# RAGE BH kills/photos here!!!!!the biggest compilation of photos yet!!!



## SupraTT

Good shooting what your location! Where are you at?


----------



## Booner1331

Congrats....nice buck


----------



## old Graybeard

Looking good! Congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## CEO of CCK

*put your photos on this thread!!!*

Hey, guys I'm from I.L, and made this thread so others hunters around the world can see the graphic pics of the Rage BH's. Make sure to place your photos on here. Good luck. And may the Hunting gods give you true arrow flight! Amen! POST YOUR PICS!!!


----------



## joffutt1

Nice!


----------



## Beau_Town

best broadhead period nothing like it 

Cheers Chris


----------



## B&C Bones

one it the spine one in the boiler


----------



## HCAarchery

I might be wrong but I thought you could only shoot 1 buck per archery season in Illinois.


----------



## Toby V

Resident hunters can shoot two bucks. That being all season by any means. So you can shoot two by archery if you dont shoot another buck in any gun season.


----------



## scallegiance

quartering away only went 20 yards


----------



## HCAarchery

I just wanted to say that I was wrong and thank you to Toby V for helping me to find the answer.


----------



## mathews archer

*rage*

great photos , these broadheads are hands down the best


----------



## Rkhunter01




----------



## spiaailtli

Notice the orientation of the blades behind the ribs vs in the ribs? Very interesting!!!


----------



## Nick660

My buddy's kill. Went 20 yards.

Exit


Entrance


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Rage 2-blade
Leg muscle entry


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Coyote*

Shot 27yrds. in the neck. Never Flinched!


----------



## sback05

*A few of mine*

:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt1967

Here's mine, rage 3 blades are the real deal


----------



## dyeguy1212

it cut the head clean off??!!!

I need to get me some'a those!


----------



## VA HEAD HUNTER

i shot this buck quaretering away at 8 yards with the 2 blade rages after stopping him with a mouth grunt while he was hot on a doe. he only went 50 yards and was dead way before that but the downhill track he was heading carried him that far. the red strap in the pic is a ratchet strap to hold him in the truck cause yes i transported him tailgate down to show him off hahahahaha.


----------



## badddwithabow

*small*

piebald 4 pt check this entrance hole 26 yds broadside. He walked up after i climbed all the way down my tree.... lol.... ran 40 yds fell 20ft from the truck...









pic taken before i even moved the deer....pure devastation!!!!


----------



## Nomad_Archer

About time there is a positive thread on rages - Three blade did the trick here


----------



## sharkred7

Went 35 yards, never saw so much blood in my life. He was close and quartering away.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

here are a few from me and my hunting partner.


----------



## VtecGSR95

Those of you posting pics of the carnage.....thanks!

For those of you who just showing pics of the deer.....we are looking for pics of the damage caused by rage broadheads.....so please include that pic, not just one of you holding your deer!

My question for those posting the pics.......DID YOU PASS THROUGH?? Many people say Rages wont pass through rib unless you have a bow shooting well over 300FPS. Regardless of speed, are you getting full pass-thru everytime??


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Full penetration*

Dude, I'm the one that started this thread and I'll tell you I wouldn't try to promote a bh if i knew they were junk. I now shoot a bowtech 82nd airborne and i haven't had a problem with penetration. When i shot those first two deer last year i was shooting a browning rage bow with 48ftlbs of energy. i had full penetration with them. both deer were shot 30 yrds away. yes you do have to have a little more umph behind your bow to shoot them. but not a bow shooting 300fps. my browning rage bow was shotting 242fps with a 369gr. arrow when i killed my last two deer. now my bowtech shoots 299fps with a 380gr. with about 78ftlbs of energy.OVERKILLL!!!lol and i only shoot the three blade rage.


----------



## JustRace

Last years buck.

It was a passthrough and i'm sure it hit some ribs


----------



## Lonestar63

Rage 2 blade for me, complete pass thru's on my bucks.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Yeah!!!*

That guy knows how to put the RAGE! in the CAGE!!!!haha


----------



## VtecGSR95

Thats what I wanted to see guys! I shot a deer last weekend and hit it low.....passed through with a rage 2-blade. I found good blood when she was walking, but it was trying to clot up.

Anyway, I never found her. We let her go over 2 hours after I shot her and we spooked her up.....found a mad blood trail, and then it just stopped!

I have had some people say rage's are great.....and others say you are going to lose deer! Just wanted to know if everyone was getting good penetration. I have also heard some say 20-30 yards is OK....but dont take a 40+ yard shot. My shot was 45-50 yards and I passes through, but I dont think I hit ribs.

Just making sure before I go buy more broadheads!


----------



## swpahoythunter

3 blade rage with a steep quartering away shot. The arrow didn't deflect at all. He was walking at 20 yards and wouldn't stop. I took the shot and, of course, he stopped just as i released. I hit him about 3 inches forward than I wanted and caught the front of 1 lung. Recovery was 40 yards.


----------



## Lonestar63

Good thread to start CEO of CCK!

Keep em coming guys. Don't worry about it being a small buck, or just a doe, if you killed it with the Rage, post up!

Great looking photo's guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## IowaSwitchback

VtecGSR95 said:


> Those of you posting pics of the carnage.....thanks!
> 
> For those of you who just showing pics of the deer.....we are looking for pics of the damage caused by rage broadheads.....so please include that pic, not just one of you holding your deer!
> 
> My question for those posting the pics.......DID YOU PASS THROUGH?? Many people say Rages wont pass through rib unless you have a bow shooting well over 300FPS. Regardless of speed, are you getting full pass-thru everytime??


Here is my Doe taken at 22 yards with my 60 lb Dren doing 275fps.
Entry hole...









Exit...










Other entry hole...


----------



## Nichko

In:


----------



## carolinachessie

3 blade rage in the pump station 25yds in southwest arkansas....:teeth:


----------



## bwanaworker

Elk - Small hole to the right "Brand X" fixed blade. Hole to left 3 Blade RAGE:jam:
Boar - Just a sweet hole.
Lonestar63 the hole on that lynx is HUGE. Looks like you shot it with a slug!!


----------



## Lonestar63

Nomad_Archer said:


> About time there is a positive thread on rages - Three blade did the trick here


It's mind bottlin ain't it!!!

Truly amazing that all you guys found your deer after all the crap i've read on here.

I think a Rage in the hands of a capable archer can be devastating.


----------



## bdbwtie101

Ah gotta love the rages. this is a doe i shot 21yds away 373 grain arrow at 289fps. went through both shoulders only held up by the fletching, she ran 40 yds!








this is a buck my buddy shot, 28yds. blew through it like butter.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

What he looked like when I walked up to him, and the entry hole after a little clean-up.

So far between my buddies and I we are 10 for 10 with rages, mostly 2 blades but there was a 3 blade kill tonight.


----------



## kitlepper

http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo248/KitLepper/003-2.jpg


----------



## bowhuntnac

doe at 24 yards


----------



## VtecGSR95

Thanks guys.....I am getting some more rages!


----------



## Lil Wag

Three blade Rage at 40-yds from an 82nd. The picture of the exit was where I found him laying. Notice the blood trail to the rear.


----------



## Ode1891

CEO of CCK said:


> yes you do have to have a little more umph behind your bow to shoot them. but not a bow shooting 300fps. my browning rage bow was shotting 242fps with a 369gr. arrow when i killed my last two deer. now my bowtech shoots 299fps with a 380gr. with about 78ftlbs of energy.OVERKILLL!!!lol and i only shoot the three blade rage.


Nice shooting on this thread. Yep, for an average WTDeer, 50 foot pounds of energy is a pass thru on most shots. 

I use to use expandables but went back to fixed blades, and I'm using the magnus stingers this year. They penetrate like hitting butter but a one inch hole is a one inch hole. Although the deer I've shot this year all dropped within 100 yards, a larger blade will do more damage--that's not a debate or argument with me. When you tune these Rage 2 or 3 blades, do they group with your target points? I know the ads say so, but when closed they present a 7/8" surface which sounds almost like shooting a fixed blade. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## Cornfed

Here's my best shot yet with a Rage. CX Aramid KV 350 tipped with the RAGE 2 blade, shot distance 45 yards..... deer only went 40 more! :thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr

All 2blad Rage kills...........

Doe, quartering toward me, steep downward angle shot. Through onside shoulder, stopped in far side elbow, shaft broke off on the run.....remainder left in........










.










Buck taken last week, 2blade rage. Quartering away shot............











one of last year's does...................











one of last year's bucks............all 2blades........


----------



## TROI

*2007 Thanksgiving buck*

12:38 pm Thanksgiving day 2007 on the ground 40 yards. Equip Ross cr331 60 lbs Carbon Express Maxima 250 with Rage 100 grain 2 blade. He went 50 yards.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

*Rage 2-blade*

Just a few from this season so far, only one missing is a 3rd doe from CT:


----------



## godex003

the deer I shot in 07. You can kindof make out the hole, but the devastation and blood loss can be seen on the deer. 60 yard retrieval that a blind man could follow.


----------



## BlueUltra2

*Awesome heads!!*

I shot a buck earlier this year with a 2 blade and he didn't even make it 60yds from impact. Here's a deer that a buddy shot with the 3 blade...


----------



## driechm

Here's my buck from last night. First time using a 2 blade Rage and I am impressed! I shot him at 20 yards through the heart (pass through) and he only made it 30 yards running before he dropped.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Racoon*

Racoon vs. Rage......Rage wins!!!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's an Epidemic!!!*

27yrds. heart shot. 10pt. notice the split browes.


----------



## HOYTvilleMAN

all two blade rage


----------



## CEO of CCK

*shooting the rage*

ode1861,
When practicing with the rage practice heads all you have to do is sight them using the practice head. The rage practice head shouldn't be off from your field points. They should shoot the same (unless your using a different sized grain field point, something other than a 100gr). After your practice head is sighted in just take the regular broadhead and screw it on the arrow, and your ready to go!! Just remember to put the Rage in the Cage!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## P&Y OHIO

*Ohio Buck*

Take a LOOOOOK at this stick!!!
I like this broadhead
This is a 200lb. plus buck and this head performed flawlessly
50 to 60 yds. and piled up
Can't expect anything better than that


----------



## Bowhunter53

All Rage Kills They're aresome!!!


----------



## HOYTvilleMAN

right under my stand almost missed her but the rage made up for the bad shot


----------



## P&Y OHIO

*Awesome entry hole*

This Buck never had a prayer!!!


----------



## Nichko

You guys think my 55lb Black Ice will have enough rear end for my Rage 2's? I killed my buck this year with them but shot from my 58lb Vulcan....


----------



## P&Y OHIO

*200 lb. Ohio Buck*



Nichko said:


> You guys think my 55lb Black Ice will have enough rear end for my Rage 2's? I killed my buck this year with them but shot from my 58lb Vulcan....


You can take it for what it's worth Nichko but this was a passthru at 40 yds. from a 27 1/2 in. GT 500 @ 60lbs.

I don't condone such long shots but sometimes you have to take what the defense gives you.

The downfall of expandables performance in its early days was dependant on shot placement.

I have used the Rage 2 blade for 2 yrs. now and have not had a failure yet.

The 3 deer I have shot with them I have either seen or heard gone down within 60 yds. 

I think 55 lbs. w/ that Black Ice is enough

Check out post above


----------



## timpat92855

I was at my archery shop friday buying new arrows and some rages. I grabbed a pack of the 2 blades and he looked at me funny. He said since i shot a high lbs (73lbs) and a short draw lenght (27.25) he told me to try the 3 blades. They was not what i wanted but for the past 4 years of me going to him for archery supplies, he was never steered me wrong. I have yet to stick a deer with them since I am horn hunting now, but might shoot a doe just to see what happens with them. I think you will be fine, since the black ice is faster and has more KE then my diamond rapture.


----------



## Nichko

timpat92855 said:


> I was at my archery shop friday buying new arrows and some rages. I grabbed a pack of the 2 blades and he looked at me funny. He said since i shot a high lbs (73lbs) and a short draw lenght (27.25) he told me to try the 3 blades. They was not what i wanted but for the past 4 years of me going to him for archery supplies, he was never steered me wrong. I have yet to stick a deer with them since I am horn hunting now, but might shoot a doe just to see what happens with them. I think you will be fine, since the black ice is faster and has more KE then my diamond rapture.



Thanks fellas, for some dang reason I can't get more that 55-57 maxed out on my Black Ice....I have a shot Rage2 I'm gonna shoot some foam this week.

Bow seems more than enough...


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK

Small buck from this year


----------



## Meister

08 doe. 7 yards.

Entry









Exit









My 08 buck.
Entry









Cut a lung nearly in half and centerpunched the heart.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

Works wonders on small game:


----------



## VtecGSR95

GUys, I feel obligated to report back.

I was out last friday and just got to where I was going to sit for the afternoon and no more than me stopping for a quick break and a decent 8 point comes right down the line to me. I was about 15 feet in the woods and he was walking the edge of the woods....and as he got right in front of me I shot him. Apparently I got him right in the shoulder ....not sure if my arrow deflected off a small hair of a branch hanging down or not. Either way, the broadhead hit, as soon as he turned and ran off I saw my fletchings flash in front of me, and the arrow came out.

I walked out of the woods as the deer ran over a hill with the left front leg lifted and found my arrow stuck in the ground with the knock down! There was some blood and meat on the tip and blood a few inches down the shaft of the arrow, but nothing else found.....no blood trail.

I think rage broadheads are good. But I think shot placement is important, namely that you cannot hit solid bone like the shoulder. I have since bought some grim Reapers with the really good chisel point, and I willl see how they work.


----------



## APAsuphan

All of you who shoots these, what is your KE i have had tough luck getting penetration with them.


----------



## bigracks24

*Rage 2 blade*

Harvested on 11/9/08


----------



## TDBone

Love 'em.


----------



## Shelby

VtecGSR95 said:


> GUys, I feel obligated to report back.
> 
> I was out last friday and just got to where I was going to sit for the afternoon and no more than me stopping for a quick break and a decent 8 point comes right down the line to me. I was about 15 feet in the woods and he was walking the edge of the woods....and as he got right in front of me I shot him. Apparently I got him right in the shoulder ....not sure if my arrow deflected off a small hair of a branch hanging down or not. Either way, the broadhead hit, as soon as he turned and ran off I saw my fletchings flash in front of me, and the arrow came out.
> 
> I walked out of the woods as the deer ran over a hill with the left front leg lifted and found my arrow stuck in the ground with the knock down! There was some blood and meat on the tip and blood a few inches down the shaft of the arrow, but nothing else found.....no blood trail.
> 
> I think rage broadheads are good. But I think shot placement is important, namely that you cannot hit solid bone like the shoulder. I have since bought some grim Reapers with the really good chisel point, and I willl see how they work.


Understand, NO, ZERO bh's are going to go through the"knuckle" of the shoulder. I think you would have got the same result with any bh.


----------



## Refuze2falo

24 yds slight quarter away


----------



## King

Incredible holes.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Correct*



Shelby said:


> Understand, NO, ZERO bh's are going to go through the"knuckle" of the shoulder. I think you would have got the same result with any bh.



I agree.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage*



APAsuphan said:


> All of you who shoots these, what is your KE i have had tough luck getting penetration with them.


Partner I've shot the Rage heads with my Browning Rage bow which only generates 48ftlbs of KE. It was a 67lb pull and shooting a 369gr. arrow at 242fps. I killed two deer with them. Both were pass through's. The shot placement was in the cage. Put the Rage in the Cage and its' over! That's all she wrote...I now shoot the Bowtech 82nd Airborne, and generating 78ftlbs of KE with a 380gr. arrow.!OVERKILL!!! Shooting 299fps.


----------



## D-TRAIN

*I've got 3 with the 3 Blade!*

2007 buck








Entrance hole.








2007 doe entrance









2008 doe hit in spine. Rage left a big hole and dropped her in her tracks. Had had minimal damage


----------



## Shelby

Left 2005 with Rage's little brother, Snyper and the one on right 2006 with Rage 2-blade.









2007









This year 2008

Great Head!!


----------



## DoeSlayer75

Those are some excellent entry wounds and great trophies.
congrats to all who took them.

How about some exit wound photos??


----------



## 1/4ing away

*Rage...*

2 Blade on a ****. Was going to use the hide to give to my kids but the Rage kinda ruined that!


----------



## Greenhorn67

*1rst deer ever and with a Rage 2!*

Took my first deer ever on the 14th of this month with a Rage 2 Blade! I stalked up on him in an alfalfa field while he was dogging some does. Shot him at 25 yards. He only ran 50 yards and died right in the middle of the field in front of me!
Awesome hunt! Awesome broadhead! I will NEVER forget this!


----------



## PIC2

*Sweet...*

Nice job Greenhorn67!:thumbs_up


----------



## Greenhorn67

*Thanks!*

Much appreciated!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage*

Yeah, Greenhorne. Way to put the Rage in the Cage!Congrats!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

2 deer shot with 2-blade Rage's. 2 passthrus, both dead in less than 2 min. Here is the latest victim.


----------



## Lil Wag

A friend of mine got his first bow kill in his first year bowhunting. Hes hooked on bowhunting and the Rage now.


----------



## indiana boy

08 bow buck. Center punched the heart. Most amazing blood trail I have ever seen. Blood at the point of impact and spraying and dumping the whole way. Ran about 80 yrds and piled up.


----------



## solohunter

none of these 08 deer with 3 blade went far.....60# Guardian, 376 grain GT Hunter XT, 28 DL...don't know how fast I am shooting so do not know KE..I think ther is enough though....


----------



## ArchersParadox

Sometimes...being the hard-headed middle-aged bow hunter that I am...I suppose I have to prove things to myself....by myself...

Well.....you guys were right!

16 yard shot...quartering away.....20 yard recovery....another city deer bites the dust....this time to a Rage 2-Blade....

Entrance on the right side....no doubt the quartering angle opened up the "Hole"...

Sorry...but the pics were from my cell phone...maybe I'll get the Nikon 5700 out tomorrow.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage 3 Blade!*

28yrd shot. Pass threw Right shoulder blade & out behind left shoulder. Double lunger. Piled up 70yrds in sight. Rage in the Cage baby!!


----------



## Robert Sowell

Great pictures


----------



## Lonestar63

Lonestars got one to add.

Another Rage in the cage, and a complete pass thru with a 50 yard recovery.


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Rage 3 Blade
10 yards quartering away, ran 80 yards downhill spraying the whole way. I could see the bloodtrail going off the side of the ridge from 20ft. up!

























Exit


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage 3 blade*

Those are some Pig's!


----------



## IowaBowman

How many had exit holes is what I'm wondering.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*3 Blade Rage*

5/6 of the deer that I have harvested have been pass threws. Taken one away because it was a spine shot.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1Hunter

*50yd Shot*

Took this guy on the 1st day of the Delaware shotgun season. 7pt still in velvet with his red summer coat.


----------



## JCINDIANA

Rage broadheads rock


----------



## Ross_Archery77

35 yds pass through stickin in 3 4 inches into the ground..hit hard enough to turn the lumenok off..ran about 30 yards and piled up thats also the exit hole


----------



## buckncm

dyeguy1212 said:


> it cut the head clean off??!!!
> 
> I need to get me some'a those!


LMAO I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## GruntMan3

*2 blade rage*

2 blade rage entry hole on a doe my bro shot


----------



## TWAP

Has anyone shot any hogs with the rage broadheads? I am curious how they would work on their thick hide.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage 3 blade*

I haven't but my thought about that is, since I shoot the 3 blade through a shoulder blade of a deer I think that they would work on a pig.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i have a pack but do you know if 45 lbs of ke is enough with the rage 2 blade to kill a deer with? i stoped using them cause idk. please respond to this. right now there turkey heads.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*3 Blade Rage*

Like I said I used to shoot a browning rage bow that shot 48lbs of KE and it was shooting 242fps. Not sure how fast your shooting but that will give you an good idea. I would say that you shouldn't shoot them because I dont think that type of KE would go through even one shoulder blade.


----------



## sawtoothscream

CEO of CCK said:


> Like I said I used to shoot a browning rage bow that shot 48lbs of KE and it was shooting 242fps. Not sure how fast your shooting but that will give you an good idea. I would say that you shouldn't shoot them because I dont think that type of KE would go through even one shoulder blade.


k thanks. i already have 2 other broadheads i use now anyways. rage will be good for turkeys. plus idk i like the crimson talon xt heads more. they do a ton of damage and fly identical to my feild points. they actually out fly my rage heads. but any ways rages are a nice head and ill see what it can do during turkey season.


----------



## Swifty1

Hey guys, 2 or 3 blade Rage?


----------



## UCNYbowhunter

Ill Buck rage 3 blade ,,,my NY 6 pointer and this buck never made 30 yards


----------



## D-TRAIN

IowaBowman said:


> How many had exit holes is what I'm wondering.


Only non pass through was a spine shot. Shooting 60# from my Drenalin


----------



## UCNYbowhunter

IowaBowman said:


> How many had exit holes is what I'm wondering.


Both deer were pass throughs.My NY 6 pt has a busted rib on the entrance side and a shattered rib on exit.My Ill 8 pt went through and stuck about 4" into the ground about 34 yards


----------



## dartonfan

Rage 2-blade

Best two blood trails I've seen in 16 yrs of bowhunting.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110

my second buck...7pt...8 yards passthrough...he only went 40 yards

the patch of hair thats missing above the wound is from the shave i gave him last year!

good head under good circumstances, although i have head some trouble with them in the past but it was most likely due to operator error.


----------



## Swifty1

Very nice pics!


----------



## Swifty1

CEO of CCK said:


> Racoon vs. Rage......Rage wins!!!


Haha! Very nice headshot!:thumbs_up


----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's an Epidemic!!!*

Haha! Very nice headshot!:thumbs_up[/QUOTE]

Thanks man!!:icon_pirat:


----------



## wapitihntr4life

*Eastern Colorado Mule Deer*

My buddy shot this deer in eastern colorado with a Rage 2 blade. This big guy was busy chasing some does. We watched him for about 45 min. and the does lead him right in front of my hunting partner. It was a 25yard shot. The deer when about 40yards and fell over. No tracking need.


----------



## Ack

Haven't seen many turkeys here yet...I'll add a few, and a couple doe too....:shade:


----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's an Epidemic!!!*

First Turkey w/bow. Dec.07'. Hit in the Pelvic Gurdle. Ran NOWHERE! Just Flop Flop done. Arrow shaft snapped from the wings beating.


----------



## bigbucks170

*no blood*

well it worked but I got zero blood and no penatration..got it all on video too
plus Iam shoot an X-Force at 72.6 lbs...the arrow broke two ribs and cracked
another rib on the other side and bounced back..the tip blade was curled 
alittle..and arrow fell out about 60 yards away..good thing I had a Lighted
nock or I would have maybe lost the deer......


----------



## Southern Sam

I whacked this dude with a 2 blade Rage this year!! Shot was 18yds and he went all of 35yds!! Massive damage. I have killed several deer with Rage 2, and 3 blade since they came out.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's an Epidemic!!!*

Nice one man!!:darkbeer:


----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's an Epidemic!!!*

Doe, 30yrd shot, Emphasis on cutting diameter. Left: 100gr Razorcap 1 1/8 cutting diam. 3 blade, & Right: 100gr. 3 blade Rage!!:darkbeer:


----------



## AllTheRage

*Rage in the cage*

Rage 2 Blade.
View attachment 487147


----------



## bamfbowhunter

here is an impala i shot with the 3 blade rage.. Oh wait a min that was a fixed blade striker mag sorry i got confused. LOL


----------



## CEO of CCK

bamfbowhunter said:


> here is an impala i shot with the 3 blade rage.. Oh wait a min that was a fixed blade striker mag sorry i got confused. LOL


:set1_punch:


----------



## fugitivehunter




----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's an Epidemic!!!*

Doe, 17yrd shot. Ran 35yrds. 3 blade Rage.


----------



## Kirkwood

*Thanks for this post, I feel better!*

Hey everyone, I am brand new to bow hunting over here. I have been rifle hunting for the last 20 years or so without dating myself too much.
Anyway, over the years I have heard all kinds of bow hunters talk about how much more game they see during bow season in comparison to general gun. “Yeah yeah yeah, bla bla..” I thought to myself all those years. WELL… I have seen the light! I hunt in Florida and mostly in National Forest or public land and by the time I get there during general gun it seems within the last 5 years or so, everything is sooo spooked I just don’t see much action.
Anyway, I started looking into bow hunting and have been absolutely sold on it. It’s not just seeing more game in the woods I have determined, but it’s also more challenging I believe and absolutely makes you a better hunter. I never imagined how technical bow hunting was or could be. I am now completely obsessed with trying to find out everything I can. I am just pissed that I started this venture late in the 2008 season!!!
I’ll get to the point… I have ordered a Martin Firecat and should take delivery any day now. Also went ahead and bought some Rage 2 blade mechanicals. After making the purchase, I found this web site along with bowcountry. I have read the pros and cons about the rage and actually got a little nervous about my decision in purchasing them. THAT WAS UNTIL I READ THIS POSTING! This is a really good post, and totally made me feel absolutely confident in my decision! 
Thanks for all the info and I love this forum site, a wealth of info. I will probably be picking everyone’s brain on here trying to make my way into bowhunting with probably numerous future posts. I have not been this excited about hunting in a longtime. By the way anyone interested in a Browning 30’06? Hahaha
Kirkwood


----------



## Lonestar63

Kirkwood said:


> Hey everyone, I am brand new to bow hunting over here. I have been rifle hunting for the last 20 years or so without dating myself too much.
> Anyway, over the years I have heard all kinds of bow hunters talk about how much more game they see during bow season in comparison to general gun. “Yeah yeah yeah, bla bla..” I thought to myself all those years. WELL… I have seen the light! I hunt in Florida and mostly in National Forest or public land and by the time I get there during general gun it seems within the last 5 years or so, everything is sooo spooked I just don’t see much action.
> Anyway, I started looking into bow hunting and have been absolutely sold on it. It’s not just seeing more game in the woods I have determined, but it’s also more challenging I believe and absolutely makes you a better hunter. I never imagined how technical bow hunting was or could be. I am now completely obsessed with trying to find out everything I can. I am just pissed that I started this venture late in the 2008 season!!!
> I’ll get to the point… I have ordered a Martin Firecat and should take delivery any day now. Also went ahead and bought some Rage 2 blade mechanicals. After making the purchase, I found this web site along with bowcountry. I have read the pros and cons about the rage and actually got a little nervous about my decision in purchasing them. THAT WAS UNTIL I READ THIS POSTING! This is a really good post, and totally made me feel absolutely confident in my decision!
> Thanks for all the info and I love this forum site, a wealth of info. I will probably be picking everyone’s brain on here trying to make my way into bowhunting with probably numerous future posts. I have not been this excited about hunting in a longtime. By the way anyone interested in a Browning 30’06? Hahaha
> Kirkwood


Pretty darn good first post. :nod:

Welcome to AT, lots of good folks here willing to help fellow archers out. :thumbs_up


----------



## electricstart

Shot doe yesterday with 2 blade rage that I just purchased. Unreal hole,she went 20 yards and piled up. Complete pass through. I was a little nervous of the head opening in flight but no problem at all. Removed head from ground resharpened and could use again. I did not throw out my fixed blades. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## djmaxwe

Took this one with a 2 blade Rage.


----------



## danray

Rage are awesome. I've never had a problem.


----------



## ryanrc

CEO of CCK said:


> 27yrds. heart shot. 10pt. notice the split browes.


is that buck #3 in a state that has a 2 buck max per season?


----------



## Kirkwood

*Thanks*



Lonestar63 said:


> Pretty darn good first post. :nod:
> 
> Welcome to AT, lots of good folks here willing to help fellow archers out. :thumbs_up


Thanks Lonestar!


----------



## muzzyman22

I've been a hardcore Muzzy fan for years and still think they are great heads. I just made a switch to Rage 2 blades and here's why. 7yds, almost straight down shot. Easy passthrough and a ton of blood!


----------



## ArchersParadox

city/nuisance deer this evening at 5:00 PM........RAGE in the CAGE!!


----------



## smokeykeit

anybody have pics of bone penetration.love to see em


----------



## jmast

both taken with rage 3 blade. love that cutting diameter!!


----------



## jmast

Kirkwood said:


> Hey everyone, I am brand new to bow hunting over here. I have been rifle hunting for the last 20 years or so without dating myself too much.
> Anyway, over the years I have heard all kinds of bow hunters talk about how much more game they see during bow season in comparison to general gun. “Yeah yeah yeah, bla bla..” I thought to myself all those years. WELL… I have seen the light! I hunt in Florida and mostly in National Forest or public land and by the time I get there during general gun it seems within the last 5 years or so, everything is sooo spooked I just don’t see much action.
> Anyway, I started looking into bow hunting and have been absolutely sold on it. It’s not just seeing more game in the woods I have determined, but it’s also more challenging I believe and absolutely makes you a better hunter. I never imagined how technical bow hunting was or could be. I am now completely obsessed with trying to find out everything I can. I am just pissed that I started this venture late in the 2008 season!!!
> I’ll get to the point… I have ordered a Martin Firecat and should take delivery any day now. Also went ahead and bought some Rage 2 blade mechanicals. After making the purchase, I found this web site along with bowcountry. I have read the pros and cons about the rage and actually got a little nervous about my decision in purchasing them. THAT WAS UNTIL I READ THIS POSTING! This is a really good post, and totally made me feel absolutely confident in my decision!
> Thanks for all the info and I love this forum site, a wealth of info. I will probably be picking everyone’s brain on here trying to make my way into bowhunting with probably numerous future posts. I have not been this excited about hunting in a longtime. By the way anyone interested in a Browning 30’06? Hahaha
> Kirkwood


welcome to bowhunting glad youve seen the light.:thumbs_up


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*Serious Holes*

Wow


----------



## Kirkwood

jmast said:


> welcome to bowhunting glad youve seen the light.:thumbs_up



Thanks buddy! This place is great! So much info!:77:


----------



## CEO of CCK

ryanrc said:


> is that buck #3 in a state that has a 2 buck max per season?


That was my first buck for the 08' season buddy. The first two on this post were 07' seasons.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*2009 season here we come*

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to take a breathe and take a look at last years posts. I'm pumped to see what this season has in store for the Rage Broadheads, and I hope yall continue to post pics of their devastation. I'll be putting all of mine on here and I plan on shooting my biggest deer ever this year. The doe population will dwindle and hopefully I'll be able to post a pic of a rage waxing a gobbler. Good luck to everyone, and don't forget to post your pics!!! 

P.S Don't forget to " Put the Rage in the Cage".


----------



## Lonestar63

CEO of CCK said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wanted to take a breathe and take a look at last years posts. I'm pumped to see what this season has in store for the Rage Broadheads, and I hope yall continue to post pics of their devastation. I'll be putting all of mine on here and I plan on shooting my biggest deer ever this year. The doe population will dwindle and hopefully I'll be able to post a pic of a rage waxing a gobbler. Good luck to everyone, and don't forget to post your pics!!!
> 
> P.S Don't forget to " Put the Rage in the Cage".


Looking forward to adding some pics here this season! 

You have certainly missed some excitement. Lots of Rage bashing going on by some haters. 

If only they had pics to back their claims. :zip:


----------



## CEO of CCK

*It's that TIME!!!*

Here we go,
First pic of the 09' season. Smoked this yote 15yrds with the 3blade rage and the he ran 35yrds and dropped.:darkbeer:


----------



## S2wham

Thats some mad carnage caused by those Rage's............


----------



## OklaArcher

CEO of CCK said:


> Shot 27yrds. in the neck. Never Flinched!












Looks like Chuck Adams loaned you his quiver! Are you afraid you'll run out?


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Nice job on the yotes!



I'll add a few to keep this going.

All 3 of these deer were from Urban hunt tags.


First is the EXIT on my doe, 50yd recovery









First is the EXIT on an 8pt. I killed, 40yd recovery. Second is the ENTRANCE with a .22 wound (found the bullet on the shoulder blade)

















This is the EXIT on a 7pt. he was quartering towards me in the same exact spot the 8pt. above was standing when I shot him the evening before. 80yd recovery.


----------



## SplashOfPee

I am waiting to see more pics added from this year. I still dont trust rages. but nice deer and animals everyone. 

I agree with what someone said earlier. If you give a rage to someone that practices and can shoot well I think it is a good deal. bUt for these yuppies that think they can shoot 6 arrows before season and be ready because they are throwing an axe at an animal I feel that this is a bad bad bad bad combo.


----------



## Tradchef

OklaArcher said:


> Looks like Chuck Adams loaned you his quiver! Are you afraid you'll run out?


Well, I do the same thing with my quiver. The main reason for it is to have enough for small game, coyote, fox, **** etc.. This guy seems to like to keep the vermin under control where he is at and rightfully so. I do the same thing!!! If it's a slow deer day and the squirrels are prevalent that's what i'm shooting that day. That's what makes bowhunting fun.:thumb: Good luck this season man and great pics!!

Scott


----------



## vaun67

*2-blade Rage*

9/29/09
7:35am
22yd. shot and the deer went 22yds. to the base of my tree and expired.


----------



## CEO of CCK

ChefChivo said:


> Well, I do the same thing with my quiver. The main reason for it is to have enough for small game, coyote, fox, **** etc.. This guy seems to like to keep the vermin under control where he is at and rightfully so. I do the same thing!!! If it's a slow deer day and the squirrels are prevalent that's what i'm shooting that day. That's what makes bowhunting fun.:thumb: Good luck this season man and great pics!!
> 
> Scott


I keep an 8 arrow quiver to have enough for other critters when i'm bow hunting. Especially for turkey and coyotes. I'd rather shoot a coyote than a doe any day because they run deer outta the woods if they get too prevalent. I specifically have CRITTER GITTER arrows in my quiver, which are dedicated to the sleighing of critters other than deer and have inexpensive broadheads that still get the job done. I have 5 deer bh's and 3 critter gitter heads. Save's money and time. Also, when you hunt massive wilderness refuge areas that consist of thousands of acres who said that you can have too many arrows? you never know what type of trouble u may get into. I should be asking that guy why he doesn't have Chuck Adams quiver? ha


----------



## Tradchef

:roflmao:


----------



## Deerslayer 28

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1028580


----------



## deerhuntinfool

CEO of CCK said:


> I keep an 8 arrow quiver to have enough for other critters when i'm bow hunting. Especially for turkey and coyotes. I'd rather shoot a coyote than a doe any day because they run deer outta the woods if they get too prevalent. I specifically have CRITTER GITTER arrows in my quiver, which are dedicated to the sleighing of critters other than deer and have inexpensive broadheads that still get the job done. I have 5 deer bh's and 3 critter gitter heads. Save's money and time. Also, when you hunt massive wilderness refuge areas that consist of thousands of acres who said that you can have too many arrows? you never know what type of trouble u may get into. I should be asking that guy why he doesn't have Chuck Adams quiver? ha



dude you are a deer, coyote, **** shiskabobbing machine! i need to book a hunt with you!


----------



## Duxnbux44

Hey, I will never shoot them again... but these holes are awesome!


----------



## nscmj3

To those of you getting massive blood trails: Are you shooting from an elevated stand? I shot a nice buck this year w/rage 3 blade, complete pass through, but not much of a blood trail. I was ground blind hunting. Just wondering if the elevation angle made for better trails.


----------



## UpClose&Outdoor

sback05 said:


> :darkbeer::thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 477239
> 
> 
> View attachment 477241
> 
> 
> View attachment 477243


man that is a dandy buck!


----------



## CEO of CCK

nscmj3 said:


> To those of you getting massive blood trails: Are you shooting from an elevated stand? I shot a nice buck this year w/rage 3 blade, complete pass through, but not much of a blood trail. I was ground blind hunting. Just wondering if the elevation angle made for better trails.


I'm pretty positive the angle or elevation of the shot does slightly matter. I say this because if you double lung a deer and he/she runs off, depending on the height of your shot ( closer or nearer to the back or top of the deer ) it may take time for the deers' chest to fill with blood. unless you shoot an animal in a major vein or artery sometimes massive blood trails just dont happen even with the best of broadheads. When in an elevated position the arrow trajectory will most always have the exit hole lower than the entrance. That's the hole that sweet red juice comes out of. I'm not sure the shot you made on your deer, but it would be interesting if you sent a photo so we could check it out. Entrance and exit holes.:darkbeer:


----------



## lead-head450




----------



## nscmj3

CEO of CCK said:


> I'm pretty positive the angle or elevation of the shot does slightly matter. I say this because if you double lung a deer and he/she runs off, depending on the height of your shot ( closer or nearer to the back or top of the deer ) it may take time for the deers' chest to fill with blood. unless you shoot an animal in a major vein or artery sometimes massive blood trails just dont happen even with the best of broadheads. When in an elevated position the arrow trajectory will most always have the exit hole lower than the entrance. That's the hole that sweet red juice comes out of. I'm not sure the shot you made on your deer, but it would be interesting if you sent a photo so we could check it out. Entrance and exit holes.:darkbeer:


What you say makes perfect sense. I wish I had photos. Unfortunately, it was way dark by the time I recovered him, and I was just to much in a hurry as I had to work the next day!! I shot mid way up, right behind the shoulder blade. Only that would have been better is if there was a drain hole low on the other side. Ran 140yds and then piled up w/a massive pool of blood out his mouth.


----------



## twisted1600

View attachment 650658




Muzzy 100 gr.4 blad...................

What?


sorry.


----------



## AmishArcher

twisted1600 said:


> View attachment 650658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzy 100 gr.4 blad...................
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> sorry.


:mg:


----------



## River420Bottom

twisted1600 said:


> View attachment 650658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzy 100 gr.4 blad...................
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> sorry.


...why? :mg:


----------



## jth091

twisted1600 said:


> View attachment 650658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzy 100 gr.4 blad...................
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> sorry.


You know you probably will take a beating around here for that.


----------



## River420Bottom

yes you will, but maybe the deer turned? :dontknow:


----------



## BigJoeWV

My testament to rage (sorry, no pictures)
I shot a 6pt last year. It was broadside at 28 yards. It was really close to dark and I did not see a small limb in the way...anyway perfect guy shot. The 3 blade rage devastated him though. He jumped a fence and went down right behind my stand. Another rage through the boiler room and he did not even move. 

The field dressing was mostly done for me.


----------



## mnbowhunter23

twisted1600 said:


> View attachment 650658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muzzy 100 gr.4 blad...................
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> sorry.


And everyone has been telling me the past few months that you needed a rage broadhead to do that . Anyways after doing some more research and now looking at this thread so pat yourselves on the back.. i've decided to try rage again. My past experience was poor penetration but i only shot that one deer and it still died in 70 yards. But now im shooting almost 70 lbs KE so it should make a world of difference compared to my old 48.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt

I've got ST and Rage 2 in my quiver but I think I will use the Rage this weekend! Haven't tried them yet can't seem to stop putting those ST on the rest:secret:


----------



## Deerslayer 28

3 more rage kills. 2 me and 1 for dad.


----------



## DRT

Personally don't shot rages but good lord those are some holes


----------



## boothy

rage 2 blade. 20 yd quartering away shot double lung broke the off side shoulder and he dropped on the spot.


----------



## twisted1600

Hoyt1021 said:


> yes you will, but maybe the deer turned? :dontknow:


My sons...that was the shot he had and he took it.
Sorry about the hijacking of the thread.
It was to be a jab from Muzzy.


----------



## EliteGThoe

thats burnt, who shoots does...


----------



## HAPPY DAD

My first bowkill RAGE 3 Blade


----------



## deerslayr41

*3 blade*

Spike bull at 30 yards, went 80 yds and piled up. 3 out of four elk killed in my camp were Raged


----------



## onlyaspike

some very impressive holes, I shot a huge doe Sat. evening around 5:00pm, It was a 21yrd shot she made it less than 15 yrds before expiring.The only photos I got are on my cell and Im not sure how to transfer them from the phone to the computer, but the hole in her side was just shy of 3",it was absolutly AMAZING seeing the blood PUMP out of her when she hit the ground.


----------



## foxgtr19

Rage 2 blade. was almost facing away from me. wasn't too sure about shot after i made it. after finding very little blood decided to come back in morning and sure enough found him not too far away. tip stopped right at hide but in perfect spot. if it would of went another inch would have had an exit hole and probably a very good blood trail. found the head right up under hide while skinning. love those 2 blades.


----------



## CEO of CCK

That's a pretty sick hole on that buck man...


----------



## mr_verbatim

VtecGSR95 said:


> Thats what I wanted to see guys! I shot a deer last weekend and hit it low.....passed through with a rage 2-blade. I found good blood when she was walking, but it was trying to clot up.
> 
> Anyway, I never found her. We let her go over 2 hours after I shot her and we spooked her up.....found a mad blood trail, and then it just stopped!
> 
> I have had some people say rage's are great.....and others say you are going to lose deer! Just wanted to know if everyone was getting good penetration. I have also heard some say 20-30 yards is OK....but dont take a 40+ yard shot. My shot was 45-50 yards and I passes through, but I dont think I hit ribs.
> 
> Just making sure before I go buy more broadheads!



I found the Rage 2 made a massive "slit type" of wound and left great trails to a dead deer if the deer didn't go farther than 50 or 60 yards, but the blood trail would just come to a hault after that. I switched to the 3 blade this year and reallized after the first kill with them that they leave a would that cannot close; it's more of a round hole than a slit.

Last year the 2 blade hit a rib and deflected inside the body cavity quite a bit. This year with the 3 blade I hit a rib on the way in and on the way out without deflection of any kind. It didn't go through the rib, but sliced both of them. I think the third blade may have helped the deflection by connection with the surrounding tissue aside from the ribs.

I have not inspected the BH used last weekend close enough yet, but at a quick glance it looks like it will not be used again, damaged... With that said, the arrow made a fast and hard passthrough and hit a log on the ground and I'm shooting 370 FPS with about about 80-90 KE. I just assume any BH I release is going to be broken after the shot.

V


----------



## CEO of CCK

mr_verbatim said:


> I found the Rage 2 made a massive "slit type" of wound and left great trails to a dead deer if the deer didn't go farther than 50 or 60 yards, but the blood trail would just come to a hault after that. I switched to the 3 blade this year and reallized after the first kill with them that they leave a would that cannot close; it's more of a round hole than a slit.
> 
> Last year the 2 blade hit a rib and deflected inside the body cavity quite a bit. This year with the 3 blade I hit a rib on the way in and on the way out without deflection of any kind. It didn't go through the rib, but sliced both of them. I think the third blade may have helped the deflection by connection with the surrounding tissue aside from the ribs.
> 
> I have not inspected the BH used last weekend close enough yet, but at a quick glance it looks like it will not be used again, damaged... With that said, the arrow made a fast and hard passthrough and hit a log on the ground and I'm shooting 370 FPS with about about 80-90 KE. I just assume any BH I release is going to be broken after the shot.
> 
> V


Yeah, When i started to hear about the Rage heads I knew from the start that I wanted a 3 blade because i did the research before i bought them and notice that the 3 blade placed a hole and not a slit. It told me that there's more cutting surface than the 2 blade. Plus the slit deal just never made sense to me, especially on marginal shots. As for your damaged broadhead, tell that log to get the hell out of the way next time.


----------



## UpClose&Outdoor

RAGE BROADHEADS SUCK!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## CEO of CCK

UpClose&Outdoor said:


> RAGE BROADHEADS SUCK!!!!:thumbs_do


Lets just stick to good pics, and it's apparent the people who place pics on this thread are for the heads. SO negative comments belong on the negative threads.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED

twisted1600 said:


> View attachment 650658
> That Head Shot Was Crazy Insane WoW
> 2008


----------



## madsammer

mr_verbatim said:


> I'm shooting 370 FPS with about about 80-90 KE.
> V


:mg: 370 FPS, I'm calling you out on that one.

Guessing it is a really lite arrow

Whats your set up?

R


----------



## CEO of CCK

madsammer said:


> :mg: 370 FPS, I'm calling you out on that one.
> 
> Guessing it is a really lite arrow
> 
> Whats your set up?
> 
> R


I think this guy is a crossbow hunter.


----------



## Kaiser878




----------



## First Hunt

Here is my rage kill.This is my first Buck ever.








This Buck was shoot at 7:50 am on October 24,2009


----------



## Lonestar63

Lonestar's got one to add.

Killed last night, Rage 2 blade, 30 yard shot, complete pass thru. Entered left shoulder, exited right armpit, or leg pit i guess.

Entrance is the usual Rage 2 1/4" hole, but as you can see, tissue and fat clogged the hole, and only left about 1/2" open. Happens a lot on hogs.


----------



## caseydan34

You can all show me picture after picture but these broadheads are stiLL OVERPRICED PIECES of:shade: CRAP that I would not shoot at a wall let alone an animal if they were given to me!!!!


----------



## Lonestar63

caseydan34 said:


> You can all show me picture after picture but these broadheads are stiLL OVERPRICED PIECES of:shade: CRAP that I would not shoot at a wall let alone an animal if they were given to me!!!!


That's your opinion and your entitled to it.

Coming on here and bashing about something you don't even use makes you look really small though.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

caseydan34 said:


> You can all show me picture after picture but these broadheads are stiLL OVERPRICED PIECES of:shade: CRAP that I would not shoot at a wall let alone an animal if they were given to me!!!!


Momma always told me that if I didn't have something nice to say that I shouldn't say anything so I'm shutting my mouth.

Awesome deer guys!!

-Chuck


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

don't use the Rage's but I always visit this thread just to admire the holes. The only thing that ever comes to my mind is......."DAMN".

Awesome other animals too.

-Chuck


----------



## BamaTomCat

here's a couple


----------



## deere318

*rage*

doe shot in MI sat morning 3 blade rage.my buddy took this sitting on a bucket on the ground.20yd shot the arrow went completly through and stuck in the ground 10in.man what a hole.it was even raining and you could still follow the blood trail no problem.


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat

Here is my Rage killed doe from last night. Great Blood trail went 40 yards. Taken with the 60# 28" draw Z28 in my sig.


----------



## kritterkiller

twisted1600 said:


> My sons...that was the shot he had and he took it.
> Sorry about the hijacking of the thread.
> It was to be a jab from Muzzy.


Who teaches anyone to shoot a animal in the head with a bow??????
Absolutely wreckless and ignorant!


----------



## swpahoythunter

I shot this doe last night. She was at 13 yards. The rage 2 blade tore right thru both shoulders and stuck in the ground. Needless to say, she only made it 15 yards after the shot.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher

rage 2 blade at 30 yds she went 350 yds and i did not get out of my stand for another 2 hrs before looking for her ,


----------



## BamaTomCat

couple more


----------



## gar-bear

*first kill in a 2 years!*









Gotta love the Rage


----------



## acdraindrps

Went 60 yards, threw both lungs. Blood trail was great. Great head.


----------



## rcmjr

.
2blade rage..........









last seasons coyote......2bladed........


----------



## caseydan34

Lonestar63 said:


> That's your opinion and your entitled to it.
> 
> Coming on here and bashing about something you don't even use makes you look really small though.


SMALL HELL!!! I have buddies that USED i repeat USED rage broadheads!! Guess what they dont any more. Try this. Go to the store and buy a cantalope and shoot a rage at it. Then shoot a slick trick or muzzy at it. Then get back to me on what happened.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*hunting*



caseydan34 said:


> SMALL HELL!!! I have buddies that USED i repeat USED rage broadheads!! Guess what they dont any more. Try this. Go to the store and buy a cantalope and shoot a rage at it. Then shoot a slick trick or muzzy at it. Then get back to me on what happened.


Hey buddy no one on this thread hunts cantalopes. We hunt deer and other critters, not fruit. There is no use is swaying what we believe is a AWESOME bh. Maybe you should take that question to a Rage bashing thread instead.:darkbeer:


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Doe sun. evening*

Shot this doe 10yrds. she ran 35yrd and bit the dust. Rage 3 blade.:shade:


----------



## mathews86

thats why i shoot the rage i have shot 6 deer with them and all of then have gone less then 40 yards and fell over


----------



## BlueH2O

*Nice doe*

Nice deer, nicer drain hole...save me at least one...concur with the anti-fruit hunting post.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Sharper tips*

Hey guys have you noticed that the Rage tips have recently been substantially sharper? I picked up a replacement pack a couple of weeks ago, and I noticed that the tips are much sharper than last years tips. I'm not going to argue with that.


----------



## punkcat

badddwithabow said:


> piebald 4 pt check this entrance hole 26 yds broadside. He walked up after i climbed all the way down my tree.... lol.... ran 40 yds fell 20ft from the truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic taken before i even moved the deer....pure devastation!!!!


You need to teach your dog some manners.


----------



## simi06

*Rage are awesome.......*

Rage 2 blade at 25yds. Less than 50 yds of running he crashed.


----------



## CEO of CCK

mathews86 said:


> thats why i shoot the rage i have shot 6 deer with them and all of then have gone less then 40 yards and fell over


Can say the same, but plus a couple more deer, the farthest i've had a deer go is around 150 yrds. Shot this 4pt. double lung and he shot off in the woods threw a field. Even though he ran a good distance I never had to bend over and look for blood. It was all clrealy visible.:darkbeer:


----------



## alligood729

mathews86 said:


> thats why i shoot the rage i have shot 6 deer with them and all of then have gone less then 40 yards and fell over


Me too. Got this one Sunday evening, in the picture the entry might look a little high, but from 30ft up and the deer at 8yds, (this was a 140lb nanny too) in at the top, out at the bottom, DOA at 45 yds or so, in sight....6 for 6 in 3 seasons, none past 60yds, all pass thrus, 4 within sight...:shade:

X Force 7, 27" draw, 62lbs, 325gr total weight arrow, 3 blade Rage...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1054126


----------



## JONEZ24

*two kills with rage 2 blades*

New to rage this year and couldn't be happier! 3 deer down and less than 150 yards of total tracking.


----------



## PSE Brute

CEO of CCK

What the heck, you a deer magnet or something? I wish I had your luck/skill.

Nice kills man!


----------



## CEO of CCK

PSE Brute said:


> CEO of CCK
> 
> What the heck, you a deer magnet or something? I wish I had your luck/skill.
> 
> Nice kills man!


Well I appreciate the gesture. I don't do anything special and all I can say is this: NOTHING SUBSTITUTES TIME IN THE WOODS!!:darkbeer: The more time you spend in the woods the more likely your going to see/harvest an animal, and that goes for all critters we here at AT like to zip with a stick.


----------



## KTurmel

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## Uncle Bucky

here is a videos I made about my success with Rage 2 blades


http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63#p/a/u/2/vC6v-hxheek


----------



## Hoythunter01

Good Video Compilation. thanks !!


----------



## KTurmel

:darkbeer:


----------



## Shinsou

Nice carnage in this thread. :thumbs_up

:izza:


----------



## Shinsou

Wait a sec. These animals can't have been shot by Rage heads, they're all dead and recovered. Everyone knows that if you shoot a rage at an animal it will bounce off. And pass-thrus? IMPOSSIBLE! They get such lowsy penetration that you'd be lucky to even pierce the hide let alone go all the way through an animal. I call photoshopping BS![sarcasm off]

:izza:


----------



## Christopher67

Shinsou said:


> I call photoshopping BS![sarcasm off]
> 
> :izza:




:set1_rolf2:


----------



## KTurmel

LOL:tongue:


----------



## Shinsou

:bump:

:izza:


----------



## KTurmel

:darkbeer:


----------



## jacobh

It looks like a fair amount of shoulder hits in this thread and still dead deer so much for lack of penetration good huntin glad the proof is here now


----------



## KTurmel

:shade:


----------



## COElkFreak

Here she is!


----------



## mn5503

Some Rage 2 blade damage pics...























































































































LdJfaKE-lF0&feature=related


----------



## KTurmel

to the


----------



## KTurmel

rage through the cage baby!!! nearly split this here doe in half :shade:


----------



## stevezt4

KTurmel said:


> rage through the cage baby!!! nearly split this here doe in half :shade:



Thats just wrong! lol at least you had spots to aim at


----------



## KTurmel

stevezt4 said:


> Thats just wrong! lol at least you had spots to aim at


believe me, this is not mine to take credit for


----------



## paoneshot

Those holes are unreal I think i might be trading in the old Thunderheads


----------



## KTurmel

the part i love is you can get 8 heads for $100 pretty cheap!


----------



## m98jack




----------



## bowhntng4evr

I bought some new ones off of AT in January. I can't wait to try em out. Nice shots.


----------



## draw_back22

2 blade Rage at a long distance. Pass through and a blood trail so thick that it got my boots wet!


----------



## work2play

09 Illinois


----------



## CEO of CCK

Flippin OVER KILL!!!! HAHAHAHA:darkbeer:


----------



## UCNYbowhunter

work2play said:


> 09 Illinois


Nice shot I have to say Il has some big squirrels


----------



## Northern Archer

*cow moose*

Young cow moose smoked by a rage 2 blade quartering away at 45 yards. Almost complete pass through with a 60 pound bow. Caught shoulder blade on off side and still broke skin with broadhead hanging out.


----------



## 2000UltraZ

rage two blades 45 yards first buck broad side second buck 28 yards quarting away


----------



## Lonestar63

2000UltraZ said:


> rage two blades 45 yards broad side


I was captivated by your avatar, I'm sorry, did you say something???


----------



## Agent Mulder

my first deer. raged him right threw the neck (no i didnt try to).
he was down in 40 yards.


IMG_0528.JPG (82.7 KB)


----------



## Agent Mulder

oh, it was a rage 2 blade


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Devastation!*

This doe was killed in the late season of 2010. It was 11 degrees outside ( I'd say this was the reason for my skewed shot). I made a 30yrd head-on shot, aiming at the base of the neck to see what type of penetration the Rage would get. Accuracy not prevailing the shot was high and the left. The results are shown. Disproving shot deflection in this case, the Rage entered dorsally just inches inferior to the thoracic cavity, penetrating the abdominopelvic cavity. Unable to tell from the pictures the broadhead penetrated the hide on the Right Glute. I wouldn't count it as an exit hole. ( not enough to track hemorraging if it were necessary). One blade created the devastation of the right femur, and only resulted in a curled blade, not a broken blade.There was a minor bend in the blade. Overall the ferrule and blades were in good condition. Typical after-shot maintenance and the broadhead is brand new again. Femoral artery was severed and the deer bedded down within sight. (40-50yrds).


----------



## Shinsou

:thumbs_up

:izza:


CEO of CCK said:


> This doe was killed in the late season of 2010. It was 11 degrees outside ( I'd say this was the reason for my skewed shot). I made a 30yrd head-on shot, aiming at the base of the neck to see what type of penetration the Rage would get. Accuracy not prevailing the shot was high and the left. The results are shown. Disproving shot deflection in this case, the Rage entered dorsally just inches inferior to the thoracic cavity, penetrating the abdominopelvic cavity. Unable to tell from the pictures the broadhead penetrated the hide on the Right Glute. I wouldn't count it as an exit hole. ( not enough to track hemorraging if it were necessary). One blade created the devastation of the right femur, and only resulted in a curled blade, not a broken blade.There was a minor bend in the blade. Overall the ferrule and blades were in good condition. Typical after-shot maintenance and the broadhead is brand new again. Femoral artery was severed and the deer bedded down within sight. (40-50yrds).


----------



## DangMang

*shoulder shots*

I shot rage 3 blades last year, shot a doe at 17 yds, double lung complete pass-through with a 10 yr old pse nova at 30" and 62#. Anyway, I am worried about the performance of the rage on shoulder blade hits. Opinions?

PS - I now shoot an Alpamax, 30" and 74#.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage 3 Blade*



DangMang said:


> I shot rage 3 blades last year, shot a doe at 17 yds, double lung complete pass-through with a 10 yr old pse nova at 30" and 62#. Anyway, I am worried about the performance of the rage on shoulder blade hits. Opinions?
> 
> PS - I now shoot an Alpamax, 30" and 74#.


Seriously with your current set up I wouldn't worry about shoulder plate shots. What is your KE? If your shooting 370gr+ arrow I honestly wouldn't second guess putting a Rage at the tip of your arrow! I've penetrated shoulders with the 3 Blade. My setup at the time was a Bowtech 82nd Airborne pushing a 420gr arrow at 300fps. My KE at the time was like 83Ftlbs. I've pushed arrows through shoulders using less KE also. I have a 28' draw length. I know since your shooting 74# and you have a 30' draw you will literally obliverate a shoulder pad buddy!! Your generating a lot of power just with those two factors. At least this is my opinion.:darkbeer:


----------



## Spot n Stalk

heres my 2010 javelina 20 yard shot ran about 7 yards and exspired


----------



## DangMang

CEO of CCK said:


> Seriously with your current set up I wouldn't worry about shoulder plate shots. What is your KE? If your shooting 370gr+ arrow I honestly wouldn't second guess putting a Rage at the tip of your arrow! I've penetrated shoulders with the 3 Blade. My setup at the time was a Bowtech 82nd Airborne pushing a 420gr arrow at 300fps. My KE at the time was like 83Ftlbs. I've pushed arrows through shoulders using less KE also. I have a 28' draw length. I know since your shooting 74# and you have a 30' draw you will literally obliverate a shoulder pad buddy!! Your generating a lot of power just with those two factors. At least this is my opinion.:darkbeer:


Thanks man. My arrow is 363 grains, figure a KE of about 72 ftlbs. The wierd thing about the doe I shot last year was that I had entrance and exit holes of 1.5" circles, but there was very little blood trail. Doe went about 70 yds and piled up. I'm not sure if I'll stick with my rages or move back to muzzys. Anyway, thanks for your input.


----------



## Jarocal

Taken with a Rage 3 blade at 22 yds out of a 65# Matthews DXT. It's a bit graphic as one of the intestines got caught on the leading edge of my feather and was pulled allong for a yard or two with the pass-thru.


----------



## Jarocal

*Forgot the second one*

got another one yesterday also...


----------



## M4Madness

All taken with Rage 2-blade broadheads:


----------



## Shinsou

:thumb: :thumb:

:izza:


----------



## Jarocal

got another groundhog this afternoon. Thats 5 with the same head so far this year.


----------



## slickhedshooter

Wish I would have taken a picture, but I shot a doe with one last year and half her lung was hanging out of the exit hole. My buddy shot one at a hard quartering away angle from the ground and just about completely gutted the deer on it's feet.


----------



## slickhedshooter

mn5503 said:


> Some Rage 2 blade damage pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LdJfaKE-lF0&feature=related



Good night man! How much did that buck weigh?


----------



## CEO of CCK

slickhedshooter said:


> Good night man! How much did that buck weigh?[/QUOTE
> 
> How much did the buck in the first pic. weigh? He looks like a moose!!:mg:


----------



## Bakdahelup

wish I had pics of this buck my friend marvin shot with the rage last year.
cept he never found it


----------



## Shelby

Bakdahelup said:


> wish I had pics of this buck my friend marvin shot with the rage last year.
> cept he never found it


Seriously? do you have anything better to do?


----------



## Ayastigi

*Rage 2 blade*

61 yard pass threw. Makes a believer out of me on this deer I shot last year.


----------



## mn5503

slickhedshooter said:


> Good night man! How much did that buck weigh?


220lbs field dressed. 

I would have guessed 240 but the scale said different. He was a sight to see when I walked up on him laying on the ground. Stinky bugger...


----------



## mn5503

CEO of CCK said:


> This doe was killed in the late season of 2010. It was 11 degrees outside ( I'd say this was the reason for my skewed shot). I made a 30yrd head-on shot, aiming at the base of the neck to see what type of penetration the Rage would get. Accuracy not prevailing the shot was high and the left. The results are shown. Disproving shot deflection in this case, the Rage entered dorsally just inches inferior to the thoracic cavity, penetrating the abdominopelvic cavity. Unable to tell from the pictures the broadhead penetrated the hide on the Right Glute. I wouldn't count it as an exit hole. ( not enough to track hemorraging if it were necessary). One blade created the devastation of the right femur, and only resulted in a curled blade, not a broken blade.There was a minor bend in the blade. Overall the ferrule and blades were in good condition. Typical after-shot maintenance and the broadhead is brand new again. Femoral artery was severed and the deer bedded down within sight. (40-50yrds).


Sounds like you performed surgery!

Nice work man:wink:


----------



## solohunter

CEO of CCK said:


> This doe was killed in the late season of 2010. It was 11 degrees outside ( I'd say this was the reason for my skewed shot). I made a 30yrd head-on shot, aiming at the base of the neck to see what type of penetration the Rage would get. Accuracy not prevailing the shot was high and the left. The results are shown. Disproving shot deflection in this case, the Rage entered dorsally just inches inferior to the thoracic cavity, penetrating the abdominopelvic cavity. Unable to tell from the pictures the broadhead penetrated the hide on the Right Glute. I wouldn't count it as an exit hole. ( not enough to track hemorraging if it were necessary). One blade created the devastation of the right femur, and only resulted in a curled blade, not a broken blade.There was a minor bend in the blade. Overall the ferrule and blades were in good condition. Typical after-shot maintenance and the broadhead is brand new again. Femoral artery was severed and the deer bedded down within sight. (40-50yrds).


First you say the cold weather "skewed" your shot, then you state you took a head on shot to see what kind of penetration the BH would get. Shooting a live animal as an experiment...dumb
Solohunter


----------



## CEO of CCK

solohunter said:


> First you say the cold weather "skewed" your shot, then you state you took a head on shot to see what kind of penetration the BH would get.
> 
> Shooting a live animal as an experiment...dumb
> Solohunter


Every hunter is confident in their "OWN" abilities. Understanding the physics of their weapon,and all it's trajectories. I was throwing 83lbs of KE and I practice consistently at 30+ yards. With the weather being so cold external factors played an effect. ( bulky clothing and muscles were stove up.)

Do you believe Ted Nugent is "dumb" for making the same shots on public T.V? If I shot that deer in the base of the neck and it only penetrated 4-5 inches I know it would have been fatal. Do you believe the Texas heart shot is "dumb" also? A shot made through the length of the deer entering through the ass? Sorry I didn't appeal to ideologies of "shot placement".


----------



## CEO of CCK

Has anyone noticed that the cut on contact blades of the Rage have become sharper than in the past? They are a lot sharper!


----------



## KTurmel

:beer:


----------



## Arrow Star

*Wyoming 2010*











My brother shot this antelope doe at a waterhole yesterday morning.


----------



## Tradchef

Holy Crap!!!! That's friggin awesome!!!!!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Absolutely brutal pics.


----------



## KTurmel

hehehehe


----------



## KTurmel

:couch2:


----------



## abster

All with rage 2" 2 blade.


----------



## bdneth

Here is my first archery kill. Launched the 2 blade Rage from 25 yards. It went right in between the last two ribs complete pass through and dug into the ground on the other side. She went 70 yards and dropped. I could not have been more happy.


----------



## baddaddy

bwanaworker, 

Thanks for the post. I was wondering how well they worked on Elk.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Just wanted to say that I hope everyone is pumped for the 2010 season!!!! I'm glad my thread has caught the interests of hundreds, and I want to say thank you to all who've placed pictures on my thread. I have my 8 arrow quiver locked and loaded ready for another stick slinging season. Tipped with the 3 Blade Rage like always. I'm exstatic to see all the new pictures for this season. I hope everyones' arrows fly true and results in with a beast on the forest floor!!! I.L opens on Oct. 1st so I still have anxiety, but be sure to see kills this season!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Dreamer

looking forward to posting some pics this season, just made the switch. season opens next weekend!


----------



## wonderboy79

KTurmel said:


> rage through the cage baby!!! nearly split this here doe in half :shade:


New meaning to the phrase "pick a spot" haha


----------



## KTurmel

TTT any 2010s?


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Not sure if I posted this on this thread, but anyways here it is :


http://http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63?feature=mhum#p/u/15/vC6v-hxheek


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

Uncle Bucky said:


> Not sure if I posted this on this thread, but anyways here it is :
> 
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63?feature=mhum#p/u/15/vC6v-hxheek


 Link does not work for me. Might be broken.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63?feature=mhum#p/u/15/vC6v-hxheek


----------



## CEO of CCK

*First Victim of the 2010 Season!*

This doe was taken the first day of the season, which is Oct 1st in Illinois. I shot her facing me, and intentionally shooting between her spine and shoulder blade the arrow penetrated to the bottom of her sternum/chest. It was not a pass through. She ran 35yrds and bit the dust. This isn't a good shot because its hard to have a good blood trail since the entrance was covered over with her skin, and the hole is perpendicular to the ground. When I shot her she was browsing on the forest floor. Her neck was stretched, and so her skin covered the entry wound once she started to run. Luckily though, with good placement (still in the boiler room) recovery was short. The arrow penetrated her left lung, liver, and stomach. I stuck her a 15yrds.:shade:

The 2nd pic. is the entry wound through the shoulder. The pic is skewed becuase the shoulder blade really isn't oriented in this way on a deer, either which the Rage blew through and left a beast on the forest floor.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*I told'em the woods ain't big enough for the two of us!*

Smoked this young adolescent female at 10yrds yesterday evening on public land. She and another yote were running 4 deer. When I stuck her she was pinned to the ground. She expired within 10 secs. Rage in the Cage Baby!:shade:


The 1st pic. is of the entrance wound, and 2nd is of the exit.


----------



## 12 rings only

25 yards complete pass thru, 355 grain arrow, 2 blade Rage @ 305 fps...Been using them since they came out and have pass thrus on all of the deer i have shot so far.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Nice Slick head!! It's the only way to break the ice before the season gets in full swing!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #2 For The 2010 Season*

Shot this slick head this morning at 8:30am. Double Lunger! As always Rage in the Cage, and the story always has the same conclusion. Enjoy the Graphic pics!:shade:


----------



## Tradchef

Nice kill boss!!!


----------



## fugitivehunter

Couple Piggies from Texas...


----------



## joelpresmyk8

my 2010 elk, rage 2 blade.


----------



## ExitWound

2-blade rage 2010!


----------



## henro

Took this doe 10/8/10 at about 10 yards. My Mathews Z7 sent a 561gr Easton FMJ with a Rage 125gr 2-blade right through her for a complete pass through and the arrow was stuck about 8" in the ground. The head left a huge blood trail. I hit her a little back as she spun to lick her leg when I pulled the trigger but the head did it's job and she only went about 50 yards before piling up. 










Entrance hole:









Exit hole:


----------



## CEO of CCK

Henro!! With your current set-up shooting a deer with the head of shovel wouldn't pose a threat to the lack of penetration! lol...561gr arrow!! That's freaking awesome!


----------



## crankn101

My friend, Sasquatch...



















And the blood trail...


----------



## crankn101

Another friends yote... Nice and mangy!!


----------



## crankn101




----------



## crankn101

Huge bodied muley... 2009


----------



## crankn101

07' or 08' cant remember


----------



## Renegademan

30 yard shot----40 yard recovery
got the full house on this doe complete passthrough
2 blade rage
08 Bowtech Constitution in Max 4
Limbdriver
Sword Acc site


----------



## crankn101

08'...


----------



## dartonJT

shot this guy at 17 yards broadside..30 yard recovery, heart and lungs


----------



## jwcatto

CEO of CCK said:


> Shot this slick head this morning at 8:30am. Double Lunger! As always Rage in the Cage, and the story always has the same conclusion. Enjoy the Graphic pics!:shade:


Dang son, You a killing Machine!!!1 Good for you!


----------



## mudslinger2

Here is a huge bodied Nyala with 28 3/4" horns and a big bodied 54 1/2" Kudu bull I took with 2 blade Rages in South Africa a couple of weeks ago. Nice entrance hole on the Kudu.


----------



## WVXFORCE

Rage 2 blade November 9, 2010

high shot on my behalf.. rage did the job..


----------



## CEO of CCK

Crankin101!!! Talkin about Coyote Ugly!! You smashed that heart! Spot on Ace!!


----------



## CEO of CCK

jwcatto said:


> Dang son, You a killing Machine!!!1 Good for you!


Thanks...I'm afraid I won't be able to get out to the woods much more until November. Nothing substitutes time in the woods though. Good luck with the season, and I hope to see some of your Rage kills.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

WVXFORCE said:


> Rage 2 blade November 9, 2010
> 
> high shot on my behalf.. rage did the job..


or maybe October?


----------



## Blillydubvee

this thread rocks, finally the truth on RAGE. Three blade man myself! Opening day in the AM!!!!!


----------



## Ashadow315

208 6/8th net


----------



## PSE_OMEN

nice..


----------



## Teh Wicked

Dont you guys know Rage BH's dont work...They fail to open and they do not work...


----------



## CEO of CCK

Ashadow315 said:


> 208 6/8th net


Absolute PIG!!!


----------



## Shinsou

:icon_1_lol:

:izza:


Teh Wicked said:


> Dont you guys know Rage BH's dont work...They fail to open and they do not work...


----------



## Jfriesner

Have lots of pics of Rage kills from previous years but this is all I got for 2010 so far. Shot a fox too but didn't take pics, doh! Note the pool of blood! I watched the deer go down, she made it about 70yds and tipped over dead.


----------



## Jfriesner

3 from last year all Rage 3 blade.


----------



## KYchessie

40 yard shot w/ complete passthru from a 400gr arrow @ 317fps


----------



## Caino

*Rage on a Black Bear*

2010
Complete pass through at 20 yards with 65lb Mathews Legacy / Easton Axis Arrows and Rage 2-Blade.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Caino that's an awesome shot on that bear! Were you shooting the 40KE Rage?


----------



## CEO of CCK

Over the past few years now I have noticed on many other threads that ppl are complaining of the lack of penetration of the Rage bh's, and everytime they tell their story they are always shooting the 2-blade Rage. I dont' think all of us know the physics behind our bow configurations, and that's why we get poor performance ( also making marginal shots dont help matters). Pushing 2inches through a deer is a lot. I dont' think this is any reason to bash a bh just becuase we make marginal shots either. The manufacturer will even tell you on the website and on the phone that the 3-blade will pentrate better than the two. 2 inches is just too much lateral surface area for most people who aren't shooting a heavy arrow with some moderate speed. I think this is the main reason for the Rage's burnt history with hunters. Aside from the complaint of them coming undone in their quivers also. You have to accomadate the Rage's in your quiver by making the holes in your quiver larger. I mean this thread tells all!imp2:


----------



## Oceantoad1

Had a doe that was quartering away with head down at 20 yards tonight. I put the pin right behind her right shoulder. I shot, she turned left and caught my rage 2 blade in the right cheek of the rump. It penetrated up to the blazers and lighted nock. I saw her go down in tall weeds next to a tree I ranged at 47 yards. I waited 1 hour hoping she was not just bedding down. Since it was dark, I couldn't see my reference tree any more. I started where I shot her, little to no blood. Drop here and there but hardly anything. After five minutes of looking around in a small grid search pattern, I see my lighted nock about 20 yards from where I was standing. Sticking out of her right rump. Upon gutting her it went in through the right rump, through the abdomen and through her left lung. Bled internal but was dead when I got there. Got to love the Rage!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Oceantoad1 said:


> Had a doe that was quartering away with head down at 20 yards tonight. I put the pin right behind her right shoulder. I shot, she turned left and caught my rage 2 blade in the right cheek of the rump. It penetrated up to the blazers and lighted nock. I saw her go down in tall weeds next to a tree I ranged at 47 yards. I waited 1 hour hoping she was not just bedding down. Since it was dark, I couldn't see my reference tree any more. I started where I shot her, little to no blood. Drop here and there but hardly anything. After five minutes of looking around in a small grid search pattern, I see my lighted nock about 20 yards from where I was standing. Sticking out of her right rump. Upon gutting her it went in through the right rump, through the abdomen and through her left lung. Bled internal but was dead when I got there. Got to love the Rage!


Yeah I will say that is pretty impressive especially with the 2 blade. With that amount of penetration I would be hurting a lot too. I mean you cut all kinds of organs. Nice job. Thats that plus of a larger cutting head though, and that's the increased chance of hitting a vital organ as you penetrate! Congrats on your recovery!


----------



## schwanzman89

I'll never shoot a rage again...shot one out of my 82nd airbourne on a bear hunt and watched the arrow corkscrew and miss under the bear. After that I put on one of my muzzy phantom fixed blades and dropped that bear about a half hour later...


----------



## BlueByYou2000

schwanzman89 said:


> I'll never shoot a rage again...shot one out of my 82nd airbourne on a bear hunt and watched the arrow corkscrew and miss under the bear. After that I put on one of my muzzy phantom fixed blades and dropped that bear about a half hour later...


Seriously? Did you practice with the practice head? Or did you have quick spins on your arrow and just removed your field tips and replaced them with broadheads? Ive seen lots of broadheads corkscrew. Could have been numerous reasons.


----------



## Rob D

OMG Rage leaves a huge holes. Going to change BH Tomorrow.
Some of you guys have some monster deer.
CONGRADES TO ALL.
aNY DEER KILLED WITH A BOW IS A TROPHY!!!


----------



## dosse

Here are some of mine over the years. All rage two blades. I love em


----------



## schwanzman89

yea i practiced with the practice BH but the blades stay shut on it and i dont use quickspin vanes i use AAE vanes. But im kinda thinking the rage uses an little o-ring so the speed and force of the bow cause the blade to open before impact...


----------



## fikester

Rage exit hole.....cut ribs goin in, cut ribs going out, still stuck arrow in dirt 3-4". nice


----------



## zakk54

From my experience as a dealer, the most difficult thing to explain to someone is why they shouldn't shoot the Rage or any big expandable for that matter... 

A good deal of customers in my area shoot ancient bows with very low kinetic energy and don't understand what this means when dealing with harvesting game out past 20 yards... They don't realize that their effective range is especially with a broadhead as big as Rage. It's probably 15 yards! 

They see all the advertisements and jargon about money back guarantees and go to the field with them and wound game with marginal shots... I personally have lost a few customers and sales due to standing on my laurels and not selling them Rage broadheads as well as other big cut expendables... 

Are they a good head? YES, for the right setups!

I took a look at all the posts in this thread and approx 85% were taken within 30 yards... I would consider this to be the effective range with standard Kinetic Energy setups...

I think as archers, whether dealer, professional or strictly consumer/hunter, we have an obligation to our sport and deer to educate people on their setups and effective ranges using broadheads such as these.

The reason I chose to speak of Rage in this forum is that they get so much advertisement time and sensationalism that so many are using them that probably shouldn't!

These are not the only heads that have an issue but that's for another post/topic... Many deer are killed with Rage every year, but many are not due to the issues stated above... Let's be honest with people and make sure we are doing our part in educating them. If not for us, then the Game we are all pursuing! 

Mike B
Mikes Custom Archery


----------



## CEO of CCK

zakk54 said:


> From my experience as a dealer, the most difficult thing to explain to someone is why they shouldn't shoot the Rage or any big expandable for that matter...
> 
> A good deal of customers in my area shoot ancient bows with very low kinetic energy and don't understand what this means when dealing with harvesting game out past 20 yards... They don't realize that their effective range is especially with a broadhead as big as Rage. It's probably 15 yards!
> 
> They see all the advertisements and jargon about money back guarantees and go to the field with them and wound game with marginal shots... I personally have lost a few customers and sales due to standing on my laurels and not selling them Rage broadheads as well as other big cut expendables...
> 
> Are they a good head? YES, for the right setups!
> 
> I took a look at all the posts in this thread and approx 85% were taken within 30 yards... I would consider this to be the effective range with standard Kinetic Energy setups...
> 
> I think as archers, whether dealer, professional or strictly consumer/hunter, we have an obligation to our sport and deer to educate people on their setups and effective ranges using broadheads such as these.
> 
> The reason I chose to speak of Rage in this forum is that they get so much advertisement time and sensationalism that so many are using them that probably shouldn't!
> 
> These are not the only heads that have an issue but that's for another post/topic... Many deer are killed with Rage every year, but many are not due to the issues stated above... Let's be honest with people and make sure we are doing our part in educating them. If not for us, then the Game we are all pursuing!
> 
> Mike B
> Mikes Custom Archery


VERY, VERY, Well said sir!!! VERY WELL SAID. This should trully be the first post on any of the broadhead threads!:cheers:


----------



## Matt Musto

Pass through on every deer I've hit. This was on Saturday.


----------



## bowstretch

*2010 kills from rage 2 blade, 3 blade, and the new rage titanium*


----------



## Blillydubvee

*Wv 10*

3 Blade Rage, Mathews Z7!


Shot this buck on 10/30, right behind the shoulder. He only made it about 70 yards (40 were downhill!)


----------



## CEO of CCK

bowstretch said:


> View attachment 931070
> View attachment 931071


Man! You cleaned that doe out! Nice Entrance hole!!!


----------



## mwm2v

*i though people said these heads dont work??*

every shot on deer with my rage 2 blades have been pass throughs, even out past 40 yards.

heres a 240+ lb buck. rage sliced through ribs on both sides and stuck in the dirt!


----------



## crankn101

WOW!! Some nice pics have been put up since I last seen this thread. :darkbeer:


----------



## Regohio

*Rage worked hard for this one!*


----------



## mn5503

Raged another one yesterday. Two blade.

Quartering to me, went in behind the right shoulder came out very low by his groin/left thigh. 30 yard shot from about 25' up. Center punched the right lung. Ran 50 yards and piled up. Took two ribs out going in. Thing practically went though the deer the long way. Z7 at 70lbs, AXIS n-fused 430g arrows. Very deadly combination.


----------



## crankn101

Nice to see you guys feeding the Rage...:darkbeer:


----------



## Shinsou

:nod:

:izza:



crankn101 said:


> Nice to see you guys feeding the Rage...:darkbeer:


----------



## TwoFeet

Exactly...right on the mark. Marginal shots and marginal shots trying to thread a 2" blade thru are the main reason for negative feelings.



CEO of CCK said:


> Over the past few years now I have noticed on many other threads that ppl are complaining of the lack of penetration of the Rage bh's, and everytime they tell their story they are always shooting the 2-blade Rage. I dont' think all of us know the physics behind our bow configurations, and that's why we get poor performance ( also making marginal shots dont help matters). Pushing 2inches through a deer is a lot. I dont' think this is any reason to bash a bh just becuase we make marginal shots either. The manufacturer will even tell you on the website and on the phone that the 3-blade will pentrate better than the two. 2 inches is just too much lateral surface area for most people who aren't shooting a heavy arrow with some moderate speed. I think this is the main reason for the Rage's burnt history with hunters. Aside from the complaint of them coming undone in their quivers also. You have to accomadate the Rage's in your quiver by making the holes in your quiver larger. I mean this thread tells all!imp2:


----------



## buckson

pitcure is worth a 1000 words they work


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Where ma dogs at?!?! haha*

Harvested this coyote Thanksgiving morning. This shot was actually unintentional, and the coyote actually moved his head to clean himself before I released the arrow. I really want to put emphasis on the performance of the Rage 3 blade here. I've shown the entrance and the exit wounds.

-This coyote was shot at 20yards from my Bowtech 82nd Airborne. I'm pushing 77ftlbs of KE. My set up is as follows: Arrow wt. 363gr, 65lb pull, 312fps, 28inch draw length. The pictures don't lie!!! The arrow went plum through the skull of this canine! I've also posted pics of the unremarkably exemplory condition of the broadhead after I retrieved the coyote. No blades were bent! The Ferrule was straight! No broken blades!
imp2:


----------



## gooder

I started shooting 3-blade rages last year (2009). Here are a few pics from last year and this year. Needless to say I am quite happy with how they fly from my setup and their performance.

2009

Buck #1, <20y shot, <40y recovery.



















out buck #1










2nd buck, not much to say about how this one went










2010 moose, 30y shot, 25y recovery



















2010 buck, unfortunately no damage pics but will say quartering away @45 yards took out liver and 1 lung and went 75y.










I can't say enough about my experiences with the Rage 3-blade, I am very confident that they will fly true, hit where I aim and put my game down quick and humanely. In the 1 and a bit seasons this is exactly what they have done for me. I have also harvested a fall Tom turkey and 2 does with similar results but no photo proof. don't know why more people don't use these!!!! 

Gooder


----------



## crankn101

Good gawd!! Nice kill.

You sure missed the fireworks earlier...

This was for ceo, but it works for both these posts...


----------



## Buckhavoc

That's some freaking good stuff there fellas... RAge In thE CaGE ==Ashlintubby


----------



## 180 p&y

here's a few rage kills


----------



## crankn101

180 p&y said:


> here's a few rage kills


 DANG!! Thats some killing.


----------



## 180 p&y

they can't stop . . . . .


----------



## mwm2v

another rage success. here is a funny story. the first thing i shot with a rage was a hog about 4 years ago. when i got to the house my mom came out to look at it. the first thing she said was that it looked like i killed it with an AX lol. she has never seen a rage comercial before either. (shes not a hunter) true story.


----------



## Lynch Mob

Here's my best shot yet with a Rage. CX Aramid KV 350 tipped with the RAGE 2 blade, shot distance 45 yards..... deer only went 40 more! 

Dude for some reason cant get the heart pic to come up, hes hoding the best part of any meat, I'll take it bro, Im a heart strap maniac!

By the way great shot and pic.

Hang'em Low
George


----------



## AfricasNinja

great stuff guys! congrats to all of you guys-- i still keep a rage in my quiver for the long ball. one of the few broadheads that you can hit a dime with at long ranges "in case of" awesome!


----------



## swtchback11

did u shoot with or without the shades..sun never sets on a badass!!


----------



## Teh Wicked

ALl the photos in this thread are photoshopped...Everyone knows Rage heads dont get pass thrus and the blades never deploy...


----------



## CEO of CCK

mwm2v said:


> another rage success. here is a funny story. the first thing i shot with a rage was a hog about 4 years ago. when i got to the house my mom came out to look at it. *the first thing she said was that it looked like i killed it with an AX lol. she has never seen a rage comercial before either. (shes not a hunter) true story*.
> 
> 
> Hahaha that is pretty freakin halarious!


----------



## ARthumper

Ive dropped 2 doe and 2 bucks this year with both Rage 2 and 3 blades. I have entrance and exits of all of them, but the pic below is my favorite. It was my largest buck to date and also shortest recovery. He trotted about 15-20 steps from where the 2 blade passed through.


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Bump for the haters, killed 4 deer this year with rages. 2 with 2 blades, 2 with the same 3 blade blue demon.(practice head with real tip and blades)


----------



## hoyt 07

Awesome thread cant wait to put the rage through the cage with my alphamax this year.


----------



## Sniper26

son!! i might just switch to rage now, it looks like every buck killed on this thread with a rage is a BEAST!! maybe thats the secrete to piling up a monster gotta use a rage haha


----------



## ryan h

no doubt they are a very good head but i would like to see a thread on how many get a complete passthrough with a arrow on the ground on the other side


----------



## hossa1881

got 2 does last year with the 2 blade rages, massive blood trails on both and the second was a marginal shot. Neither deer went over 50 yards.


----------



## hossa1881

ryan h said:


> no doubt they are a very good head but i would like to see a thread on how many get a complete passthrough with a arrow on the ground on the other side


both of mine pictured were pass throughs, im very pleased with the head in my first year of use.


----------



## dwagaman

Sniper26 said:


> son!! i might just switch to rage now, it looks like every buck killed on this thread with a rage is a BEAST!! maybe thats the secrete to piling up a monster gotta use a rage haha


Had to ask...Your Sig says your Carbon Element is shooting 218 fps.........Thats Smokin!!!!


----------



## Sniper26

that was through a crony with easton flatlines and 75gr nibs. put speed nocks on!! gave me 8fps no joke, my VAP's get 290 fps


----------



## DV1

Great thread, some great animals and awesome damage here. CEO, you're a slayer man. Love seeing some of the great pics you guys have posted up. I'm not a Rage hater, but not a Rage shooter any longer either ( I also noticed how a few posted here have since changed the broadhead in their sigs too:embara: )

I shot 3 deer with the two blade rage several years ago. Pass through on all three, blood trails were almost non-existent. Yes I know, goes against what most people think here. One was a perfect double-lung on a doe 19 yards away. Vertical slit, up and down between the ribs on both sides, heard her go down about 80 yards away. Some blood right at the hit site, then nothing until about 10 yards from where she lay. The other two deer had only a little blood right at the site, then a few drips here and there but nothing after that. I switched to Slick Tricks after that and have been very, very happy with the results. 

I had two brothers who were Rage shooters too. Both switched to Slick Tricks this year after getting some great results, and some not so great results from Rage heads the last few years. One brother is like many of you on this thread...a serious Rage fan boy but after hitting a few deer last year, and not getting pass-throughs with his 70# Bowtech, and having very tough trailing jobs, he tried Slick Tricks. Now he has both in his quiver just because he can't let go of the Rages.

I think they are no better or worse than any other basic mechanical broadhead, just better marketing. Knowing that, they are over-priced and basically one-shot heads. After hitting animals with them, they were bascially ruined. That was my experience and that of all of those I know who used them. 

If they work for you, and from looking at many photos here, they do, God Bless, and happy hunting. I've been bow hunting for over 30 years, used many different broadheads, stopped counting at 100 deer killed, as well as alot of other critters and the Rage heads just aren't for me. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Live4Rut

I came home for bow season in October 2010 before I had to leave on a deployment and shot this PA 8pt. over a scrape at 20 yards. 100 gr. Rage 2-Blade, put him down within 50yds.


----------



## tiny52

13 pages in 3 years.
Thats what I call ..... boring


----------



## Live4Rut

tiny52 said:


> 13 pages in 3 years.
> Thats what I call ..... boring


Thanks for sharing your experience and adding to the nearly 37,000 views. :thumbs_up


----------



## tiny52

Live4Rut said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience and adding to the nearly 37,000 views. :thumbs_up


It's all about post count and beating dead horses!.
Glad I could help out on both counts


----------



## Shelby

tiny52 said:


> 13 pages in 3 years.
> Thats what I call ..... boring



Yet you still come on here.
Why don't you and your ego find something better to do if it's so boring.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Shelby said:


> Yet you still come on here.
> Why don't you and your ego find something better to do if it's so boring.


because while boring, its still the best thing going for him... lol.


----------



## CEO of CCK

DV1, 
I understand your experiences never lie, and you will live by what you see with your eyes. It's important that we use what makes us the most confident in our abilities, and instills in us the best of experiences. Good luck this upcoming season! :darkbeer: 

Tiny52,
If you look like the guy on your on avatar, I would've hoped you've grown mature by now. 

Ryan h,
I have to say that there are a lot of hunters that have similar thoughts such as yours. I have to share with you why my Grandfather won't use the Rage bh's anymore. He shot this buck at 55yrds with his crossbow. He was using the 2 blade at the time, and the arrow went straight through the deer and was laying on the ground behind the deer. ( It was a clean kill, no difficutly finding the deer) He said, " because it wasn't in the dirt, that means the bh used all its energy going through the deer, and I want one that sticks in the ground." ( You have to also know he is shooting a Bowtech Stryker at 408 fps, but the angle of the shot was closer to parellel to the ground.) This is what he stated. Now realize this, I understand why hunters want the arrow to pass through, I'm one of them, I wouldn't use the Rage bh's if I didn't get passthroughs, but why does he choose not use the bh just becuase it didn't go in the dirt. There are so many factors that contribute to the arrows trajectory, such as distance from target, and elevation in the tree, and the media the arrow passed through. My philosophy on arrows in the ground is this, an arrow in the dirt has NOT used all of its kinetic energy to cut it's target. So for me, it's ok if the arrow isn't 4-6 inches in the ground and I would rather it be layin on the ground becuase I know I have a good match of kinetic energy between my trajectory and bow set up. ( Kinda like a ratio, if that's at all understandable) Hunters are often using the 2blade Rage not knowing the physics behind what it takes to push that arrow through an animal. Every shot in an animal is different, and I've used Muzzy's that haven't penetrated fully, as well as Razor Caps. It's about shot placement and understanding what your Kinetic energy is. Novice hunters are wrapped up in marketing, but what you see on my thread are hunters that understand properties of Kinetic energy, whether they know it or not. I will always use the 3 blade Rage becuase of its smaller diameter, it's larger than all of the fixed blades, but smaller than the 2 in 1 3/4 in heads. My pics don't lie, and by my experiences I will continue to use them.

Many people say they are too expensive, but you can buy the replacement packs for $20, that's 3 brand new heads. I can honeslty say that I've only had to throw away two ferrules in my experiences with them. Also, if this is my hobby and I LIVE to hunt then I'm happy to spend money on them, like women and shoes, like women and pants, like a dope fiend on crack, like a fisherman and his equipment, like a paintballer and his $1,500 Paintball gun/$50 paintball carton, like a baseball fan and his/her baseball card collection, and the list goes on. You can't tell me the new Carbon Matrix $2500 is worth the extra $1,200 over a Bowtech or Mathews or ever another Hoyt. Those people spend that type of money becuase it's their hobby. 

Sorry for going off tangent there a bit, but if you scroll through my photos again I've made sure to include entrance and exit on nearly all of my pics., but for you I will make sure to take in the field pics on the scene of the crime!! haha :darkbeer: Good luck this season, and may your arrow fly true no matter what you fling! imp2:


----------



## flathead

Ttt


----------



## NYhunter24

Here's a six point i shot last year with the 2-blade. Liver hit but he still only went about 75 yards. At this time i was shooting 52# and was using beman ics hunters. It was a passthrough andit went through a rib. i have yet to shot a deer with the rage that didnt have a hole in both sides. if not a complete pass through, there's 2 holes in the deer on both sides.


----------



## SweetShot7

Nice boys! That's why we shoot em!


----------



## emac396

Everyone always trying to prove a rage is acceptable for hunting????? makes you wonder why all the doubt? Think I will stick with a fixed blade.


----------



## pinski79

emac396 said:


> Everyone always trying to prove a rage is acceptable for hunting????? makes you wonder why all the doubt? Think I will stick with a fixed blade.


 this thread has been around for a long time. It's a place where people who shoot rages can share photos.


----------



## rutnstrut

Rage 2 blades are a very good head, not my favorite but far from my least favorite. These are a few of my Rage victims.


----------



## rutnstrut

emac396 said:


> Everyone always trying to prove a rage is acceptable for hunting????? makes you wonder why all the doubt? Think I will stick with a fixed blade.


I also shoot fixed blades and other mechanicals out of all my bows. The only one I have lost a deer with is a Thunderhead, but that wasn't the heads fault I made a poor shot.


----------



## pinski79

rutnstrut said:


> I also shoot fixed blades and other mechanicals out of all my bows. me too


----------



## flathead

Ttt


----------



## Shinsou

Because fixed blades are completely infallible...oh wait:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1523196

:izza:



emac396 said:


> Everyone always trying to prove a rage is acceptable for hunting????? makes you wonder why all the doubt? *Think I will stick with a fixed blade.*


----------



## CEO of CCK

The 2011 season is hopefully going to be my best. I have finally finished my bachelors degree, and have a year off as I await acceptance for Physician Assistant school. 

There WILL BE without a doubt Rage Carnage!

Awesome pics to come! imp2:


----------



## MIbowhunter49

tiny52 said:


> It's all about post count and beating dead horses!.
> Glad I could help out on both counts


lmao


Who wants to shoot rage anyways? Apparently they turn you into a neck-shooter.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Just picked up a pack of Titanium 2 blades on sale for $50. I'm going to put 40 KE blades on them. Pretty pumped, and can't wait to post pics with the set up! imp2:


----------



## 7x7 bull

*Another small game taken with a three blade.*


----------



## CEO of CCK

So, I decided this season I'm going to re-sharpen my Rage blades. I'm going to use carbide to take out the nicks, and then use ceramic to get a fresh edge. Anyone accomplish re-sharpening their blades?


----------



## z7master167

I will post some pics on monday everybody in the camp are using rage this year


----------



## KYchessie

9/4/11


----------



## CEO of CCK

KYChessie,
Damn your already out there gettin'er done!! I'm jealous! Congratulations! imp2:


----------



## CEO of CCK

Eagerly awaiting the day, October 1st. This weekend there will be a beast on the forest floor, no excuses just watchin as my trigger finger diffuses! Good luck to all this 2011 season! imp2:


----------



## regnar

another rage victim


----------



## pa.hunter

very nice!!!! dont ya love the outdoors


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #1 for the 2011 season!!*

Shot this nice one opening morning Oct. 1. He was leading a bachelor group with a 6pt and 10 pt following him. Stuck him with the Rage Titanium w/40 KE blades in them. 1 1/2 in cut dia. He ran 60 yrds and folded! My SD card in my camera went bad when I took the initial pics in the field, and I already field dressed him unfortunately before I realized the SD was bad. Thus, the pics without entry/exit. Awesome way to start the season, and if this is the only buck I take this year I wouldn't regret it a bit! imp2:


P.S - Notice Victim #2 hanging up!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #2 of the 2011 Season!!*

Harvested this doe opening evening Oct. 1. I did hit the peripheri of the right shoulder plate, and then exited under her right armpit. She was only 10 yrds from my stand when I put the Rage in the Cage, and she ran 40 yrds only to smack head first into a small tree. She pulled a George of The Jungle basically. Fell within sight, and had no issue cleaning up my Rage 3 blade. Harvesting a deer with a bow....best feeling in the world! imp2:


----------



## crankn101

Congrats man!
You are a deer killing fool. In a good way.


----------



## CEO of CCK

crankn101 said:


> Congrats man!
> You are a deer killing fool. In a good way.



Thanks brother! I can't wait to see what unfolds during the rest of the season! Hope you schwack a monster.


----------



## 180 p&y

i got a buck with mine


----------



## nojreyd

Here's a close-up for you guys. My first rage kill. Switched from Montecs to 125gr 2-blade rages this fall. I must say I am impressed. Shot was from well above the deer, about 15 yards. Shooting about 280 fps with a 350 gr arrow, deer went about 50 yards. I like these so far...I might be hooked.


----------



## NYhunter24

nice fellas! keep em comin!


----------



## Matt Musto

CEO of CCK said:


> Shot this nice one opening morning Oct. 1. He was leading a bachelor group with a 6pt and 10 pt following him. Stuck him with the Rage Titanium w/40 KE blades in them. 1 1/2 in cut dia. He ran 60 yrds and folded! My SD card in my camera went bad when I took the initial pics in the field, and I already field dressed him unfortunately before I realized the SD was bad. Thus, the pics without entry/exit. Awesome way to start the season, and if this is the only buck I take this year I wouldn't regret it a bit! imp2:
> 
> 
> P.S - Notice Victim #2 hanging up!


Man, you knock some deer down dontcha. Congrats on a stud eight pointer


----------



## Mudshack

Notice the rage exit hole on the doe in front.








Coyote from Opening Day


----------



## BlueH2O

CEO OF CCK is a stone cold killer...must have been taught well!!! Great job and nice pics...


----------



## Bill S.

Great pics guys- 

Congrats on the buck CEO of CCK

This doe (the one in my avatar) was my 3rd deer with a rage, I shot her last year at 25 yards, complete pass through with a 2 blade rage. I am shooting 65 lbs with a 27" draw. There was a little blood where i found my arrow sticking in the dirt, then none for 35 yards or so, at 40 yards the deer fell and it looked like a red carpet. This was the biggest doe I have ever shot. I have since switched to slick tricks, but also keep a couple rages for backup. I have hit 2 deer in the shoulder with rages, and lost them both due to loss of blood trail that is the reason I switched to a fixed blade as my go-to, they have done me well so far.


----------



## talon1961

Here's one my brother killed Oct. 1, 2011. Hit it a little high in the spine, dropped it in its tracks. He finished it with a neck shot.
Entrance pic included


----------



## brent6699

bloodrunner 2 blades 2 1/16" Cut are about as amazing.


----------



## BackwoodsVicxen

My first deer


----------



## CEO of CCK

Bill S. said:


> Great pics guys-
> 
> Congrats on the buck CEO of CCK
> 
> {This doe (the one in my avatar) was my 3rd deer with a rage, I shot her last year at 25 yards, complete pass through with a 2 blade rage. I am shooting 65 lbs with a 27" draw. There was a little blood where i found my arrow sticking in the dirt, then none for 35 yards or so, at 40 yards the deer fell and it looked like a red carpet. This was the biggest doe I have ever shot. I have since switched to slick tricks, but also keep a couple rages for backup. I have hit 2 deer in the shoulder with rages, and lost them both due to loss of blood trail that is the reason I switched to a fixed blade as my go-to, they have done me well so far. }
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Dang son! That doe is a giant, I don't think I've seen one that big before myself. What state are you hunting in? Congrats on that trophy slick head.


----------



## CEO of CCK

All of these are real nice deer, especially starting out the season! imp2:


----------



## CEO of CCK

BackwoodsVicxen said:


> View attachment 1177907
> 
> 
> My first deer


Congratulations on your 1st one brother!! I hope you have bowhunting in your blood now! Funny thing is my first was very similar to yours haha. Great job!


----------



## BackwoodsVicxen

Actually I'm a girl, but thanks  I think I made a pretty good shot on him for my first deer!


----------



## CEO of CCK

:tongue: Sorry! Right on though, the shot you made is definitely as good as it gets! Congrats!


----------



## Bill S.

CCK- Thanks- she was shot in CT


----------



## 180 p&y

oct 1st 2011


----------



## poorman

My first Rage kill.


----------



## CEO of CCK

poorman said:


> My first Rage kill.
> 
> View attachment 1185586


Absolutely devastating. Congratulations!


----------



## CEO of CCK

180 p&y said:


> oct 1st 2011


You consistently harvest trophies, what do you do to afford such extravagent outings?


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #3 of the 2011 season!!!*

Harvested this doe this morning, something had pushed several of them out of the woods as they seemed to be running from some type of threat, but I was prepared to send out a meat missile. 2 blade Rage Titanium w/ 40 KE blades, 1 1/2 inch cutting diameter. I literally had to thread the needle to make the shot on her as there was foliage in the way of my shooting lane. I shot through several leaves 10 yrds from my stand to make a 32 yrd double lung ringer. She ran about 80-90 yrds and bit the dust....Rage in the Cage imp2:


----------



## Tradchef

Nice!!! I have a question for you all. I have always stuck with a fixed head and have been using a ST Standard with great results. I have been trying different arrow/broadhead combos this season and have some Rage 40ke on the way. I have killed 2 doe one with a ST and one with an old style Rocket Steelhead. They are on an Easton Flatline 400 at 26" and penetration has been great. From all these pictures it looks as long as we do our part these heads work very well. CEO i see your using the 40ke blades. Noticed any better penetration with the smaller cut?


----------



## BlueH2O

CEO of CCK had better save me at least one deer this season...a really big one!! Good job on the doe!


----------



## CEO of CCK

ChefChivo said:


> Nice!!! I have a question for you all. I have always stuck with a fixed head and have been using a ST Standard with great results. I have been trying different arrow/broadhead combos this season and have some Rage 40ke on the way. I have killed 2 doe one with a ST and one with an old style Rocket Steelhead. They are on an Easton Flatline 400 at 26" and penetration has been great. From all these pictures it looks as long as we do our part these heads work very well. CEO i see your using the 40ke blades. Noticed any better penetration with the smaller cut?


Hey Chef, I understand your concern. I'm generating 79 ft/lbs of KE. I can honestly say the penetration with the 2 blade is no more/less than the 3 blade. By far, I can tell the the 3 blade is a more lethal head simply because of the extra blade. I had the 2 deer I killed with the 2 blades run an average of 20-30 yrds farther. I've killed many with the 3 blade, and I'm serious when I say this, "They fall within sight pretty much everytime, no more than a 60 yrd recovery. *** There are the exeptions***. At farther shots dependent on the area of the deer, I would say the 2 blade will get better pentration ( 40 KE specifically ). The 40 KE's have a much more drastic swept back angle on the blades. Hence, the increased pentration. I don't know about the original 40 KE ferrules though, since they are a bit fatter like the traditional ferrules of the Rage heads, they are not like the Titaniums which are slimmer/sleek. Find out your KE by google'ing the equation or go to Ragebroadheads.com and click on the 40 KE product line. On the bottom of the page you will find a KE calculator. Use it by punching in your (velocity) and (arrow weight to include the broadhead on). If your shooting 75+ ft/lbs of KE I would investigate in a purchase, if that's what you want. Hope this answered some questions, but good luck this season, and I hope to see a few of yours on here! Till next time...


----------



## CEO of CCK

BlueH2O said:


> CEO of CCK had better save me at least one deer this season...a really big one!! Good job on the doe!


Thanks, there's plenty of them up here. I'll have one rubbin on your tree by the time you get up here!


----------



## Jakeslush

*2011 Pa doe, 2 Blade rage. 26 feet up + doe at 10 yrds = High entry, low exit.
She piled up 30 yrds away.*


----------



## happyhunter62

Here is my full velvet 10ptr i killed this year with a pse evo and a rage 2 blade. complete passthrough at 35yds in a bean field. saw 5 bucks and 3 doe's that evening.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Those are some definitely nice deer. Jakeslush-nice slickhead. HappyHunter62-Bucks in velvet are awesome, maybe one day I'll have a chance to stick one.


----------



## bowmadness83

Rage 2 blade


----------



## HOOSIER55

60 yard shot opening morning she was quartering away, went through a rib and out the opposite shoulder and stuck in the dirt, arrow and broadhead were bothe fine. Im Shooting a 60lb bowtech 101st. I shooting 3 blade rages. she went down in 30 yards both lungs and heart were hit


----------



## CEO of CCK

HOOSIER55 said:


> 60 yard shot opening morning she was quartering away, went through a rib and out the opposite shoulder and stuck in the dirt, arrow and broadhead were bothe fine. Im Shooting a 60lb bowtech 101st. I shooting 3 blade rages. she went down in 30 yards both lungs and heart were hit


:set1_applaud:, 60 yrd shot, that's what I call "reachin out there and touchin'em" Congratulations


----------



## 180 p&y

CEO of CCK said:


> You consistently harvest trophies, what do you do to afford such extravagent outings?


that trips to africa wouldn't be possible if i didnt have a very good friend over there that does all the ground work for me. south african hunters hunt too, they do not pay what foriegn huinters pay, my friend gets me 'native' price trophy and day fee prices. the whitetail are on private property that i have permission to hunt on a hand shake from friends and people i have met and trust me to not abuse their allowing me to use their land. 

yup i'm a lucky guy.


----------



## laobuck

After seeing all these great post n pic , i couldn't resist and order me some of rage 2 blade. Congrat to everyone and keep the picture coming.


----------



## ZALLEN

Bump


----------



## tbassfd

ttt


----------



## asa_low12




----------



## CEO of CCK

ASA low12- Seriously!? Wrapped around the tree!?! Insane...


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #4 of the 2011 Season!!!*

Busted this slickhead this evening on private property, as 3 others accompanied her through what I call, "The Zone of No Return". As she led the pack she stopped at 25 yrds, and that's when the deployment of the heat seeking meat missile acquired it's target...Rage in the Cage!

Interestingly, this is the 3rd consecutive deer that I've harvested with the 2 blade 1 1/2 inch, and I will say the deer have ran on average 20-30 yrds farther compared to the 3 blade. ( Coincident: maybe/maybe not ) Great blood trail this time, from the point of impact to the fallen beast no bending over to look for blood. She ran about 80-90 yrds. The blade tip was curled moderately during the collision of the leg bone exiting the deer. I corrected the tip with needle nose pliers, and sharpened the tip again. Brand new! Primary blades sustained no significant damage other than dullness, and this is the 3rd deer I've harvested with this particular Titanium head.

This season I started to re-sharpen blades, and I must say that it is somewhat gratifying when you harvest a deer with a BH that you sharpened yourself! Pretty neat!

Check out the busted foreleg ( looks to be ulna) from the impact of the Rage as it was exiting the deer! imp2:


----------



## asa_low12

CEO of CCK said:


> ASA low12- Seriously!? Wrapped around the tree!?! Insane...


Yea I was angled down. Went in behind shoulder, came out in bottom nipple area. Guts were dragging and it got wrapped around the tree. It either chewed or jerked it's way out of the hang up and went and died a few feet later. It was pretty graphic to say the least.


----------



## HOOSIER55

im sold on these heads after having a deer die within 30 yards and massive amounts of blood


----------



## LR243

Rage 3 blade pass through and 1" into hard dirt at 30 yards. Mathews Switchback set at 63 lbs and 32" draw. She trotted off and then walked about 120 yards.


----------



## Grizz1219

here's my first Rage kill.... This is the exit hole... Took her at 20 yards.. Complete pass through, stuck in the groud 5"


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I didnt get any pictures of the doe before I skinned her. 

Shot her at 27 yards out of a ground blind. I was using a 40 KE version, pulling 70 lbs with a 29" draw length and a 440 grain arrow. 

It zipped right through her and she went 60 yards and died. Put em' in the right spot and theyre without a doubt going to do the job. 

I wish the blades didnt pop out of the o-ring seating system so easily, otherwise I would continue to shoot them. A steel verison (smaller, i know) would be great too.


----------



## BP1992

CEO of CCK said:


> Harvested this doe this morning, something had pushed several of them out of the woods as they seemed to be running from some type of threat, but I was prepared to send out a meat missile. 2 blade Rage Titanium w/ 40 KE blades, 1 1/2 inch cutting diameter. I literally had to thread the needle to make the shot on her as there was foliage in the way of my shooting lane. I shot through several leaves 10 yrds from my stand to make a 32 yrd double lung ringer. She ran about 80-90 yrds and bit the dust....Rage in the Cage imp2:


Looks like a small hole in that last pic. Did the rage not open?


----------



## NYDew

Shot Oct 18th, 2011 She only went 80 yards..


----------



## CEO of CCK

BP1992 said:


> Looks like a small hole in that last pic. Did the rage not open?


Negative sir, If you analyzed all of the photos one can already tell the Rage "opened". The Titanium set with the 40 KE blades actually have a 1 3/8 inch cut once they are completly swept back, and passing through the deer. They count the Razor tip as the other portion to make a total of 1 1/2 inches of cut. It's interesting becuase they don't do that with the other BH's they make. ( 3 Blade/2 blade ) The other heads actually measure up to a 2 inches and 1 1/2 inches in just the diameter of the primary blades....the 40 KE does not. It's in combination with the Primaries and secondary blade at the tip.

P.S I'd like someone to put pics up of a deer they have shot showing the Rage did not "open". Reason being, people say that it didn't open, but yet theres not data to show otherwise...get back with me when you can get some info on that. Some more of my two cents...if the Rage didn't "open" but the shot was in the boiler room where it's supposed to be...the deer would be dead regardless. imp2:


----------



## BP1992

CEO of CCK said:


> Negative sir, If you analyzed all of the photos one can already tell the Rage "opened". The Titanium set with the 40 KE blades actually have a 1 3/8 inch cut once they are completly swept back, and passing through the deer. They count the Razor tip as the other portion to make a total of 1 1/2 inches of cut. It's interesting becuase they don't do that with the other BH's they make. ( 3 Blade/2 blade ) The other heads actually measure up to a 2 inches and 1 1/2 inches in just the diameter of the primary blades....the 40 KE does not. It's in combination with the Primaries and secondary blade at the tip.
> 
> P.S I'd like someone to put pics up of a deer they have shot showing the Rage did not "open". Reason being, people say that it didn't open, but yet theres not data to show otherwise...get back with me when you can get some info on that. Some more of my two cents...if the Rage didn't "open" but the shot was in the boiler room where it's supposed to be...the deer would be dead regardless. imp2:


Calm down man is was just a simple question. I was just wondering because I am also a Rage user.


----------



## Stoo

Rage three blade, 30 yard recovery.
[URL="








[/URL]


----------



## xcal1ber

Sweet thread! Im not a rage man myself cause all ive ever used is muzzy and it has worked beautifully for me and im not gonna fix what isnt broken. Anyways, I love looking at the devastation and beautiful animals you all harvest!


----------



## CEO of CCK

BP1992 said:


> Calm down man is was just a simple question. I was just wondering because I am also a Rage user.



Yeah I didn't mean to portray myself as being heated brother and hit an innocent bystander. I just have a tendency to expect negativity. I'm also locked and loaded for when it comes though :tongue:

Seriously though, if I was to be hunting in Africa or even elk, I would probably be using the Muzzy MX-4's. I think a lot of people think I'm just a strict Rage shooter, but in fact I think they are the most effective head out there for Whitetail deer, and I'm broadminded enough to choose heads based on the Game that I hunt...I guess one can say, I'm not the #1 Rage Fan Boy but I love'em.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Stoo said:


> Rage three blade, 30 yard recovery.
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Nice hole!


----------



## 1Badboy

happyhunter62 said:


> Here is my full velvet 10ptr i killed this year with a pse evo and a rage 2 blade. complete passthrough at 35yds in a bean field. saw 5 bucks and 3 doe's that evening.


dude your fuzzy , you should shave ...


----------



## 1Badboy

CEO of CCK said:


> This season I started to re-sharpen blades, and I must say that it is somewhat gratifying when you harvest a deer with a BH that you sharpened yourself! Pretty neat!


how do you do this ?
any pics or tips ?
i have a ton of old blades that "dull up " in my quiver during the season that i change out and hate to throw them out ...thanks and congrats on the deer !


----------



## CEO of CCK

1Badboy said:


> how do you do this ?
> any pics or tips ?
> i have a ton of old blades that "dull up " in my quiver during the season that i change out and hate to throw them out ...thanks and congrats on the deer !


 Yeah, throwing a lot out is what made me start to think about re-sharpening. I use a knife sharperner that is really cheap called a Redi Edge. It's a pocket sized little contraption about the length of your index finger, and I'm sure Gander Mtn, Cabela's, Bass Pro should have them. Also, it's tough to use, but I purchased a Smith's Knife sharpener ( again another pocket sized contraption ), but it's tough to get the entire blade down in the groove because your fingers will get in the way. The material sharpening media has been Carbide mostly, and Ceramic on the Smith's...hands down though the Redi Edge will get the J.O.B done.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*My Sharpening Tool*

This is what I've been using to sharpen the blades on my Rage's. Hope this helps...


----------



## LR243

great tip, thanks


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Rage 2 blade
Bowtech D340 @ 66lbs
Harvest Time HT-2 395 gr
16 yard shot
50 yard recovery

Entry wound










Exit wound


----------



## SchulkpEvo

Gotta love the rage!


----------



## CEO of CCK

SchulkpEvo said:


> View attachment 1195468
> View attachment 1195469
> Gotta love the rage!


Nice evisceration!


----------



## PAkilla86

2009 buck, jumped him in his first bed 100yds from shot....backed out and found him 40yds from first bed.
















Doe earlier this year...went bout 50yds n was done!!!









Both of these deer were slightly quartering too me....dont have pics of any other rage enterances, although all ive experienced have been just like these!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #5 of The 2011 Season!!!*

My Bowtech 82nd Airborne barked at this innocent button buck, as I thought it was a yearling doe being pestered by a small 8pt. Deadset that it was a doe I took the 20 yrd shot after getting him to stop. Rage Titanium 2 blade w/40 KE 1 1/2 inch cut did the dirty once again. This is the 4th deer I've taken with the same head, to include blades, and arrow shaft! 4 deer! I just re-sharpen the blades and they're good to go. Conserving my efforts on a monster swamp donkey the rest of the month. Good luck to all during the best month of the year!!imp2: 

Pics of entrance and exit...


----------



## Medic08

Here is my PA 8 pointer thanks to 2 blade rage.


----------



## mike-uh

Just shot this one tonight at 23 yards. I rushed the shot because another deer spooked as I drew my bow, real stupid of me but it happens. She only ran 15 yards and then bedded down. Died 2 hours later.

Rage 2 100grain does the trick, 3rd deer with my Bear Gameover 63lb bow.

Entry











Exit


----------



## Rothhar1

tttt


----------



## Rothhar1

put this entrace hole into this one 2 nites ago lol


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Victim #6 of the 2011 Season!*

I have to go in-depth with the blistering devastation I put on this doe on PUBLIC LAND, but more importantly I would like to give a shout out to my Rage haters. If this isn't evidence of true durability on a whitetail, I don't know what is?

Several things to touch on: 

1. I'm generating 79ft/lbs of KE
2. Shot was 35-40 yrds
3 Shot through the L shoulder
4. Split the spine
5. This is the 5th deer I've harvested with the same head to INCLUDE BLADES, both primary and secondary tip blade.
6. Analyze the condition of the blades, the secondary tip is slightly skewed, not even curled! Primary blades are great.
7. I've yet to see superior results with other BH blades hitting the spine like this. With my experience I've witnessed Muzzy's, Grizz Tricks, and Grim Reapers fail as blades come out severly bent, or most commonly broken. *** And those results are from only shooting the BH 1x, this specific head and blades have now harvested 5 deer w/out destruction***
8. imp2:


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Viticim # 7 of the 2011 Season!!!*

I Raged this Thunder Chicken which resulted in an obvious dirt nap. I was extremely fortunate to land this really nice Gobbler, he has a 10 inch beard and 1 3/8 inch spurs. Shot was 25 yrds head on. He intially took the hit like a true warrior, and it seemed as though it was unphased, but within seconds I could tell I must of hit him with a poison as he slowly fell into a forever sleep only making it 15 yards. Sorry for not getting an exit hole, as I was just exstatic in the fact I busted my 1st Gobbler ever! I 've yet to even hit one with a shotgun! imp2:


----------



## mn5503

The last deer I killed with a Rage 2 blade on 11-10-11. The shot was low and farther back than I would have liked but it wasn't as bad as I had first thought.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Mn5503,
That's a hell of a buck! Very nice!


----------



## slugger0250

heres a doe i took opening day quartering away 40 yards went all the way up and got a lung ran 50 yards


----------



## hoytman63

rage 3 blade
entrance / exit


----------



## CEO of CCK

Well, 2011 Season was a great one. I busted my 1st bearded turkey with a bow. Shot a nice 8pt, and harvested 8 does. Hope everyone had a great season as well. Looking forwards to next season. I scheduled a hog hunt in March down in Texas. It will be my first time hog hunting, and of course you know I'm going to do it right! With a stick and string baby! Pics to come! imp2:


----------



## TimmyZ7

Crankn where are your photos? I know you got some good ones.


----------



## 0nepin

slugger0250 said:


> heres a doe i took opening day quartering away 40 yards went all the way up and got a lung ran 50 yards


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I shot a buck a few years ago with a rage quarting away and wound was half that size witch is still huge.


----------



## lxsolocam

Nothing but good luck outta my Rage heads. 74# Xforce Dream Season UF @ 29" with an Easton Flatline DOA 340 tipped with 100 grains of deer slaying mayhem.... no deer on earth can take that punishment if I do my part on the shot. No failures yet. Never had one open in flight. Never lost a deer knock on wood. They work, END OF STORY.

I included a pic of a blood trail from a double lung pass thru. Early cold November frosty morning. That's how most blood trails have been for me with shots from a stand and an exit hole bottom of the cage.


----------



## crankn101

TimmyZ7 said:


> Crankn where are your photos? I know you got some good ones.


 I put some on here a long time ago, but ill add a couple more.


----------



## TimmyZ7

This fall guys I will have some Chisel tip pics to post!


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> This fall guys I will have some Chisel tip pics to post!


I just seen those for the 1st time about 4 months ago, they look mean without a doubt. Unfortunately, I will not be able to post pics during any of the early - mid season because my education will put a hault on time in the woods. However, I do plan on getting in on the action later Dec. - early Jan. I'm ready to live through everyone's adventure though, good luck this 2012 season, and may your arrows fly true! imp2:

P.S - Oh, and that your Rage BLOWS UP the cage!


----------



## Gcs13

Here is my 2012 kills with a three blade rage.


----------



## TimmyZ7

CEO of CCK said:


> I just seen those for the 1st time about 4 months ago, they look mean without a doubt. Unfortunately, I will not be able to post pics during any of the early - mid season because my education will put a hault on time in the woods. However, I do plan on getting in on the action later Dec. - early Jan. I'm ready to live through everyone's adventure though, good luck this 2012 season, and may your arrows fly true! imp2:
> 
> P.S - Oh, and that your Rage BLOWS UP the cage!


Thanks brother, I will be in the woods next week with a bow cam. I love this thread and can't wait to contribute.


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> Thanks brother, I will be in the woods next week with a bow cam. I love this thread and can't wait to contribute.


Looking forward to the footage. Check out the 2012 new product showcase for Rage, I don't think any hunter can make anymore complaints givin all the improvements they have made ( I killed just fine w/out "improvements", and personally don't think they needed " improvements " ), to include a custom QUIVER!

Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgQvMqHZ-uA&feature=fvst


----------



## KingOfTheJungle

Didn't get a pic of the wound.. But took this guy at 20yds quartering away. Liver shot, broke through 3 ribs, shredded the liver, and almost came out the front of him. Rage 2 blade is the way!


----------



## lOnEwOlF110




----------



## UTGrad

This really is an amazing thread


----------



## sethro02

i didnt even know this thread was on here?! awesome


----------



## UTGrad

I killed two deer with Rage in 09 and switched to Reapers. I am going to let a Rage fly again for fun. Rage redesigned the blades a couple years ago to "lock" to the o-ring better. I switched cause I did have a Rage predeploy when I pulled it from my quiver. I had deer all around me and was fiddling with the broadhead while trying to be still. The newer blades don't deploy as easily.


----------



## jamesodham




----------



## Viper69

Keep em coming!


----------



## kahneyjd

here is one from Sat in PA.


----------



## MOvenatic

Didn't get a picture of the wound per say, but this is mine so far this year.

Quartering away, in the rib cage and out the neck.


----------



## UTGrad

Here are two deer from 09 from Photobucket I killed with the Rage!! I used them until one morning I had to quickly nock another arrow in my stand and the blades deployed. I currebtly have some post 2010 heads that hug the o ring better and are not as easy to deploy. I have them in my quiver now.


Entrance:










This was my first bow deer...it was a Parker Blackhawk (awesome bow) and Rage












This was my second bow kill ever and it was October 09 and it was with Rage...fat doe that went maybe 40 yards after being shot. Large entry and exit as well.


----------



## J-Daddy

CEO of CCK said:


> This is what I've been using to sharpen the blades on my Rage's. Hope this helps...


I know this is an old post....But for the guys who might be looking for a sharpener similar to this Swhacker makes one very similar.


----------



## TimmyZ7

J-Daddy said:


> I know this is an old post....But for the guys who might be looking for a sharpener similar to this Swhacker makes one very similar.


The Lansky at 25* with a green stone, followed by a blue stone and finished with a leather strop gets my Rage blades shaving hair.


----------



## TimmyZ7

*I have been waiting for quite some time to post up on here*

Rage Chisel Tips w/ extreme blades 100gr. 2.3" cut
Here was my test video I made to test equal deployment of the blades I filed the o'ring grooves into
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO4StnLmEgc

Here is my thread with arrow specs and hunt info
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1845505&highlight=Rage+Chisel+Tip+Extreme


----------



## lovetohunt93

Good shootin Timmy!


----------



## TimmyZ7

lovetohunt93 said:


> Good shootin Timmy!


Thanks bud.

Can we get this thread made into a sticky in the broadhead subforum???


----------



## SCJW

Got him with a rage 2 blade Monday evening.


----------



## Buckdt

I've posted this several times on other post, but here is a picture of a doe that I shot with a two blade Sniper before they changed the name to Rage


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice shot and nice hole!!!


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Here a doe I took on 9-9-12
2 blade Rage
10 yard shot
30 yard recovery
Pic is the exit went in thru the boiler room exit out the bottom
Ray Charles could have tracked this deer

View attachment 1476030



PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Yooper 1

Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.


----------



## tschammel

Yooper 1 said:


> Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.
> View attachment 1476037
> View attachment 1476038


So your saying the rage blades hit the right spot but did not cut properly when it went through the deer????? I don't get it. Say you had a fixed blade on in this case what would it have done diffrently? Cut better when it went through the deer. Your shot was poor and really high, place the blame on you not the broadhead. If you would have hit vitals the deer would have been dead no matter what head you were using. You didn't hit vitals so the deer is still alive. What ever makes you feel better man, look at the pics again you hit above the spine.....got news for you there are no vitals up there.


----------



## sethro02

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rage Chisel Tips w/ extreme blades 100gr. 2.3" cut
> Here was my test video I made to test equal deployment of the blades I filed the o'ring grooves into
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO4StnLmEgc
> 
> Here is my thread with arrow specs and hunt info
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1845505&highlight=Rage+Chisel+Tip+Extreme
> 
> View attachment 1475919
> 
> View attachment 1475920
> View attachment 1475921
> View attachment 1475923
> View attachment 1475922
> View attachment 1475924


you gonna drink that heart blood from that cup?! glad im not the only one who drinks blood, thats [email protected]$$! j/k


----------



## CEO of CCK

Timmyz7, nice informational link. I would do anything to get to the woods right now, but I won't be making it until late season. I'm going to say that as I reminesce on the many harvest I made with the Rages, I can say the best part is watching damn near all my critters bite the dust in site. The swath that is made in the vitals just slams deer, anything in the cage, gets DEMOLISHED by the Rage! :rock-on:


----------



## Rothhar1

Yooper 1 said:


> Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.
> View attachment 1476037
> View attachment 1476038


Well you totaly blew it .That shot never did hit the thorasic cavity .In other words you shot way way too high.. And you did not hit a lung at all .Blame the shooter not the head in this pic.


----------



## TimmyZ7

ttt for season openers scoring with Rage today!


----------



## mathewsrzn1992

Rage original 3 blade. Most amazing blood trail I have ever had.













ENTRY.






EXIT.


----------



## 0nepin

Yooper 1 said:


> Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.
> View attachment 1476037
> View attachment 1476038


Wow what a bad shot!!! Don't Blame the head No other Would killed that deer with that shot placement ,well except The rage diggger.JK


----------



## rmckee84

He spun just as I released and i caught him in the neck, he made it 40 yards before he piled up.


----------



## TimmyZ7

rmckee84 said:


> He spun just as I released and i caught him in the neck, he made it 40 yards before he piled up.


Nice buck! What a neck on him...did you measure it?


----------



## rmckee84

TimmyZ7 said:


> Nice buck! What a neck on him...did you measure it?


No but taxi got the biggest form he could so it would look right. Not the biggest deer in the woods but body was giant. Should have seen him bristled up, stiff legged, comin in to me rattling.


----------



## Tradchef

how do i post up pics? I have 2 rage 40/ke kills from the last week.

Scott


----------



## rmckee84

Go to advanced post, scroll to manage attachments then should be able to go from there, that's how I do it atleast.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Here is a doe I took last year with a Rage 2 blade. Just got the pic off my phone.


----------



## camothehunter

My doe at 7 yards with 2 blade


----------



## rutnstrut

Yooper 1 said:


> Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.
> View attachment 1476037
> View attachment 1476038


So you put a crappy shot on a deer and it's the heads fault? You just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Steve Walters

Here's one that took a Rage 2 blade. Not the ideal shot placement, but did the job.... :wink:


----------



## crankn101

Holy!^^


----------



## Sukpad89

Steve Walters said:


> Here's one that took a Rage 2 blade. Not the ideal shot placement, but did the job.... :wink:


Is that a bolt or arrow?


----------



## TimmyZ7

Steve Walters said:


> Here's one that took a Rage 2 blade. Not the ideal shot placement, but did the job.... :wink:


Sinus problem,lol! That is a cool pic.


----------



## Steve Walters

Sukpad89 said:


> Is that a bolt or arrow?


22" bolt shot at 6-8 yards. Had to pull the bolt out some to even see it. Talk about a BLOODY mess everywhere..


----------



## lOnEwOlF110




----------



## SecurityGuy

Shot this buck a few years ago with Rage 2 blade at about 30 yards. He made it all of 50 yards.


----------



## jeepinxj

Here is the heart of a doe shot last year. Rage 3 blade!!!! Fell within 20 yards and blood was everywhere. Also got a piece of the lung as you can see


----------



## TimmyZ7

SecurityGuy said:


> Shot this buck a few years ago with Rage 2 blade at about 30 yards. He made it all of 50 yards.


Great pics bud!!!


----------



## SecurityGuy

TimmyZ7 said:


> Great pics bud!!!


Thanks. I guess I should go ahead and tell the whole story. I was VERY skeptical of using Rage when they first came out but decided to try it on this particular hunt in Illinois.

This buck came in, I grunted...he stopped and I made the shot and it looked good. He ran off and I hear crashing shortly after. I got down to go examine the area the buck was standing when I shot him.... only 1 drop of blood in the immediate area.. I was really upset because I expected more. Went through the typical doubts that we all have had. 

I marked it and backed out and called my buddy who was on another property. When he got there, I told him what had happened and also told him I was really worried because there was no blood. 

We went back to the scene of the crime and I found the spot I had marked (the 1 spot of blood). I walked about 10 yards and no blood. Then, at about 12 years the flood gates opened... I mean it was unbelievable. It wasn't a blood trail, it was a blood interstate. It was obvious that I had gotten a pass thru because there was blood spraying out on both sides of the trail. I have shot a few deer in my life, but have never seen anything like this. Found the deer within about 50 yards and the pictures speak for themselves. 

I'm really think about using the 2.3's in Illinois this year..


----------



## rj2

here is my doe, hour into my first bowhunt with a bunch of borrowed gear  rage 3 blade passthrough,, lots and lots of blood, she maybe went 50-60 yds or so


----------



## SecurityGuy

Can't argue with those results


----------



## jeepinxj

SecurityGuy said:


> Can't argue with those results


Haha many people want to argue everything!!! It's sad when people with un tuned bows blame the broad heads. These things do some serious damage if shot properly...... Nicely done security guy


----------



## TimmyZ7

SecurityGuy said:


> Can't argue with those results


I had the same thing happen to me my first run with Rage. The blood was missing for about 12 yards and then I had a red carpet all the way to the deer. It was unreal! Btw, let me know how that evercalm works for you I am really interested in that stuff and I seen you had a thread asking about it. In the mean time, I would love to see more carnage.


----------



## Viper69

Good pic's


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

CEO of CCK said:


> I Raged this Thunder Chicken which resulted in an obvious dirt nap. I was extremely fortunate to land this really nice Gobbler, he has a 10 inch beard and 1 3/8 inch spurs. Shot was 25 yrds head on. He intially took the hit like a true warrior, and it seemed as though it was unphased, but within seconds I could tell I must of hit him with a poison as he slowly fell into a forever sleep only making it 15 yards. Sorry for not getting an exit hole, as I was just exstatic in the fact I busted my 1st Gobbler ever! I 've yet to even hit one with a shotgun! imp2:


Nice!! I wouldnt mind takin a gobbler with a bow as well.


----------



## bucknut1

great pics


----------



## Tarheeler

heres a couple from last yr


----------



## 0nepin

here one from a rage /ulmer edge hybird.one of sethro02 creations.


----------



## CEO of CCK

MeatSeakerX2 said:


> Nice!! I wouldnt mind takin a gobbler with a bow as well.


Thanks, I seriously felt like I had harvested a 150' deer that afternoon! They are beautiful birds.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Knock On Wood!*

Notice as the negative posts have diminished over time throughout the thread......interesting. :zip:


----------



## Gcs13

Here is a few of my 2012 kills with a rage 3 blade.


----------



## TimmyZ7

CEO of CCK said:


> Notice as the negative posts have diminished over time throughout the thread......interesting. :zip:


Hey bud, we are going to keep filling this thread up for you! Rage kills have been reported more so then others this season so far. It's hard to argue with success. I have even seen some of the hardcore haters on board this season. Onepin, Sethro02 and myself have been tweeking these Rage heads out so there will definitely be more carnage to come.


----------



## crankn101

My buddy killed this one on Saturday with a chisel tip and hard quartering to shot at 9 yards.


----------



## TimmyZ7

crankn101 said:


> My buddy killed this one on Saturday with a chisel tip and hard quartering to shot at 9 yards.


Nice!


----------



## meatmissile

TimmyZ7 said:


> Hey bud, we are going to keep filling this thread up for you! Rage kills have been reported more so then others this season so far. It's hard to argue with success. I have even seen some of the hardcore haters on board this season. Onepin, Sethro02 and myself have been tweeking these Rage heads out so there will definitely be more carnage to come.


Im def a hard core fixed blade shooter but this thread has some killer blood pics, Im thinkin about tryin them my self.!!! I really like the chisel tip consept alot more then the bladed tip!!


----------



## TimmyZ7

meatmissile said:


> Im def a hard core fixed blade shooter but this thread has some killer blood pics, Im thinkin about tryin them my self.!!! I really like the chisel tip consept alot more then the bladed tip!!


That's what sold me. I have always preferred a trocar/chisel tip and the new blades have better retention for those concerned with that. They leave some killer blood trails.


----------



## MOSSYOAK83

two blade rage


----------



## TimmyZ7

The RageDigger created by OnePin and shot by me! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1858256

Shoulder Entry and Shoulder Exit shots! The arrow was stuck in the ground after the shot!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Timmy, that BH you have here is absolutely over the top! Talk about Maximum Devastation! Wow, impressive.


----------



## TimmyZ7

CEO of CCK said:


> Timmy, that BH you have here is absolutely over the top! Talk about Maximum Devastation! Wow, impressive.


Thanks brother, the Rage platform offers tons of potential. My buddy OnePin, that's his A/T name, is responsible for this mid-evil creation, lol. It devastates. I love this thread man and am glad to finally be a part of it.


----------



## Viper69

Yeah thats one heck of a hole!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Here is a original Rage 2 blade.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

My wife used the 40ke and had good results. I just bought a pack of the new chisel tips but am leaning towards the ulmer head now. I just cant make my mind up. There in the classifieds if anyone's interested.


----------



## kspseshooter

View attachment 1485043
Here is my 2010 buck. He didnt make it 50 yds


----------



## TheKingofKings

I just took those Rage chisel.


----------



## nomansland

Yooper 1 said:


> Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.
> View attachment 1476037
> View attachment 1476038


"Hey everyone look I have proof I hit above the spine and the deer lived so I'm going to blame my broadhead!". Anyone else sic of these idiots who CLEARLY make a bad shot but still blame the broadhead?


----------



## pse8point

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















pass through 2" exit hole deer went 50 yards


----------



## tapate50

Doe at 32. Recovered in 20 yards.










Shot at 5 yards straight down. Went 10 yards.


----------



## KYchessie

Original 2 blade


----------



## rdy2hnt

Crappy cell phone pic of my opening day doe that I shot on Monday. Hit her high and broke her back. I was shooting the new Xtremes. I ended up sending another one through her chest to speed things up. Both shots resulted in HUGE holes. The only thing I was a little disappointed in was that both broadheads were mangled pretty badly. I have always treated broadheads as single use items, but for the guys that like to shoot them again this would have been a problem.


----------



## Viper69

Good stuff....


----------



## TimmyZ7

ttt


----------



## lovetohunt93

This guy jumped the string and I hit him in the spine. Very impressed with the Rage Chisel Tips!


----------



## Kpap21

4" entry hole. Rage 2 blade chisel.


----------



## skeet16

Oct 5 2012 bow kill 12 yd shot 75 yard recovery. Chisel tip broke off:sad:
Entrance








Exit


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice. Any pics of the broadhead?


----------



## cokays

*Rage Extreme plows through a six pointers heart*

Hit this six right in the left front leg area tonight. Took out the top portion of the heart and exited right behind the other shoulder. I was worried with all the negativity toward the Rage broadheads but not anymore. This fella went about 30 feet and just fell over. There was a circle of blood 6 feet in diameter at the point of impact.
Just so you know this is my biggest buck ever. I've always been a brown its down type of hunter. This year I decided to wait and this is what happened. Now ready to take the next step and only take something bigger. I passed on 13 doe today before this guy came through.


----------



## GruntMan3

Yooper 1 said:


> Here are the before and after shots of a nice 9 pointer where Rage did NOT do the trick. It was a complete pass through shot. Needless to say, no more Rage for me.
> View attachment 1476037
> View attachment 1476038



You should probably get a new bow and a whole new set up since they didn't do the trick either! Hehe!


----------



## John-in-VA

I shot a deer with a rage Titanium for the first time Friday morning ,All I can say is I'm impressed with them .The shot was at 35 yrd's broadside ,he only went about 50 yrd's and I watched him go down .It was all over in a matter of seconds,he was dead when he hit the ground .


----------



## Metameateater

First pic is a gut shot with the extreme it bled better than heart shot deer with other heads I've used and second is a standard 2 blade, killed about two minutes apart


----------



## rutnstrut

Not seeing hardly any does but a ton of 1.5 yr old bucks this year, so I decided to shoot a young buck for meat. The Rage 2 blade chisel demolished this buck. 33 yard quartering too shot, entered in front of shoulder. EXIT was offside armpit, bloodtrail was awesome not that it was needed as he only went 17 yards from the hit. Interestingly I was using my lightest set up. Ross CR334 at 62lbs, Goldtip XT with a FOB and short wrap. Total arrow weight 372 grains, very light arrow for me. My next lightest arrow set up is 490 grains. The Rage Chisel tips will be in my quiver for a long time, very impressed with this head.


----------



## pass-thru prod.

Rage saved the day on this hunt 

http://www.huntvids.com/video/4212/pauls-ct-doe


----------



## YellowYelper911




----------



## Led Zeppelin

Rage chisel tip on my first bow buck. Rage in the cage baby!


----------



## JMax510

3 blade rage. That is entrance hole. He made it 40 yards. Blood trail looked like you poured it out of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Everyone's harvests this year have been really awesome. Fortunately, I have recently found out that my hunting season is going to be during Thanksgiving break rather than Christmas, so I'm super stoked that I will have the opportunity to hopefully post pics of my harvest. Rage 3 blade all the way! imp2:


----------



## KylePA

Pa 8 point 6 yard shot with the 100 grain chisel tip









Montana antelope 33 yard shot with the 100 grain chisel tip.









Pa doe with 100 grain regular blades









All shots were pass throughs with great blood trails.


----------



## onlyaspike

Stepdad killed this beauty Sat morning at 9:30am...125gr Rage 2 blade...It took me a couple years but I finally talked him into trying a Rage....He'll never shoot his old broadheads again...I guarantee it....lol


----------



## crankn101

Finally got out for a couple days. 

Entrance...









Exit...


----------



## acarroll10

2 blade 100 gr chisel tip


----------



## Jfriesner

2 blade Rage right into the heart. Not a pass through and didn't have much of a blood trail. But that didn't matter because he only made it 50yds.


----------



## brodiemeadows

2 blade chisel tip, entry hole


----------



## KYchessie




----------



## bow_only_n_ky

I'll add a pic. First of many chisel tip victims!


----------



## onlyaspike

Shot him on Thursday while WALKING INTO THE STAND at about 1:30pm.....60yrd shot quartering away...100gr Rage 2"cut - 2 blade....It didnt penetrate all the way through the heart but had about a 2 1/2" slash in it. The Blood Trail was simply AMAZING !!! It was like nothing Ive ever seen before....He went a total of about 100yrds. Read the whole story here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1888032


----------



## bowtechlx

*rage extreme*

Hit her alittle far back but the rage extreme did the job.


----------



## crankn101

*before & after*


----------



## Luke M

This was amazing, but even though it was a pass through the arrow stayed inside sticking out on both sides! I wish I had a photo of the rib cage it cut clean through a rib without breaking the rib or arrow!








The other deer I got this year same thing pass throught but arrow stayed inside, broke 3 ribs on the exit side!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Great harvests! 

Ok, so I can barely contain myself, but the time has finally come. I'm going to be departing to Southern Illinois ( Thanksgiving break ) to hunt our farm, and embrace in a 2 day kayak/camp/bowhunting adventure in the Shawnee National forest ( Public Land Hunt, DIY ). I'm super jacked because it will be my first time out this 12' season, and my last. I'm only going to have approx. 6-7 hunts this season, and I hope to make the best out of them! I'm purchasing 4 tags, and hope to sleigh 4 deer! I just purchased the Bowfinger 2.0, and I hope to share with everyone the footage, and of course the destruction when you put the Rage in the Cage!!! imp2: STAY TUNED!


----------



## pinski79

good luck


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Looks like the rages are Layin un down


----------



## Goathollerbucks

2010


----------



## lungbuster123

He made it 80 yards....


----------



## bowhunter9

Rage 2 blade chisel tip


----------



## TimmyZ7

Lungbuster I always look forward to your pics, which model was that?


----------



## lungbuster123

TimmyZ7 said:


> Lungbuster I always look forward to your pics, which model was that?




Thanks buddy! Just a good ole' standard 100 grain 2 blade....quiver is full of them. I like the Chisel tips but figured I would stick with the original this season. With any luck i'll have more pics up soon....been close to deer and pigs all week just can't seal the deal!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*My 2012 Season!*

Well, here is the report for my 2K12 archery season, although it was only 5 hunts total ( 2 on our private farm, 3 on Shawnee National Forest Public Land ) I was gifted only 1 shot opportunity. Taking advantage of that opportunity I made a 32 yr shot on this 8 pt on our private land. I was so jacked about harvesting this deer I about fell out of the tree after the shot. He came patrolling in my location and I hit the grunt to make him stop. The shot was lower than intended because I was hunting from my Grandfather's ladder stand which he only cut the branches around it to shoot from a sitting position. I had to crouch and make the shot, which was tedious because I also lacked solid practice with my new contraption that was on my Bowtech 82nd Airborne. I just purchased the Bowfinger 2.0 for self filming, and I was able to get some amateur video of the action. I will post that on youtube and post the link soon. Public land was tough, and I only seen two deer total, it's so hard to part from the season so soon this year, but hard work will lead to hard play in the near future...enjoy! imp2:


----------



## Buckhavoc

*Rage Kill!*

Hit this buck at 40yds with a Rage 2-blade 100grain. Hit him a little far back, so I got out to look at the arrow to see what kinda shot I actually made on him. Pick up the arrow after about 15min, looked up and saw som e good blood some I sneaked over to it and looked up and there he laid 30 yds from impact... Thank You Rage!!!


----------



## crankn101

Nice kills fellas! :darkbeer:

CEO is always layin them down.


----------



## BlueH2O

Great job CEO of CCK, nice buck and even better memories...now get back to the books :teeth:


----------



## valastroa

40 yard shot. Deer ran 70 yards and was down. Tore up the vitals!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## valastroa

And another

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice kills! I am going to start having to wear gloves when I post on this thread. I think it's the bloodiest on A/T, lol.


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> Nice kills! I am going to start having to wear gloves when I post on this thread. I think it's the bloodiest on A/T, lol.


Haha, so true! :rock:


----------



## CEO of CCK

onlyaspike said:


> Shot him on Thursday while WALKING INTO THE STAND at about 1:30pm.....60yrd shot quartering away...100gr Rage 2"cut - 2 blade....It didnt penetrate all the way through the heart but had about a 2 1/2" slash in it. The Blood Trail was simply AMAZING !!! It was like nothing Ive ever seen before....He went a total of about 100yrds. Read the whole story here:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1888032


That must have been a tremendous experience, and what a long shot! Nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## CEO of CCK

valastroa said:


> And another
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


That is a very unique rack. Nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## valastroa

CEO of CCK said:


> That is a very unique rack. Nice! :thumbs_up


Here are some pics that show it a little better. He had 22" mains and was aged at 6.5 years. Good mass throughout but his rack had started to go downhill from last year in terms of tine length. I am having him mounted either way because of how tall it is. Only had 1" of deduction and only scored 112". But he is just a special deer to me because of his age. My oldest buck yet. 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dt5150

my first rage kill. actually, my first expandable kill period. 3 blade rage chisel tip, 48 yard shot, took out liver, lungs, and lodged in the offside shoulder. he made it about 60 yards or so and piled up. very impressed with these heads!










entry hole..


----------



## valastroa

Lets try this again...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedogmother

For those of you that have shot both a 2 blade and 3 balde rage, which do you prefer? Why?


----------



## meatmissile

Here ya go rage chisel tip did major damage by completely exploding the upper shoulder bone and got 14in of penetration with the FMJ pushing it.. i was impressed. Blood was every where and an easy track job.The blades were beat up pretty good but the tip and ferrul were perfect. I can live with that. From a fix blade advovate,this head impressed me ALOT!! thanks for the link TimmyZ..

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 180 p&y

My first mule deer, 156 4/8" western kansas buck.


----------



## WisconsinTed

my brothers buck this year, shot with rage 2 blade. he is shooting an older browning bow from the 90s at 55 pounds. I was a little skeptical but it got the job done, and put a nasty gash in its heart. the arrow didn't get a full pass throw but almost got through opposite shoulder.


----------



## CEO of CCK

meatmissile said:


> Here ya go rage chisel tip did major damage by completely exploding the upper shoulder bone and got 14in of penetration with the FMJ pushing it.. i was impressed. Blood was every where and an easy track job.The blades were beat up pretty good but the tip and ferrul were perfect. I can live with that. From a fix blade advovate,this head impressed me ALOT!! thanks for the link TimmyZ..
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


Freakin awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## CEO of CCK

WisconsinTed said:


> View attachment 1531906
> View attachment 1531909
> 
> 
> my brothers buck this year, shot with rage 2 blade. he is shooting an older browning bow from the 90s at 55 pounds. I was a little skeptical but it got the job done, and put a nasty gash in its heart. the arrow didn't get a full pass throw but almost got through opposite shoulder.


Devastation :thumbs_up


----------



## CEO of CCK

thedogmother said:


> For those of you that have shot both a 2 blade and 3 balde rage, which do you prefer? Why?


I'm not sure if this question is about diameter, but I have shot both 2 blade ( Titanium 40 KE blades 1.5' ) and 3 blade ( originals 1.5' ). I prefer the 3 blade because total it has the most cutting surface, but still has better penetration than say a 2' Rage. (keeping your bow specs constant) The blades are swept back more, this is why they do well at penetration. I have not shot a 2 inch style Rage head, but many do.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Check It!*

Check out the damage a 3 Blade Chisel Tip did on this deer. Broke it's freakin leg bone. This picture was posted on the Ragebroadheads facebook page. Devastating. :darkbeer:


----------



## A CASE DEEP

Now that is crazy^^.


----------



## Kris_H_97

136 lbs doe. 30 yards w/ 100g. 2 blade 2" Rage.


----------



## Ack

Doe #1 taken with 2 blade chisel tip last Monday.......



















.....and Doe # 2 taken last night with an old school 2 blade........


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

CEO of CCK said:


> Check out the damage a 3 Blade Chisel Tip did on this deer. Broke it's freakin leg bone. This picture was posted on the Ragebroadheads facebook page. Devastating. :darkbeer:


CCK this was actually the photo i submitted to Rage from the buck i shot while i was home on leave actually, haha..small world huh? they actually made this the "Shot of the Day." this was the entrance wound, he was broadside just baaaaarely quarterin to me. shot at 15yds, complete pass through, went about 40yds total.


----------



## bigchop

Two blade chisel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mabowhunter1974

Here is my 2012 bow kill. This was the 1st deer I have shot with a rage. I had been using slick tricks but sick of no blood. I have lost 2 deer using them out of the last 20 or so shot, but never really get great blood trails. Well, I went to rage and that changed. Shot this guy at 26 yds in the pocket, he went 70 yds, but the blood was great! Entrance was a good 2 plus inch hole, exit out the shoulder pit opposit side was a goo 4"! Love them so far!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/400exboy/spike2.jpg


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

love these heads!! just another shot of the hole..finally got all my pics from home uploaded


----------



## CEO of CCK

General - It is a small world afterall. That's wild. I had similar destruction one year on a spike buck as well, and busted his thigh bone. Actually, I think there's a pic of it somewhere between pages 3-8 I think. Nice kill.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

nice dude! gotta love these heads!


----------



## Waylon B

couple rage kills!


----------



## NYS Archer

LOL, you don't have to be an Indian chief to track that deer.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

My first Rage chisel tip victim.


----------



## Kris_H_97

Waylon B said:


> View attachment 1544397
> View attachment 1544398
> couple rage kills!


Bet that squirrel left a killer blood trail! LOL!


----------



## TimmyZ7

*Chisel Tip Xtreme 2.3" strikes again*

Entry







Exit







Alternate Entry View


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> Entry
> View attachment 1547749
> 
> Exit
> View attachment 1547748
> 
> Alternate Entry View
> View attachment 1547747


Bro, that is just an insane freaking entry wound! I mean.............wow! imp2:


----------



## smitty72

Awesome pictures


----------



## nate3420

here is the buck i shot with a severe quartering too shot. i got a lung and the arrow almost passed through the hind leg getting the femoral artery. all that was left in the deer was fletchings. Here is the link to the video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U6kQfDnhGI


----------



## JFoutdoors

original 3 blade


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Don't think I put any of my Rage Extreme kills on here from this year yet

here goes

Urban buck , 129 3/8" gross








entrance








exit









video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCohuN4basc&list=UUX8qOCUInXC-9n2OGhsPODg&index=2


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Regular season doe








entrance








exit








vital damage









video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc9hMskU0xs&list=UUX8qOCUInXC-9n2OGhsPODg


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Urban zone doe








entrance








exit








vital damage










video link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNudWxuRGQ&list=UUX8qOCUInXC-9n2OGhsPODg



.


----------



## ridgehunter70

here is the buck i shot this year with the rage 2 blade. he has 14 scoreable points and shot the buck through the spine and out the top of the shoulder and droped him in his tracks. the arrow and head was fine except the head had 1 bent blade but i always either resharpen or replace the blades after a kill. couldnt be happier with the performance of the 2 blades. might either try the extremes or the chisel tips for next year. the last picture is of one doe that i shot with the rage 2 blade also.


----------



## Shmee

Rage three blade, he only ran 50 yds before he fell.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Uncle Bucky, do you kill deer for a living? You put a lot of venison on the ground, lol. Good job man.


----------



## 0nepin

2013 rage hypodermic kill


----------



## CEO of CCK

Nice Kills!
Onepin: Very unique head, I heard about the new design they are coming out with this year. So awesome. I can't say that I'm going to switch from the original 3 blade though. If it ain't broke I don't need to fix it! Haha imp2:


----------



## lOnEwOlF110

0nepin said:


> 2013 rage hypodermic kill


not the hypodermic


----------



## whack n stack

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> not the hypodermic


Correct...I believe that's the Raging Ulmer if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 0nepin

whack n' stack said:


> Correct...I believe that's the Raging Ulmer if I'm not mistaken.


Haha yea it's the raging ulmer!!!!!


----------



## TimmyZ7




----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Haha yea it's the raging ulmer!!!!!


haha, we will call it the sethrohypo


----------



## sethro02

did you even have to gut her?


----------



## General RE LEE

This could be one of the greatest threads ever


----------



## 0nepin

Timmz7 you have done all of high ke / franken head guys proud.


----------



## General RE LEE

TimmyZ7 said:


> View attachment 1569732
> View attachment 1569735
> View attachment 1569736
> View attachment 1569737
> View attachment 1569738


That's carnage


----------



## TimmyZ7

Thanks guys. This thread is one that separates Rage facts from Rage fiction. Thanks CEO for giving me the nudge with this thread to try Rage. I was skeptical but I had to see for myself and now I'm showing others!


----------



## Hokiehunter06

Here are a few more, all big holes and pass throughs except for one shot from a Rage Xtreme that blew through the near side shoulder and broke the far shoulder. The shot on the button buck looks bad, but it was severely quartering and exited right behind the offside shoulder. Firenocks did great as well!


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> Thanks guys. This thread is one that separates Rage facts from Rage fiction. Thanks CEO for giving me the nudge with this thread to try Rage. I was skeptical but I had to see for myself and now I'm showing others!


TimmyZ7, it's interesting how this thread has grown over the past 4.5 seasons now. I just can't believe all the carnage an ATer can witness on just one broadhead. The recent video that you have posted is absolutely "Extreme", and I just can't believe how devastating that head your shooting is. I'm not being sarcastic when I say that it looks like you hit that thing with a hatchet! The native man that once roamed this earth with stick and string would have sold many skins to have put his hands on such a killer head.


----------



## General RE LEE

Where's the video Timmy?


----------



## TimmyZ7

General RE LEE said:


> Where's the video Timmy?


Press play on the 1st pic with the play button on it, lol.


----------



## General RE LEE

TimmyZ7 said:


> Press play on the 1st pic with the play button on it, lol.


Ooops...duh. My eyes were too preoccupied with carnage


----------



## 1Lee

I never thought I would be saying this but all these pics are unreal. I guess I will be posting pictures on this thread next season.


----------



## 0nepin

1Lee said:


> I never thought I would be saying this but all these pics are unreal. I guess I will be posting pictures on this thread next season.


Haha you just can't help but recognize the carnage.


----------



## mn5503

I like adding pics to this thread


----------



## 1Lee

You correct, and I have also been watching some friends I hunt with having the same results. I have always been scared to shoot them because I don't want to change my set up. Hoyt maxxis 66# 360 arrow weight 284 FPS. BUT, I have two friends with about same set up and have had great results past few years. I will be making the change and see how it goes.


----------



## 0nepin

1Lee said:


> You correct, and I have also been watching some friends I hunt with having the same results. I have always been scared to shoot them because I don't want to change my set up. Hoyt maxxis 66# 360 arrow weight 284 FPS. BUT, I have two friends with about same set up and have had great results past few years. I will be making the change and see how it goes.


My brother shoot a similar ke setup and has had nothing but great results with rage .


----------



## 1Lee

0nepin said:


> My brother shoot a similar ke setup and has had nothing but great results with rage .


Well I am in next season, my shoulder want let pull anymore poundage it's hell after you turn 40. I guess if I have too I can go heavier guess I will see after I shoot them a lil


----------



## TimmyZ7

1Lee, before my limbs arrived I had to shoot my bow at 70lbs with a 28.5" DW. I went nuts building the perfect arrow for lighter draw weight and bigger diameter heads. The Gold Tip Velocity arrows were the perfect candidates. They are light but have a screw on insert weight system and stiffer spine to build up on. I was making over 16% f.o.c. at about 420grs and 84-87k.e. I used the .300 spine and loaded it up with 50gr. insert weights and used light weight flex fletch vanes in the back. I blew the Rage Digger straight through a deer so fast I didn't know I hit her! So I would suggest if your shoulder is holding you back then build the right arrow. It makes a world of a difference, IMO.


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> My brother shoot a similar ke setup and has had nothing but great results with rage .


Sure do , 72 lbs 29 in 346 gr arrow at 290 fps and 65 lbs ke. Every deer I've hit with a rage was a complete passthrough.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Just an update to my last kill post.
Here are the leg bones that the Chisel Xtreme encountered.

The entry shot chiped the solid edge of the bone, sliced the other edge and continued through the body...













Slicing the off side leg bone in half

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














Aftermath; complete pass through broadhead intact


----------



## General RE LEE

TimmyZ7 said:


> Just an update to my last kill post.
> Here are the leg bones that the Chisel Xtreme encountered.
> 
> The entry shot chiped the solid edge of the bone, sliced the other edge and continued through the body...
> View attachment 1570351
> View attachment 1570352
> 
> Slicing the off side leg bone in half
> View attachment 1570353
> View attachment 1570354
> 
> Aftermath; complete pass through broadhead intact
> View attachment 1570355


The carnage is so extreme, I'm offended lol


----------



## ShmUDE

Javelina w/ 3blade


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Three blade









Two blade


----------



## wyetterp

ShmUDE said:


> Javelina w/ 3blade


Cool to see the XT still getting it done. I still love everything about mine. Good shot!


----------



## TimmyZ7

I love this thread! Good job guys. The chisel extreme may be making it's official Rage debut next season but we all know it ate first this past season and this thread is first to reveal the carnage factor. Next season the hypodermic extreme Franken head will debut the carnage here first as well. CEO, will have to add a few more of his own.


----------



## CEO of CCK

I can't wait to hit the woods again this season! Those hypodermic's look real slick! Can't wait to watch'em leak this 2k13 season! 
TimmyZ7, I'm looking forward to seeing your "Extreme" pics! imp2:


----------



## GROUNDHAWG79

Rage 3 blade. Doe shot at mekenna ranch in mississippi . She never moved after impact











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadeyedave2008

All With 2 Blade Chisel tips







First Deer of the Year






2nd Deer of the year, She was almost Directly Below Me






Heres an entrance from a doe that walked by me as i was walking out of the woods in the morning, 15 yard shot. She only ran 20 yards!


----------



## TimmyZ7

Some off season inspiration





Just found this quartering shot that unleashed the Rage through this whitetail's cage! Don't know who shot it but wow!









Quartering shot through the heart


----------



## crazy4bucks

That's one tough deer. Amazing she made it that far with the massive blood loss.


----------



## mr_verbatim

CEO of CCK said:


> I think this guy is a crossbow hunter.


 And madsammer.

I was just going through these old posts and realized I didn't answer the question here. 

I was using and still use an 80# High Country Speed Pro (2009-2010 Version) with a 28.5 inch draw. The arrow (Speed Pro Max 6.2 gr) total weight is 304.2 Grain (just weighed one) with a length of about 28 inches (I'd have to measure again to be exact). I've been using these arrows for about 4 years and still have a few target arrows and 4 hunting arrows left, most of the nicks and damage are from target shooting tight groups like an idiot, but we all love seeing those arrows lying on top of each other right? I believe these are the best arrows available and will never shoot another brand, I have a tube sitting on my bench rack with 12 new ones waiting for their time to shine when I need them.

I have Stone Mountain strings and do my own servings to keep the string weight down. I just use a simple sims coil and no string suppressors (the bow is quiet); I do have a limb saver on each limb. In-line peep sight (no alignment tube). I tie up a D-loop (Absolutely tight to the nock), I think the let-off is around 80%. The nocks and inserts are HCA as well, Spencer and Nathan Land sent an entire bow package to me so I used everything HCA (except the broadheads they sent which are only 55 grain) and it all works together better than I would have imagined and I'm completely hooked/sold on their products. That isn't to say that I wouldn't try another brand at some point, but there will probably always be an HCA bow on my rack. I also use a very simple fork-tip/hinge rest; I tried all the cool gimmicks such as the drop away's, but the arrow speed was too fast for them and they constantly caused issues and frustration due to over tuning before I knew it was the rest causing the issues. My fletchings are tiny, very basic and I put them on with a minimal, but effective helical.

I only have one pin on my site and it's good out to 45 yards. I've never had to make a kill shot past 15 yards (that I can remember), but I shoot the target out to 60; I just aim a hair high past 45.

Yes I know it's a big pull and the arrows are very light, but I've shot that bow 1000's of times and I have never had an issue with it, with that setup. 80-90 Lbs draw isn't a problem for me standing, sitting or nealing and my shoulders are fine because I practise good form and have the muscle memory set-in well. I will drop # when my body demands it.

I had a pro shop owner in the Okanagan call me out a couple of years back; I brought the bow in, gave the limbs a full turn for effect and shot 389 through his chrono and +- 2 several more times. I shoot through a mid level, popular brand chrono as well and get approximately the same results in good natural lighting and diffusers in place.

Bottom line is, this bow from high Country was ahead of it's time "as is" and with some fine tuning on the bench it's a killer in any situation and at any distance I would want to shoot. I see that people are getting well over 400 FPS with the new bows and HCA twigs!

Whether I shoot my pistols, rifle or bow, I'm a speed and distance and KE freak and I manufacture (ammunition/arrows) and smith everything at home to competition specs; it's just how I roll and it works for me. That's why I'm able to push speed and KE with accuracy and precision.

Well, it's off topic for this post, but here ya go! let the insanity begin, again.










V


----------



## m0r1tz

Here is a Hog I shot a while ago . . . Haven't used anything else since


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice footage!


----------



## CEO of CCK

m0r1tz said:


> Here is a Hog I shot a while ago . . . Haven't used anything else since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Holly crap! That is by far the most insane leakage I've ever seen. Like turning the knob on a faucet. Great shot. imp2:


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

September 15th opener here in FL....Hopin to fire up the 3 blade Chisel tips thru some new flesh!!!


----------



## Square_Dancer

TimmyZ7 said:


> Some off season inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this quartering shot that unleashed the Rage through this whitetail's cage! Don't know who shot it but wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartering shot through the heart



Holy crap the blood loss!


----------



## AldoTheApache

The footage of that hog is unreal. I've never seen it look like a super soaker before. Good shot.


----------



## Aggie34

Will be using rage chisel tip 3-blade for my first bowhunt hopefully this yes (possibly next year... my work schedule isn't real cooperative). This might be an unofficial place holder post for my results.


----------



## mountainman7

Blurry pic but from a cell phone while still in the stand. The deer ran 36 yards from where it was shot. The blood on the the ground on the side that the deer is laying on is from the entry wound. Shot with a Rage 2 blade. Never had a deer make it over 60 yards after the shot using these heads, and that is with over 25 kills with the 2 blades in the last few years.


----------



## quercus

Bought my first pack today. Eager to see what the 2 blades will do.


----------



## TimmyZ7

My season opens September 14th. My Evo is flinging my 440 grain Vaps at 323fps. The Chisel Xtremes are going to be hair popping sharp soon and blood will be hitting the ground. If a shoulder blade gets in the way I am taking it out. CEO, is the Bowtech ready or what? I am looking forward to increasing the carnage factor in this thread!


----------



## SC Reezen

Rage in the cage. went less than 50 yards and left a blood trail that Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## pinski79

well done sir


----------



## 0nepin

I will be adding some carnage to this thread around sept 14th myself.I enjoy the red carpet treatment that rage broad heads delivers.this is still one of the best threads ever.


----------



## 0nepin

Congrats on the nice deer bro.


SC Reezen said:


> View attachment 1738425
> Rage in the cage. went less than 50 yards and left a blood trail that Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## Icehog1990




----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

September 14th for me as well.....hopin to get the carnage on film, we shall see!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Icehog1990 said:


> View attachment 1738539
> View attachment 1738540


Icehog1990, congratulations. "Extreme" carnage.


----------



## CEO of CCK

0nepin said:


> Congrats on the nice deer bro.


Onepin, I don't think that shot could have been better. Congrats. imp2:


----------



## TimmyZ7

Lots of Hypodermic kills recently, lets see them!


----------



## Gcs13

Here is my hypodermic kill so far. 5x5 bull, killed it in Colorado on opening morning. It was a DIY public land hunt. The hypo did the job, the bull went down just out of sight. I am very pleased how the hypo performed.










If its worth doing, it's worth doing right!


----------



## iceman14

Ill play. Hypo, somewhere around 30 yds. Hit a touch higher than i wanted but double lung and it looked like i shot him with a ballistic tip on the inside. Made it like 70 yards, he was scootin. Zipped right through.


----------



## Jfriesner

Rage 3 blade at 25yds. Doe made it about 70-80yds and piled up. Been shooting these heads for several years now and killed a pile of deer with them.


----------



## ArcherXXX300

DANG! Post 673 doe video, I've not seen one where you could see that much blood loss until it fell over and you could see air or blood going straight up in the air when she finally collapsed.


----------



## ohiobow

rage 3 blade on this doe i will have to dig through my pics to find some other deer kills with rage


----------



## johncraddock445

fly like darts and are amazing bleeders...


----------



## Allenbd

Have tons of pics but these are the most recent from this year. Rage chisel tips 2 blade!


----------



## Bowbusters

congrats


----------



## CEO of CCK

All very nice recent harvests. Allenbd: Congrats on your Thunder Chicken, and sweet shot. imp2:


----------



## 0nepin

hypodermic kill


----------



## 0nepin

rage titanium with extreme blades( ray charles )


----------



## 0nepin

2012 Timmyz7 built chisel extreme


----------



## 0nepin

raging ulmer extreme built by sethro


----------



## CEO of CCK

OnePin, it's apparent team 18 THE DEATH PANEL has spoke for the 2k13 season already! Freakish holes brother. Congrats on your recent harvests. imp2:


----------



## TimmyZ7

OnePin slays deer in his woods! He's launching them Rage variations literally at 345fps with over 105ke. Them blades hit so hard they probably stretch out a couple eights of an inch more, lol. Time for another freezer, lol.


----------



## Diamond_Victory

Last weeks deer


----------



## whitetail97

Regular 2 blade 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Thunderstruck20

Shot with Rage Chisel Extreme I made last year with Chisel head and Extreme blades. No need to talk about if they work.


----------



## moonshinexxx

My 1st archery kill from yesterday with "regular" Rage 2-blade. Worked well enough for me at 23 yards!


----------



## deadeyedave2008

100 grain, 2 blade rage chisel tips, opening day ohio bow season.


----------



## BKDXT

Couple pics. 3 blade chisel tip 
Doe @25 yards
Lil buck @35









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BKDXT

I dont know why the doe pic didn't load









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deadeyedave2008

100 grain rage chisel tip 2 blade, 44 yards, ran 28 yards. Doe #2


----------



## Joepa61

First bow kill ever. 18 yard shot. She went maybe 4 yards before expiring. Rage Chisel Tip 2-inch cut. Broke her opposite leg on the way out. I took another 40 minutes later with a Rage 2-blade original. He went 30 yards (20 yard shot). This is the picture of the first.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nhns4

Rage Xtreme








She went 40 yards max

Short vid of the shot. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-g0TeOUS8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Elite


----------



## nhns4

Elite


----------



## A CASE DEEP




----------



## CEO of CCK

Joepa61 & Moonshinexxx, 
Big congratulations on your first bow harvests! Very impressive shots! imp2:


----------



## CEO of CCK

So far the 2k13 season has some great harvests, and I'm looking forward to seeing what that rut will bring in for everyone. Congratulations to those who have dispensed "Parking Tickets" early in the season thus far.:shade: I won't be able to make it out in November this year. However, you can believe I'll be "Chasin Tail" in December!


----------



## 0nepin

another public land deer that met the rage digger this morning.hard quartering to shot at 57yrds,seperated the shoulder socket on its way to the pump station.best blood trail i have ever seen from gun or bow,there was blood 5ft up on the trees he ran by.


----------



## smokecity

Nice work onepin!!


Team #39 - PSD


----------



## bowtech2006

hypo


----------



## TimmyZ7

Onepin, separating the shoulder joint with a Rage broadhead truly illustrates the potential this broadhead has when paired with the k.e. it deserves. Total devastation unmatched by anything else in 100/125 grains yet.


----------



## whack n stack

Already posted this in other threads.

Opening weekend doe with a Hypodermic. Nasty blood trail!!


----------



## J Morris




----------



## CEO of CCK

Onepin, one word, "Gaping". Haha holy crap.


----------



## Gyoung96

Rage 2 blade


----------



## lovetohunt93

125 Grain Rage Chisel Tip. Shot her last night at 20 yards, complete pass through. These pics are of the entry hole. Exit was about the size of a dime??? Not sure what happened there but I recovered the deer and thats all that matters! She went 80 yards before going down.


----------



## psipower

Quartering towards me 25 yards.


----------



## psipower

Yesterday evening. First of the season for me.


----------



## Rothhar1

There are many impressive rage holes here .There are also some highly embelished holes here as well.You can BS the BSers but you cant BS the players .


----------



## Joepa61

CEO of CCK said:


> Joepa61 & Moonshinexxx,
> Big congratulations on your first bow harvests! Very impressive shots! imp2:


Thank you. I have killed at 43 deer with a gun. Outside of a couple of my high scoring deer, this kill ranks right there with them. I am thoroughly addicted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Richard932

Here is two from this season both 20 yardish shots. And with new hypodermic's.


----------



## Richard932

This is the first deer I've shot with a Rage.


----------



## labs1999




----------



## 0nepin

I don't know if I'm who you are referring to ? If you are butthurt from me busting the shoulder joint that your issues .the reason the hole are so big is because I'm shooting a Franken head ,the rage digger!!!! Look it up , and from the three deer I have hit in the same spot you get very large entry holes, so shot placement play a big part of it.don't get me wrong where ever you hit one with the rage digger the hole's are going to be huge but the area between the shoulder and neck really make them look huge. ..how did I destroy the shoulder joint with it ? I was shooting a 432gr arrow over 330fps from a 82lb 07 xforce hf 6.did my high ke setup and big cut mech made you feel like less of a man ? And now your all emotional and talking ****e .you can bet your life that I post the pic the way I find them .so you can keep shooting your wee little fixed heads and keep thinking your only one on the planet that can bust through a shoulder.hater are going to hate.


Shouldernuke! said:


> There are many impressive rage holes here .There are also some highly embelished holes here as well.You can BS the BSers but you cant BS the players .


----------



## 0nepin

check out the rage digger and O.E rage digger.EMBELISHED BROADHEADS SHOT OUT OF EMBELISHED BOWS has you confused.player ? lol


Shouldernuke! said:


> There are many impressive rage holes here .There are also some highly embelished holes here as well.You can BS the BSers but you cant BS the players .


----------



## 0nepin

check out the rage digger compared to a montech


----------



## bigbucks170

WOW One Pin.. that broadhead is crazy...prolly could cut a deer`s head with that...


----------



## Kris_H_97

nhns4 said:


> Rage Xtreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went 40 yards max
> 
> Short vid of the shot.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-g0TeOUS8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Elite


 Thats a nasty hole! Well done! BTW, is that blade cracked or is it just a hair or something on it?


----------



## Jkling12

This is the best thread in AT. headed out now hoping to stick one with a chisel tip.


----------



## crankn101

I love it! Haters keep on hatin.


----------



## Big AL 101

rage 2"


----------



## SARASR

Took this doe in 12' with the Rage 3 blade I tipped with a Crimson Raptor COC...


----------



## CEO of CCK

SARASR, that is one medieval looking head brother! Similar to Onepins Rage Digger...way cool


----------



## Matt Musto

ttt


----------



## skippyturtle

rage hypodermic


----------



## BigBuckDown!

rage hypodermic at 8 yards! She went 25yds.


----------



## 180 p&y

another doe in the rage column, first kill with the hypodermics


----------



## YJSONLY

Rage 2 blade 20 yards. My arrow snapped at some point. Only shot her one time but notice the 3 holes on the exit. Enter









Exit


----------



## jfarley




----------



## Kosmo1111

Shot this doe this weekend with 2 blade 125 grain chisel tips. First shot spine, second heart. Big holes.


----------



## rileyw05

Shot this one last week with a hypo. 12 yard shot wen about 40 after. This is the exit that also took one of her wheels out. Makes number 3 with a hypo and they are devastating.


----------



## CEO of CCK

This years harvests have been real nice! Can't wait to get out this December! Those Hypodermics do work on them for sure! imp2:


----------



## jdcycle

/Users/jdcycle96/Desktop/big buckmaria.jpg
entrance hole high, exit out bottom


----------



## jmack73

0nepin said:


> I don't know if I'm who you are referring to ? If you are butthurt from me busting the shoulder joint that your issues .the reason the hole are so big is because I'm shooting a Franken head ,the rage digger!!!! Look it up , and from the three deer I have hit in the same spot you get very large entry holes, so shot placement play a big part of it.don't get me wrong where ever you hit one with the rage digger the hole's are going to be huge but the area between the shoulder and neck really make them look huge. ..how did I destroy the shoulder joint with it ? I was shooting a 432gr arrow over 330fps from a 82lb 07 xforce hf 6.did my high ke setup and big cut mech made you feel like less of a man ? And now your all emotional and talking ****e .you can bet your life that I post the pic the way I find them .so you can keep shooting your wee little fixed heads and keep thinking your only one on the planet that can bust through a shoulder.hater are going to hate.


I know onepin and I have seen his bad***** bows and broad heads. He's true blue 100%! If he says it you can bank


----------



## dorkbuck33

Yesterday , 2 blade chisel tip - entrance and exit holes . One blade bent a little from a rib but its worth it.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Jdcycle, one word, "WIDE"!!! Nice, Congratulations! imp2:


----------



## gtsum2

Spined this one last week and then finished her off another

Entry




























Got this one last night. Went about 100 yards. 

Entry 









Exit










Both deer were **** at 10 yards from 25 feet up (steep angle). Not much blood on the second one until about 30 yards from impact and the it was dumping out in buckets. Used to shoot rage and been switching back and forth between rage and ramcat lately...but these two r rage


----------



## WisconsinTed

Coyote, rage 2 blade, entry hole, 10 yard shot, exited halfway through body on other side, hard quartering to shot, ran 10 yards and piled up


----------



## CEO of CCK

gtsum2, Nice harvests. In regards to your comment about not finding blood for the first 30yrds...I wanted to tap into a novel theory that I've developed over my 10 seasons of bowhunting. I myself have schwacked deer in the boiler room and was surprised to notice there was hardly any blood even with a large cutting diameter bh. Then I did some research on mammals and came to a realization that some mammals have varying vasculature. Although the blueprint of all mammals is generally the same for the populations, however, it may not be for the individual. I came to the conclusion that there will be instances where blood isn't going to come out like expected because of this. What's more interesting to think about are the scenarios where the deer ran far, bleeding like Niagra Falls; then the deer that barely bled and bit the dust only within 30 yards?!? I am convinced that it's not the bh, as much the placement of the shot. As the ol' adage goes, "you can kill'em with a fieldpoint". I'm on a tangent here, but wanted to express my opinion openly because I believe it's worth noting and placing into consideration when we have second thoughts about the bh's we are using, basically not just judging the worth of the bh off blood trails it produces. Don't get me wrong though, it's obvious a larger cutting bh will have a larger orifice to bleed from, therefore, increasing the likliehood of finding blood. Of course I know there are also other variables to place into consideration like the angle of the shot, the organ it hit, and the laxity of the hide all of which can vary the pathway of blood loss...imp2:


----------



## gtsum2

CEO of CCK said:


> gtsum2, Nice harvests. In regards to your comment about not finding blood for the first 30yrds...I wanted to tap into a novel theory that I've developed over my 10 seasons of bowhunting. I myself have schwacked deer in the boiler room and was surprised to notice there was hardly any blood even with a large cutting diameter bh. Then I did some research on mammals and came to a realization that some mammals have varying vasculature. Although the blueprint of all mammals is generally the same for the populations, however, it may not be for the individual. I came to the conclusion that there will be instances where blood isn't going to come out like expected because of this. What's more interesting to think about are the scenarios where the deer ran far, bleeding like Niagra Falls; then the deer that barely bled and bit the dust only within 30 yards?!? I am convinced that it's not the bh, as much the placement of the shot. As the ol' adage goes, "you can kill'em with a fieldpoint". I'm on a tangent here, but wanted to express my opinion openly because I believe it's worth noting and placing into consideration when we have second thoughts about the bh's we are using, basically not just judging the worth of the bh off blood trails it produces. Don't get me wrong though, it's obvious a larger cutting bh will have a larger orifice to bleed from, therefore, increasing the likliehood of finding blood. Of course I know there are also other variables to place into consideration like the angle of the shot, the organ it hit, and the laxity of the hide all of which can vary the pathway of blood loss...imp2:


Makes sense to me! Because of the steep angle of the shot I wasn't real surprised I didn't have blood like a 25 yard broadside double lung or such. The trail really became easy to follow after 30 yards or so though....and he didn't go far. I have always liked the rage for deer...also use ramcat as they fly just as well for me but I haven't had any issues with either head....put it where it needs to be and the deer won't make it far!


----------



## gtsum2

WisconsinTed said:


> View attachment 1791730
> 
> 
> Coyote, rage 2 blade, entry hole, 10 yard shot, exited halfway through body on other side, hard quartering to shot, ran 10 yards and piled up


Nice! Always cool to get a yote with a bow!


----------



## CFields206

Hoyt1967 said:


> Here's mine, rage 3 blades are the real deal



Nice rack, but he's got a tiny body. Did he run with a weird front lean? Just kidding, I have yet to get a nice one like that.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Ttttt


----------



## 4X4HD

Just got my first pack of Rage in the mail today. Hope to be able to post a pic on this topic soon. I am excited to see how they perform in person.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Right on 4x4HD, which variant?


----------



## 4X4HD

CEO of CCK said:


> Right on 4x4HD, which variant?





Got the 2 blade 100gr Hypodermics.


----------



## deadeyedave2008

100 grain rage chisel tip, same head/blades has killed 3 deer in 4 weeks


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> check out the rage digger and O.E rage digger.EMBELISHED BROADHEADS SHOT OUT OF EMBELISHED BOWS has you confused.player ? lol


Those Headz are SICK. Truly amazing. Awesome job BRO.

Maybe shoulderpuke should join the addix site and leg hump with the other haters/losers!


----------



## mccoppinb

Rage hypo
Entrance







Exit


----------



## CEO of CCK

Pure devastation! imp2:


mccoppinb said:


> Rage hypo
> Entrance
> View attachment 1792249
> 
> Exit


----------



## cschwanz

Hypodermic at 21 yds. Hit low on the far side shoulder and smashed through it, breaking one blade.


----------



## Matt Musto

100 gr. 2-Blade Original.


----------



## jbuc7

Alright, Alright. I just picked up some Rage 2-blade Extremes. Interested in seeing how they work. I am more of a fixed blade guy. But, I am up for try something new. Why not? Lots of success stories here with pics that look like Freddy Krueger attacked the thing. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post shortly myself. Good luck all!


----------



## sham20

Hypodermic 100 gr through the heart @ 52 yds and lodged in offside shoulder.


----------



## Big AL 101

TimmyZ7 said:


> The RageDigger created by OnePin and shot by me!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1858256
> 
> Shoulder Entry and Shoulder Exit shots! The arrow was stuck in the ground after the shot!
> 
> View attachment 1482375
> View attachment 1482376
> View attachment 1482378
> View attachment 1482379
> View attachment 1482380


NOT COOL, with letting the meat SPOIL.!!! :angry:


----------



## Big AL 101

30yrds slightly quartering to me as you and see. PERFECT SHOT.!! 

Dropped in it tracks. Hit the dirt right there didn't take a single step..


----------



## jbsoonerfan

20 yards quartering away. Rage 125gr 2 Blade Chisel Tip

Entrance



Exit


----------



## CEO of CCK

ttttt


----------



## Thunderstruck20

Chisel Extreme


----------



## daltonprosser

2 blade


----------



## TimmyZ7

Big AL 101 said:


> NOT COOL, with letting the meat SPOIL.!!! :angry:


You shouldn't pass judgment without knowing the facts. That meat did NOT spoil. Early season bow hunts in hot weather results in flies. That deer went right to the freezer once recovered and the butcher had his way with it.


----------



## cschwanz

Hypo gets it done again


----------



## CEO of CCK

cshwanz, shot placement a T-Rex couldn't recover from...nice imp2:


----------



## Jfriesner

Rage 3 blade through the shoulder! Broad head had no damage on it afterwards. Went through the should and hit a rib on the other side. Terrible blood trail but doesn't matter when they only make 50yds and drop.


----------



## 180 p&y

few pics of the buck i took last night with rage hypodermic


----------



## CEO of CCK

^^^^That's a stud...imp2:


----------



## WUD DUK

180 p&y said:


> few pics of the buck i took last night with rage hypodermic


Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## crankn101

180 p&y said:


> few pics of the buck i took last night with rage hypodermic



You da man!


----------



## 180 p&y

Thanks guys.


----------



## MarineSTC

Here is a few pictures from the last couple years. Havent connected with anything this year as of yet. 

Rage Titanium 58 lbs draw ranging from 15 yards to 43 yards complete pass thru on all with no damage at all to the heads. Was kinda sad they stopped offering the Titanium this year.


----------



## CEO of CCK

MarineSTC, super nice harvests. That first buck has solid mass. It is unfortunate they stopped making those Titanium's. I put one head through 5 deer one year.


----------



## mccoppinb

I just bought some titanium yesterday 4 for 50 $ gonna try and put one thRough a deer tomorrow


----------



## MarineSTC

CEO of CCK said:


> MarineSTC, super nice harvests. That first buck has solid mass. It is unfortunate they stopped making those Titanium's. I put one head through 5 deer one year.


Thanks they are my best bucks with bow or any other weapon for that matter. The first one I got in 2012 and went right at 130'' gross and aged 7 1/2. The other one I got in 2011 grossed 145 6/8 and 5 1/2 years old. I have been really happy with the titanium's, I got enough to get me through this year as replacement blades are getting hard to find. Next year I will mostlikly be going with the Hypo's, been impressed with some of the ratings and photo's here on AT.


----------



## bluestreaker

Hypo took a beating but did the job!


----------



## CEO of CCK

bluestreaker, solid buck! How far was the shot, and what's your numbers as far as arrow grains and fps? It would be intriguing if you could share the structures that the head hit leading to it's blade destruction. imp2:


----------



## bluestreaker

Thanks CEO. Im not sure of either of those lol but my arrow is a Blue Streak Select @ 27" & I think 7.4gpi with Blazers & Blazer wrap & a Nocturnal probly in the 380's with the 100gr broadhead. Kinda light but I should of still got a pass through cuz it was only a 20 yard shot & after a closer look the arrow hit nothing but ribs on both sides but did wicked damage to both lungs. I'll stick with the Hypos, they fly great but the FMJ's are back in my quiver! As far as my fps I shoot a 60# Bowtech Insanity CPX with a 26.5 dl. Im guessing in the 280's? Hope this helps. Cheers.
Tony


----------



## CEO of CCK

I calculated the grains of your arrow (27" x 7.4gpi grains), and it's an estimation, but the arrow with (100gr) bh is only 300 grains. Excluding: insert, nocturnal, wraps, vanes. I don't think those would add 80 grains to the arrow. I'm thinking those combined would be around 40 grains tops (15-18gr for the nocturnal/12gr for the insert/12gr for wraps with vanes. So basically your shooting a 340 grain arrow at approx. 280 you say? KE is approx. 59.5. Borderline inadequate for a 2" diameter head. Maybe consider increasing the weight of the arrow or draw weight...whatever you do though keep whackin and stackin! lol imp2:


----------



## bluestreaker

Actually the weigh 365grs. Still on the light side. Got mixed up, my GT Pro Hunters are 381grs & like I said I'll be using my FMJ's they're 440grs. & not approx. 280fps "guessing in the 280's" havnt shoot through a crono so not sure & the bow maxes out @ 62# & Im not getn any younger so theres only one way to go with draw weight lol. By the way nice pics, thats a very nice buck buddy congrats! Good luck & God bless!!!
Tony


----------



## gator1450

*First deer with a bow.*














First Bow Kill ever! Double Lung shot. He was about 25 ft away. 
Rage Hypodermics! There was a great blood trail to follow. He only went about 100 yards. :smile:


----------



## d3ue3ce

Doe shot yesterday. Rage Hypodermics, PSE Omen Pro, 29" 63lbs CX Blue streaks . . . 19 yard shot, she went 30, blood sprayed in a 10 ft radius the whole way!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Gator1450, congratulations on your first deer! Nothing more exhilarating! imp2:

D3ue3ce, it doesn't get any better than watching them drop! imp2:


----------



## 180 p&y

Rage hypo puts down another buck. my son's buck he killed this morning, shot at 25 yards down in 30. takes the fun outta blood trailing when you see them go down


----------



## crankn101

Some killers in this thread!


----------



## coryj

The first pictures shows the entrances (plural). The first shot was quartering to me and it passed through and exited the guts. The deer hunched up and ran a short ways toward me and passed my stand. I figured gut shot since he hunched up so I put another one in him quartering away that lodged in the off side shoulder. 75 yards and down.

Upon recovery I found that the first shot was tight enough to the shoulder that it would have been sufficient, but the exit through the guts caused him to hunch up making me question the shot.


----------



## chaz_Z7

Rage can't kill deer. Just shot one with new hypodermic. Real deal. Will post pics when I can


----------



## archeryhunterME

couple kills this year with the Extremes


----------



## Kris_H_97

Interesting how the blades on ur extreme bent in like that. Great shot though!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Finally,  my time to hit the woods is right around the corner. I have about 2 weeks in the middle of December off, so I'm looking forward to some prime action. I hope maybe I can catch the 2nd rut in Illinois, but have heard the hunting has been a bit different this year. Guys not seeing as many numbers as usual. I still have a suspicion I'm going to Rage a few! Pics to come! imp2:


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

on the board in FL, shot this buck yesterday with the Rage 3 blade Chisel tip. Just slightly quarterin to, hugged it up against the shoulder, exited out middle of the body, center punched the heart! He only went ab 60yds, im gonna post a thread with video and more pics, but here are a couple. Havent been getting the massive hole i usually do with the 3 blades this year, complete pass thrus (4 so far with the same arrow), just not the gaping wound im use to, musta gotten spoiled haha...anyways, pics.
entrance wound:








Exit wound:








Heart shot:


----------



## CEO of CCK

General Hunter87,
Awesome shot!


----------



## poetic

Got this really nice doe with minutes left of day light... so pumped... rage 2 blade... the best as they come. Broadside shot at about 15 yards.. full pass thru. Double lung shot.. blood from tip to tip on arrow shaft. Can you tell which one in the quiver? Lol she ran 50 yards n dropped.. so much blood. I love rage broadheads!!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Poetic...:thumbs_up:


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

CEO of CCK said:


> General Hunter87,
> Awesome shot!


Thanks brother, got the video and other pics posted up in the bowhunter showcase section


----------



## hunting NH

This year's NH carnage


----------



## wilba

Here's a sambar doe I put down recently with a 2 blade rage


----------



## foxfarm

Here is a doe I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## mccoppinb

Doe I shot 12-04-2013

Rage hypodermic
60# 28" 
Xpedition xring vii
346 grains 

Full pass through

15yd shot she was walking and I didn't lead her enough but she didn't make it 20yds popped both lungs


----------



## flakea

No tracking needed on this one!


----------



## bmjp

Doe and a 10 pt both with Rage extreme same arrow same broadhead...it was damaged when I shot the buck.


----------



## Ragepassthru

Hypodermic last Saturday on a yearling doe. I love these things even more since putting the new replacement blades on. Cant even tell they've been shot. Original blades seemed to break if you looked at em wrong


----------



## CEO of CCK

Ragepassthrough,
Congrats on the harvest. That hole is ridiculous. I'm heading out this afternoon. Will post up if I let the air out of anything...:guitarist2: "Ragin"!!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Well put another one down yesterday, this time with the Rage Hypo...25yd shot, both lungs, she went 100yds (how i dont know)...she weighed 125lbs live weight...she was a biggin!...link to the video thread is below:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2152507

Blood Trail (post swamp water)







Entry







Exit


----------



## CEO of CCK

*I've Been Huntin Hard*

General Hunter87,
Congrats on the monster doe brother! I have two to post up finally. This a.m I let the air out of these two. It's my 2nd largest buck to date. Shot was 15 yards and quartering away. Rage 3 blade in the cage. The buck ran 40 yrds. The doe was shot shortly after at 15 yrds, and fell after a brisk run to 30 yrds. Massive blood trails on both. On the buck I had an entrance and exit, however, the arrow did not penetrate fully. I'm really proud of this buck and both deer put my heart in my mouth during the hunt. I freakin love it! :guitarist2:


----------



## jrod p&y

^^^Nice job finding a late season buck! Or a buck at all...hahaha. Congrats!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Nice job CEO! Great shootin....gotta love those blood highways! haha


----------



## TimmyZ7

Way to get it done CEO! Congrats.


----------



## archeryninja

Nice Buck CEO. way to do the double, nice


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Rage Strikes Again!*

Thanks gents! I was very surprised to have had the opportunity to harvest such a tremendous buck. To date, he is the first buck I've bagged in late season after 10 seasons of bowhunting. I've had a couple other opportunities to harvest some inferior bucks, but not like him. We took a tape measure to him yesterday and came up with 152". My second largest bow kill to date. Getting him mounted for sure! I have some more photos to post from this evenings hunt! One of the does was shot at 32yrds and the other at 15yrds. Both ran about the same distance of 70yrds. Great blood trails. I have been re-using my blades after I sharpen them with my KME and for the first time ever I can say that a blade broke. I shoot the 3 blade, and after skinning the deer I noticed the head entered right on the edge of the shoulder plate. Maybe that had something to do with it, aside from maybe it had a weak point from using it before. Unsure, but end result is dead deer. Below are the entrance and exit. Full penetration. Awesome evening in the woods, I even thumped an opossum at 22yrds, but I used a different head so I'm not going to put it up haha. I have Go Pro Hero 3 footage of one of the doe kills and will be posting up on my Youtube channel. I will provide link once uploaded. Good luck to y'all stick slingers who are still chasing after'em hard late season. It's a wrap on my 2k13 season. One to remember for sure! imp2:


----------



## TimmyZ7

ttt


----------



## b0hunt3r29

ttt


----------



## vtbowhunter3




----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Hoyt1967 said:


> Here's mine, rage 3 blades are the real deal


Id say they are the real deal shot his entire body off him hahahaha


----------



## blane.reynolds




----------



## TimmyZ7

ttt


----------



## CMHawk

Straight through the shoulder! I love Rage!


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice buck!


----------



## CMHawk

Thank you. I get tired of everyone saying Rage won't penetrate shoulders. Maybe I let them get too close but I've shot two deer standing below me straight through the shoulder and into the chest. Did they "pass-through"? No. Did I get adequate penetration for the deer to go less than 50 yrds? On both occasions YES!


----------



## marshall1




----------



## deadeyedave2008

2 blade chisel tips!


----------



## deadeyedave2008




----------



## mccoppinb

deadeyedave2008 said:


> View attachment 2054085


That's a massive 6 point


----------



## n.sampey

Hypodermic 35 yds, quartering to me, 70# hoyt carbon spyder black eagle deep impact


----------



## Arrowflingr

Rage Extreme Chisel Tip


----------



## CEO of CCK

Awesome 2k14 harvest's. Rage in the cage! :jam:


----------



## CEO of CCK

Sad day boys and girls, friends and neighbors. I emailed Rage today and they told me they are no longer making the Original 3 blade Rage anymore......:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:. Majority of my harvests on this thread have been with the Original 3 blade Rage. If anyone is interested in selling a set or two ping my inbox.


----------



## Orvisman73

This past weekend


----------



## crankn101

Ive got a tag and should get out within the next couple weeks, I WILL BE POSTING A BUCK KILL!


----------



## Diamond_Victory




----------



## Diamond_Victory




----------



## Diamond_Victory




----------



## Diamond_Victory

2 blade rage hypodermic


----------



## hedp

n.sampey said:


> Hypodermic 35 yds, quartering to me, 70# hoyt carbon spyder black eagle deep impact




That's the entrance?????


----------



## solohunter

Hypodermic


----------



## CEO of CCK

solohunter said:


> Hypodermic


^^^:thumbs_up


----------



## CaptainClutch

n.sampey said:


> Hypodermic 35 yds, quartering to me, 70# hoyt carbon spyder black eagle deep impact


Are you sure you used a Broadhead?? It looks like you used a RPG lol....


----------



## CEO of CCK

CaptainClutch said:


> Are you sure you used a Broadhead?? It looks like you used a RPG lol....


Concur with CaptainClutch. However, I thought maybe a Javelin. :eek3:


----------



## kspseshooter




----------



## jrod p&y




----------



## ctueme




----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Well add another one to the list. Took my biggest buck to date, for the second year in a row, self-filming and with a Rage. Hypodermic paved a blood highway! He only went 40yds, he was quartering to me, came in over his elbow and out behind his last offside rib putting a gash in the heart and taking out both lungs. Video to come soon, hopefully today!

link to the full thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2340535


----------



## 2-dogs

Rage Original 2 Blade 100 gr


----------



## CEO of CCK

General Hunter87 Congrats on a stud buck


----------



## CEO of CCK

Jrod P&Y handles everywhere. Congrats.


----------



## General RE LEE

Still one of the greatest threads in AT history


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

CEO of CCK said:


> General Hunter87 Congrats on a stud buck


Thanks bud! I know your bummed about the 3 blades, but if you still want to use their 3 blade, the 3 blade chisel is ridiculous! But ive gone to the hypos and couldnt be happier!


----------



## kyoutdoors26

2 blade chisel tip vs tree rat. Almost cut the little guy in half.


----------



## CEO of CCK

kyoutdoors26, overkill!:rockhard:


----------



## kyoutdoors26

CEO of CCK said:


> kyoutdoors26, overkill!:rockhard:


Just a little....Hahaha


----------



## GTM

Grandson past weekend. Rage Hypo entrance, she made it 40 yards.


----------



## Kris_H_97

First turkey! Forgot to load it up a few months ago, shot with the discontinued Turkey Rage ( 2 1/4" ).


----------



## General RE LEE

This thread is a pimp slap to all the Rage haters. Pure carnage that's in the FACE!!


----------



## TheTracker

Entrance








Exit


----------



## Greenmachine69

[









Hit him bad high but my angle was good. No blood but he only made it 100 yards.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

from the buck i shot with my hypodermics!


----------



## f7 666

Original 2 blade rage


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Check out the damage the Rage Hypodermic does and the blood trail that ensues!


----------



## CEO of CCK

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Check out the damage the Rage Hypodermic does and the blood trail that ensues!


TTT...:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter.Jay

My setup is a 2014 Quest Torrent 29" DL set at 71lbs. Shooting a 400 grain arrow at 293fps. That okay for hypodermics?


----------



## crazy4bucks

Bowhunter.Jay said:


> My setup is a 2014 Quest Torrent 29" DL set at 71lbs. Shooting a 400 grain arrow at 293fps. That okay for hypodermics?


Couple buddies shooting similar setups to yours. All pass throughs except a quartering away shot at 40 yards that hit the offside shoulder. Keep it out of the shoulder and your golden.


----------



## CEO of CCK

That set-up with a Hypodermic is ample for any Big Game in North America. Lots of KE and momentum in that set up. If you shoot the Hypo post some pics of your harvests. Curious to hear about your experience. What type of arrow you shoot? If small diameter like a Easton Axis or FMJ then that will amplify your penetration even more, however, you shouldn't have any issue with penetration with your current set-up. Good luck. :rock-on:


----------



## gtsum2

Didnt get pics, but shot a doe quartering away pretty good last night at 25 yards. I was 20ft up, shooting Bowtech RPM360 @ 67lbs, CX Red 350 arrows, Rage Hypo. Entered in the intestines, went through the body lengthwise and came out under opposite shoulder buried in the ground 3 inches or so. Knocked her off her feet and she went 10 yards tops when she got up. I really like the Hypo's so far and the shock collar is so much better than the old bands


----------



## tips_tails

Triple chisel tip worked great, 40 yard recovery.


Entry


One blade got a bit bent but otherwise she is in great shape.


Hard to see the exit but it was left front brisket


----------



## n.sampey

hedp said:


> That's the entrance?????


Yessir


----------



## b0hunt3r29

*Rage extreme chisel tip*

No pictures of hole on computer, but extreme save the day. Jerked the shot, hit high and back. Broadhead cut artery under spine, he went 80 yards and bled out.


----------



## KiwiJim

2 blade extreme... Went 40 yards. 
Pretty good blood trail!


----------



## Buckdt

Here is the exit hole on the doe that I took last Friday 17th with a two blade rage


----------



## Bowhunter.Jay

Buckdt said:


> Here is the exit hole on the doe that I took last Friday 17th with a two blade rage


Man that's a huge whole


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

CEO of CCK said:


> TTT...:thumbs_up


CCK Howd you like that blood trail? haha He was out to paint the town red wont he? The Palmetto bush didnt stand a chance haha


----------



## twn417

I'll play, killed these three with the Rage 2 blade.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

^^^nice!!^^^


----------



## Honolua

Bump


----------



## BETTERTHANWORK

Ontario Black Bear 8/17/14. Rage 2 blade Chisel Tip. Bear ran 20 yards total and fell over.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

AT needs a 'Like' button haha

Awesome bear!


----------



## CEO of CCK

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> CCK Howd you like that blood trail? haha He was out to paint the town red wont he? The Palmetto bush didnt stand a chance haha


On your video you said you would catch flak for taking that shot, but I think that's the advantage of shooting a BH with fieldpoint accuracy like Rage, so you can confidently make shots that you know are lethal and humane. Perfect placement brother. Also shows if you have the proper set up shoulders become obsolete. Keep Ragin.


----------



## clafountain2

Bumpppl


----------



## Bowhunter.Jay

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> AT needs a 'Like' button haha
> 
> Awesome bear!


I agree. Been searching for that button


----------



## CEO of CCK

General RE LEE said:


> This thread is a pimp slap to all the Rage haters. Pure carnage that's in the FACE!!


I'll make sure to keep that pimp hand strong...:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Stick12

Rage Hypodermic 125 grain
















Left: Entrance Right: Exit















Left: Entrance Right: Exit


----------



## bassranger

Rage old school 2 blade.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

CEO of CCK said:


> On your video you said you would catch flak for taking that shot, but I think that's the advantage of shooting a BH with fieldpoint accuracy like Rage, so you can confidently make shots that you know are lethal and humane. Perfect placement brother. Also shows if you have the proper set up shoulders become obsolete. Keep Ragin.


Oh yeah. Ive made that shot a thousand times over the course of preparing in the summer. Actually went out last night and set up the 3D target exactly how that buck was...and threw 5 more arrows into a nice tight 30yd quartering to group. I have admittedly strayed away from the Rage's to try other heads, but i always find myself back, and i wont be going anywhere again. Love these Hypo's, absolutely unbeatable!


----------



## CaptainClutch

Seeing this forum makes me wanna go back to rage...what do u guys think about shooting rage with my setup.Mathews Creed 28/60,384 grain arrow,280 FPS,67Ke...I'd be shooting chisel tips.


----------



## CEO of CCK

CaptainClutch said:


> Seeing this forum makes me wanna go back to rage...what do u guys think about shooting rage with my setup.Mathews Creed 28/60,384 grain arrow,280 FPS,67Ke...I'd be shooting chisel tips.


Try the 3 blade chisel tips. I shot two deer with my first set-up that amounted to 48 ft/lbs (Old school Browning Rage Compound) and I still had pass through's with the Original COC tip 3 blade. Plus, the 3 blades have a total of 3" of cut, actually more devastating than most of their 2 blade variants in terms of hemorrhage.


----------



## bowhunt-R

Here is my NM bull. shot at 9 yards with a hoyt spyder, easton axis, and rage hypodermic


----------



## 0nepin

Congrats awesome bull


bowhunt-R said:


> View attachment 2067798
> 
> Here is my NM bull. shot at 9 yards with a hoyt spyder, easton axis, and rage hypodermic


----------



## Passthrough z7

Shooting creed xs same set up shot one at 28 yards 22 ft up in tree complete pass through with HYPO


CaptainClutch said:


> Seeing this forum makes me wanna go back to rage...what do u guys think about shooting rage with my setup.Mathews Creed 28/60,384 grain arrow,280 FPS,67Ke...I'd be shooting chisel tips.


----------



## Treestandwolf

Adding one, 15 yard shot, quartering away, angled down, 45 yard recovery. Opened him right up.


----------



## CaptainClutch

Passthrough z7 said:


> Shooting creed xs same set up shot one at 28 yards 22 ft up in tree complete pass through with HYPO


Thats Nice to know...I actually just put a 2 blade Chisel tip in my quiver tonight.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Treestandwolf said:


> Adding one, 15 yard shot, quartering away, angled down, 45 yard recovery. Opened him right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067822


:bump: Congrats!


----------



## jrod p&y

Awesome bull bowhunt-R!


----------



## Jake Regan

My latest victim. He was quartering away. First pic is the entrance, second pic is the exit. 100gr HYPO


*** I apologize ahead of time, the entrance pic is pretty gross ***


----------



## zmanastronomy

I shot a hog with a Rage two blade and it done the same thing. Except his innards came out on the exit wound. Pretty much field dressed him.


----------



## Honolua

Jake Regan said:


> My latest victim. He was quartering away. First pic is the entrance, second pic is the exit. 100gr HYPO
> 
> 
> *** I apologize ahead of time, the entrance pic is pretty gross ***



Dang it boy! Wow!


----------



## BETTERTHANWORK

WOW. Rage is an impressive broadhead. I use the shock collars with my chisel tips without any problem.


----------



## FlexJorgenson

Rage 2 blade slip cam! Smoked this buck at 55 yards clean pass through double lung!

Shooting bear anarchy, 60lbs 31" draw.


----------



## Allenbd

First hypodermic kill coming from reapers and chisels. Sliced this big doe up and broke her left shoulder. Head came out reusable, blood trail was absolutely gruesome! I'm hooked on the Hypodermics!


----------



## Bowhunter.Jay

Hey guys quick question. After looking at a couple of pictures in this thread...I haven't seen any hogs. Would you gus suggest using rage hypodermics for hogs? What about shot placement? My bow is prodiving 95 fpe


----------



## Honolua

Rage Hypo
2013 Hoyt Carbon Element
60lbs
53 yards
Complete pass through and blade is in perfect shape


----------



## gtsum2

Bad shot placement but damage was impressive. Entry:


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Bowhunter.Jay said:


> Hey guys quick question. After looking at a couple of pictures in this thread...I haven't seen any hogs. Would you gus suggest using rage hypodermics for hogs? What about shot placement? My bow is prodiving 95 fpe


Im pushing similar KE as you and shot 2 with the hypo over the summer....knife through warm butter comes to mind...here is the video of it. 443gr VAP arrow, 70# Obsession Evolution 30" draw


----------



## Dustin Cline

I like the holes and blood trails Rage makes, but I have been afraid to try the Rage because of my short draw length. I have a 26 in draw length, but shoot 70lbs with a 420 grain arrow. Is that too much of a risk?


----------



## CaptainClutch

Dustin Cline said:


> I like the holes and blood trails Rage makes, but I have been afraid to try the Rage because of my short draw length. I have a 26 in draw length, but shoot 70lbs with a 420 grain arrow. Is that too much of a risk?


Run your numbers through a calculator like the on at Gold Tips website,I'd say anything over 65ftlbs and you good on broadside non shoulder shots....anything above that you'd be good to go with whatever head you want.


----------



## WVBowhunter10

Buck from a couple years ago. Unreal damage and blood trail. Was evenly matched by the doe I shot earlier this week.


----------



## cam1989

Rage 2 blade mechanical...


----------



## CEO of CCK

cam1989 said:


> Rage 2 blade mechanical...


Nice harvests...:bump:


----------



## TimmyZ7

Well it was the last day for my tag and I went out to enjoy a nice cool evening in the stand. A buck I have never seen before showed up, searching new bedding areas I'm sure, and would not come into my shooting lanes at all. He began circling the stand and moved towards the funnel I was adjacent to. He gave me one opportunity between two pine trees at 37.5 yards quartering. I had my single pin set at 25 yards but shooting an 80lb Breathn built Franken throttle I had no concerns of trajectory or penetrating the vitals. The Hypodermic connected and turned his lungs to mush. I didn't bother to blood trail. I walked towards the crash and there he lay against the pines. Not a midwest monster but for NJ public land he is a new memory for me to relive and a blessing. I thanked the Lord and concluded a beautiful evening with a nice public land buck.


----------



## Hidden Danger

TimmyZ7 said:


> Well it was the last day for my tag and I went out to enjoy a nice cool evening in the stand. A buck I have never seen before showed up, searching new bedding areas I'm sure, and would not come into my shooting lanes at all. He began circling the stand and moved towards the funnel I was adjacent to. He gave me one opportunity between two pine trees at 37.5 yards quartering. I had my single pin set at 25 yards but shooting an 80lb Breathn built Franken throttle I had no concerns of trajectory or penetrating the vitals. The Hypodermic connected and turned his lungs to mush. I didn't bother to blood trail. I walked towards the crash and there he lay against the pines. Not a midwest monster but for NJ public land he is a new memory for me to relive and a blessing. I thanked the Lord and concluded a beautiful evening with a nice public land buck.
> 
> View attachment 2073659


Congrats Timmy. Jason told me you killed a nice buck yesterday and he wasn't lying.


----------



## Shoofly09

This is the exit wound. 41 yrd pass thru.


----------



## gtsum2

TimmyZ7 said:


> Well it was the last day for my tag and I went out to enjoy a nice cool evening in the stand. A buck I have never seen before showed up, searching new bedding areas I'm sure, and would not come into my shooting lanes at all. He began circling the stand and moved towards the funnel I was adjacent to. He gave me one opportunity between two pine trees at 37.5 yards quartering. I had my single pin set at 25 yards but shooting an 80lb Breathn built Franken throttle I had no concerns of trajectory or penetrating the vitals. The Hypodermic connected and turned his lungs to mush. I didn't bother to blood trail. I walked towards the crash and there he lay against the pines. Not a midwest monster but for NJ public land he is a new memory for me to relive and a blessing. I thanked the Lord and concluded a beautiful evening with a nice public land buck.
> 
> View attachment 2073659


Congrats! That is a nice looking buck..public land to boot! Nice job!


----------



## crankn101

TimmyZ7 getting it done on public land, congrats!


----------



## crankn101

And congrats to everyone else, Rage is puttin the meat on the table yet again.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Thanks guys. Rage has saved many a hunter. A pass through is not guaranteed and so the rear deploy is the best negotiation for that. When 2" plus of steel slices anything vital, with or without blood, that deer will be down in under 100 yards on even marginal shots. Not that the worst case is ever sought but it's definitely nice to be prepared for.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

First mule deer and first antelope both taken with Hypodermics


----------



## crankn101

Kentucky state record goat....Nice kills!


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> Well it was the last day for my tag and I went out to enjoy a nice cool evening in the stand. A buck I have never seen before showed up, searching new bedding areas I'm sure, and would not come into my shooting lanes at all. He began circling the stand and moved towards the funnel I was adjacent to. He gave me one opportunity between two pine trees at 37.5 yards quartering. I had my single pin set at 25 yards but shooting an 80lb Breathn built Franken throttle I had no concerns of trajectory or penetrating the vitals. The Hypodermic connected and turned his lungs to mush. I didn't bother to blood trail. I walked towards the crash and there he lay against the pines. Not a midwest monster but for NJ public land he is a new memory for me to relive and a blessing. I thanked the Lord and concluded a beautiful evening with a nice public land buck.
> 
> View attachment 2073659


Fantastic Buck Timmy, and sounds like a hunt to remember! Beautiful bleach rack as well.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Shoofly09 said:


> This is the exit wound. 41 yrd pass thru.
> 
> View attachment 2073679


Awesome buck! Congratulations.


----------



## WisconsinTed

rage hypodermic pictures from this year.


----------



## CEO of CCK

WisconsinTed said:


> rage hypodermic pictures from this year.


Heart shattering...:bump:


----------



## crankn101

"Original COC Rage 3-Blade Broadheads - No longer in production..."


Dont cry, it will be OK...


----------



## Deermats

Rage 3 blade 40 yard recovery.


----------



## bambikiller

Tagged for later


----------



## bambikiller

rage digger 

Next two deer are hypos .. Total track job maybe 55-60 yds


----------



## TimmyZ7

This thread is the never ending Rage blood trail leading from one crime scene to the next.


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> This thread is the never ending Rage blood trail leading from one crime scene to the next.


Nice Timmy, this thread is the largest grave yard from a single brand of BH AT has ever had. :bump2:


----------



## CEO of CCK

Southern Illinois Bound tomorrow. Hunting the entire month of November. Undoubtedly, I will be feeding a Rage 3 blade Chisel Tip this 2k14. Can't wait. :jam:


----------



## Debo3

Killed these two does 1 minute apart. Original Rage Hypos(Old non-stamped blades). 1 blade on both heads bent to the point of nearly breaking going through the ribs. Gotta get the new blades! Still recovered both deer within 70 yards.

*Update: Emailed Rage on Saturday 11/1/14 to ask them if I could get replacement blades for the heads that I have. Just received word back from them this morning at 10:45am 11/3/14 asking for my address so they could send me a kit. :clap: Couldn't be happier with my experience with Rage over the last couple of years!*


----------



## bambikiller

Debo3 said:


> View attachment 2075739
> 
> View attachment 2075740
> 
> 
> Killed these two does 1 minute apart. Original Rage Hypos(Old non-stamped blades). 1 blade on both heads bent to the point of nearly breaking going through the ribs. Gotta get the new blades! Still recovered both deer within 70 yards.
> 
> *Update: Emailed Rage on Saturday 11/1/14 to ask them if I could get replacement blades for the heads that I have. Just received word back from them this morning at 10:45am 11/3/14 asking for my address so they could send me a kit. :clap: Couldn't be happier with my experience with Rage over the last couple of years!*


Rage has certainly stepped up and listened to consumers


----------



## coryj

18 pounds, beard just over 11", spurs 1.25" on both legs.

Rage did a number on the wing feathers when exiting. This made me settle for a tail fan and beard mount instead of the whole bird. I don't think my taxidermist would have been happy with this.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Another hypo victim. Shot this doe at 20yds and she went 40 and tipped over on camera! Couldn't tell u what the blood trail was like bc I didn't even bother following it. Full pass thru as usual, stuck 4" into the ground, cleaned it off touched the blades back up, and it's on the string now as I wait for the next one! This is the only pic my phone would upload for some odd reason, but still a cool one


----------



## CEO of CCK

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Another hypo victim. Shot this doe at 20yds and she went 40 and tipped over on camera! Couldn't tell u what the blood trail was like bc I didn't even bother following it. Full pass thru as usual, stuck 4" into the ground, cleaned it off touched the blades back up, and it's on the string now as I wait for the next one! This is the only pic my phone would upload for some odd reason, but still a cool one
> 
> View attachment 2077147


Nice work GH87. Not often you see neat still pics like that.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Ragin*

First harvest of the 2k14 season. 30-32 yard shots. Piled up in 30 yards, both lying 10 yards from each other. Blood trail like no other.....no other BH that is (hehe) Tried the 3 blade chisel tips for the first time and I'm impressed. Will be shooting them since original Cut on Contact variants are no longer in production. Entrance and exit on both. Heads sharpened and back in quiver.:set1_pot:...on skillet with Bob Winkleman.


----------



## rcmjr

.
Took this 12pt yesterday, horrific slice by Rage 2blade.


----------



## mn5503

Awesome buck rcmjr!


----------



## mn5503

Little 8 pointer yesterday. Titanium, 45 yards slightly quartering away. Took out 2 ribs on entry, part of the breast plate and 2 ribs when it exited the chest. Then it went through the right front leg before sticking 4" in the dirt. Almost sliced a couple inches of the heart completely off. Still looks good.


----------



## CEO of CCK

coryj said:


> 18 pounds, beard just over 11", spurs 1.25" on both legs.
> 
> Rage did a number on the wing feathers when exiting. This made me settle for a tail fan and beard mount instead of the whole bird. I don't think my taxidermist would have been happy with this.


Rage indeed do a number...Very Nice bird Coryj.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Congrats rcmjr.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Good job stacking them up CEO. I'm a fan of the chisel tips as well. The bucks posted on here are unreal. Great job guys.


----------



## hauser88

Here is rage 2 blade chisel tip things are nasty!


----------



## clafountain2




----------



## CEO of CCK

*Ragin*

Slick head. 30 yrd shot. Ran 25 yrds and folded. Entrance and Exit. Rage Chisel tip 3 blade...imp2:


----------



## crankn101

Dang, you have been getting after it!


----------



## D-TRAIN

Double lunged with a hypodermic! He didn't make it 40 yards!


----------



## amcmullen

First archery buck, first rage kill. Awesome performance, he only went 30 yards!


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Ragin*

11pt with awesome character. 43 yrd shot. Rage original 3 blade. Entrance and exit. Arrow 3" in dirt. Limited blood trail first 20 yards, but opened up great until we found the deer. Anatomy showed double lung. No damage to blades, sharpened and replaced...:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## mn5503

Sweet buck CEO:thumbs_up


----------



## crankn101

Ceo puts down more deer than ehd!

Congrats


----------



## CEO of CCK

amcmullen said:


> First archery buck, first rage kill. Awesome performance, he only went 30 yards!


amcmullen, 
congrats on your first archery kill. Really cool buck...:cheers:


----------



## amcmullen

CEO of CCK said:


> amcmullen,
> congrats on your first archery kill. Really cool buck...:cheers:


Thanks! Nice buck yourself!


----------



## treedoctor

7pt; 25 yard shot, went around 70 yards..double lung. Rage in the cage claims another one.
SW PA, today at 9am


----------



## BowHuntnKY

CEO of CCK said:


> 11pt with awesome character. 43 yrd shot. Rage original 3 blade. Entrance and exit. Arrow 3" in dirt. Limited blood trail first 20 yards, but opened up great until we found the deer. Anatomy showed double lung. No damage to blades, sharpened and replaced...:rock::rock::rock:


Man your on fire! Awesome buck!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Third animal that I've put a Hypodermic through this year!


----------



## NorthMo Archer




----------



## Hoyt Havoc

*I never thought I'd contribute to this thread.*

I did some personal testing with the original Rages and didn't like them. When they came out with the Hypodermics with the lock collars I had to check them out. I've got to admit I'm impressed. The head made a 3" round hole in the hide on the entrance side, and the entrance side ribs hole was almost as big. The exit was a 2" slit. The head looks perfect and blades still feel sharp. She ran about 80 yards.


----------



## bambikiller

I believe the hypo has found a home in my quiver 2 deer 55-60 yds tops recovery combined


----------



## CEO of CCK

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I did some personal testing with the original Rages and didn't like them. When they came out with the Hypodermics with the lock collars I had to check them out. I've got to admit I'm impressed. The head made a 3" round hole in the hide on the entrance side, and the entrance side ribs hole was almost as big. The exit was a 2" slit. The head looks perfect and blades still feel sharp. She ran about 80 yards.
> View attachment 2085755


...:thumbs_up


----------



## kwilson16




----------



## CEO of CCK

*Ragin*

Big body 8pt chocolate rack. Quartering to me. 30yrd shot. Ran 30yrds and dropped. Only entrance, but bh was under skin on opposing side. Bh incurred significant damage. Went through lots of bone. My buck season comes to a close this 2k14.


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck

2014 Buck Rage Hypodermic 










2013 Buck Rage 2 blade original


----------



## CEO of CCK

NorthMo Archer said:


> View attachment 2085700


Freak nasty.


----------



## bow up

My first time to use a Rage was this past weekend on a doe.
1st pic is the entrance - 2nd pic is the exit


----------



## TimmyZ7

Rage Hypodermic through a NJ public land 6

In the dirt







Entry







Exit


----------



## oncechance

Rage Chisel point.


----------



## eliminator2

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rage Hypodermic through a NJ public land 6
> 
> In the dirt
> View attachment 2089701
> 
> Entry
> View attachment 2089702
> 
> Exit
> View attachment 2089703


Tim 

Looks like some good blood spatter..


----------



## TimmyZ7

eliminator2 said:


> Tim
> 
> Looks like some good blood spatter..


Definitely not a tough track job, lol.


----------



## TimmyZ7




----------



## TimmyZ7

Aftermath. One blade shaved hair off my arm. If you look at the collar you can see the missing leaf on the shock collar from where it deployed. The arrow and broadhead are spinning true. Rage got it right with the new stamped blades, bravo!


----------



## zmanastronomy

TimmyZ7 said:


> Aftermath. One blade shaved hair off my arm. If you look at the collar you can see the missing leaf on the shock collar from where it deployed. The arrow and broadhead are spinning true. Rage got it right with the new stamped blades, bravo!
> 
> View attachment 2090332


I agree 100%.


----------



## zkid09

what specs would you guys recommend for a 2 blade rage?
Im skeptical of shooting them because i have a 26" draw, shoot 60#, with a 366gr arrow. im shooting 260fps, but unsure how i feel about using a mechanical with 58ish KE


----------



## bow up

zkid09 said:


> what specs would you guys recommend for a 2 blade rage?
> Im skeptical of shooting them because i have a 26" draw, shoot 60#, with a 366gr arrow. im shooting 260fps, but unsure how i feel about using a mechanical with 58ish KE


Have you thought about the Rage SS


----------



## d3ue3ce

2014 Iowa buck. Old huge bodied deer. 

First 2 pics are entrance. last pic is pic with myself, the BH was just under the skin on offside(last pic, you can see blood) Buck went 40 yards MAX. No pics, but BH was in good condition. The very tail was broke off on one blade, but it did some damage.


----------



## rcmjr

CEO of CCK said:


> Big body 8pt chocolate rack. Quartering to me. 30yrd shot. Ran 30yrds and dropped. Only entrance, but bh was under skin on opposing side. Bh incurred significant damage. Went through lots of bone. My buck season comes to a close this 2k14.[/QUOTE
> 
> Man! you were on a roll!! great deer, congratulations!


----------



## CEO of CCK

Thanks rcmjr. I really like my new Easton Axis ( 75gr brass inserts ) arrow set-up. Will be using them for years to come. Hope you have an opportunity to get after them during the rut.


----------



## CEO of CCK

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rage Hypodermic through a NJ public land 6
> 
> In the dirt
> View attachment 2089701
> 
> Entry
> View attachment 2089702
> 
> Exit
> View attachment 2089703


Timmy congrats on a nice public land buck.


----------



## CEO of CCK

d3ue3ce,
Wall hanger. Congrats.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Timmyz put the thump on that heart.


----------



## crankn101

Got it done! Pics tomorrow...


----------



## crankn101




----------



## crankn101

Or now...


----------



## mn5503

Nice buck buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## pinski79

that a kid


----------



## crankn101

Thanks guys! Worked hard for this one and it's not over yet, he is still 1.5 miles from the parking lot.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Great job bro!


----------



## mn5503

crankn101 said:


> Thanks guys! Worked hard for this one and it's not over yet, he is still 1.5 miles from the parking lot.


Ha! child's play. Drag that beast outta there...


----------



## zmanastronomy

You have some nice handles to drag him by.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Freakin awesome buck Crankin101!


----------



## crankn101

CEO of CCK said:


> Freakin awesome buck Crankin101!











Thanks man I'm pretty pumped!

Just got it boiled out and snapped a pic before peroxide.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Beautiful set-up there. Lots of character.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Congrats with a great buck!


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice Euro!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

A couple more Rage Hypodermic victims. The blood trail photo is from the buck and is at impact! Blood was sprayed like that the entire 25yd trail. This buck stumbled when the arrow hit him and he was falling down the whole time he was running off, only made it 25yds.....of course when your missing the top half of your heart, running tends to be problematic haha.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

couple better pics of the buck i killed...


----------



## CEO of CCK

Generalhunter wacks n stacks...:thumbs_up


----------



## crankn101

Nice kills man, that doe is straight up and down. :darkbeer:


----------



## 0nepin

A little Franken rage action


----------



## 0nepin

Another pic


----------



## crankn101

He bled a little


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

CEO of CCK said:


> Generalhunter wacks n stacks...:thumbs_up


haha I try brother


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

crankn101 said:


> Nice kills man, that doe is straight up and down. :darkbeer:


Oh yeah! The Rage Hypo had her doing cartwheels! 

Footage is being put together and hopefully will be up soon....ill be sure to post a link on here for anyone who would like to check out my VA trip


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Figured i would share my hunting trip up to the Blue Ridge Mountains and the carnage created by the Rage Hypos! Check it out, hope yall enjoy!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

There ain't a prettier place on the planet than the blue ridge mountains in the fall


----------



## bambikiller

Cool video place looks awesome


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

HAPPY DAD said:


> There ain't a prettier place on the planet than the blue ridge mountains in the fall


You aint lyin brother!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

bambikiller said:


> Cool video place looks awesome


Its been a great spot for the last 10 years ive been hunting it. Love that place, whether a deer gets killed or not on those trips is secondary. Just an awesome place to go and get away from it all!


----------



## millbs

Rage Hypo November 5th Pike County Illinois.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Awesome buck man! Love those Hypos!


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Not sure if I posted this... need to update this video


----------



## zmanastronomy

Rage does the nasty for sure.


----------



## CEO of CCK

Uncle Bucky said:


> Not sure if I posted this... need to update this video


Freakin awesome video Uncle Bucky. I need to make one like yours.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

CEO of CCK said:


> Freakin awesome video Uncle Bucky. I need to make one like yours.


I have my updated one almost done.. upload it ASAP


----------



## CEO of CCK

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Figured i would share my hunting trip up to the Blue Ridge Mountains and the carnage created by the Rage Hypos! Check it out, hope yall enjoy!


GeneralHunter, 
Great video. Lots of rut action. Keep making the vids.


----------



## rcmjr

dangerous field dressing......that is how I found the Rage 2blade head and shaft.


----------



## Uncle Bucky




----------



## CEO of CCK

Uncle Bucky,
That re-vised video is killer. No pun intended, but I felt like I need to shower and clean myself off after watching. Blood everywhere.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Will do CCK. Going to start working on part to of the VA trip next week. hopefully will have it done in a week or 2.


----------



## buckeyehunt3r

Rage Hypo on October 4th....he only made it 70 yards and left an incredible blood trail


----------



## yepitsme19

Here's most of my Rage kills from this year. I've taken 8 with the same 3 heads. Regular Rage 2 blade. LOVE them.


----------



## CEO of CCK

*Brother's Rage Harvest*

My brother issued this buck a Dirt Nap Parking Ticket with a Rage Original 3 Blade. 10 yrd shot, ran 80-90 yrd and seen the deer fall from the stand. Real proud of my bro. He shoots a Bowtech Soldier at 58lbs, 27.5" draw length, approx. 370gr arrow. Arrow made a complete pass thru.


----------



## CEO of CCK

buckeyehunt3r said:


> Rage Hypo on October 4th....he only made it 70 yards and left an incredible blood trail
> View attachment 2115035
> 
> 
> View attachment 2115036


Buckeyehunter, 
Very sweet buck. Congrats.


----------



## BowTechForever

Buckdt said:


> Here is the exit hole on the doe that I took last Friday 17th with a two blade rage






The kid says it all


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Part II of my VA trip! Check out what this hypo does to the buck i killed while in VA!!


----------



## jhill56

Best thread on AT, and I don't even shoot rage


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

"But Rage head bend and break in deer i shoot".......really? Because this 300lb Hog i shot last night could tote the Rage Hypodermic 100gr 30yds before crashing due to a Rage induced heart FAILURE!!!!! These heads never cease to amaze me! 300lb Florida Swine...some of the TOUGHEST hides in the woods!!! penetrated both sides of the rib cage only stopped by the offside shield, but not before taking a 2" gash thru the center of the heart! Blood was found immediately at the site of impact and could be seen from 20yds away from only ONE HOLE! Pics of the carnage, its head beside my 18" lacrosse alphaburly's, a 13yo laying down beside him for referense lol, and in the truck! Check it out! Video coming soon!


----------



## jhill56

I'm sold. Just picked up some rage 3 blades for a hog hunt. Pics in a few days, hopefully


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

jhill56 said:


> I'm sold. Just picked up some rage 3 blades for a hog hunt. Pics in a few days, hopefully


Just remember hogs vitals are further forward in the body cavity than deer's are. they also have an extremely thick and dense "shield" that will stop an arrow. Put your pin right above their elbow and youll get a heart shot every time! Good luck!


----------



## jhill56

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Just remember hogs vitals are further forward in the body cavity than deer's are. they also have an extremely thick and dense "shield" that will stop an arrow. Put your pin right above their elbow and youll get a heart shot every time! Good luck!
> View attachment 2131480


Definitely, thanks for the advice. I've had plenty of luck with hogs using a long gun. But, I've never got a bow shot on 1 yet. I'll keep you updated


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

sounds good. Good luck!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Been a Muzzy man for over 25 years , and still shoot them , but I wanted to give the Hypodermic a try and man what a hole they make , shot this busted up 6 with one :


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Been a Muzzy man for over 25 years , and still shoot them , but I wanted to give the Hypodermic a try and man what a hole they make , shot this busted up 6 with one :


Awesome broadhead for sure.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Hogzilla!


----------



## BustedBird

Rage 2 blade on a doe my brother shot.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

bump for the best thread on here!


----------



## TimmyZ7

general_huntr87 said:


> bump for the best thread on here!


x2!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Last part of my VA "series." Head on over to my YouTube channel and check it out...dont forget to click subscribe while youre there!

http://youtu.be/NV0f10Z_9Y8


----------



## CEO of CCK

GH87,
Sweet video brother.


----------



## jhill56

Good stuff


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Time to revive this thread in the down time between hunting seasons! Check out the latest and greatest from Pin 'EM & Stick 'Em Outdoors as I introduce some bacon to some Rage Hypodermic pain! If yall like what ya see please use the links in my signature to head over to my YouTube Channel and Facebook page to subscribe and keep up with all the action! To add a little teaser, I got my gator tags in the mail, so this summer i will be out chasing some dinosaurs with the bow, dont miss it!


----------



## jhill56

Cool vid. Heck of a job picking up the frame with the pass thru!


----------



## jhill56

Nice OB also


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

jhill56 said:


> Nice OB also





jhill56 said:


> Cool vid. Heck of a job picking up the frame with the pass thru!


Thanks bud! Been trying for that angle for a while now! haha


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

More Rage Hypodermic victims! Dont forget to 'Like', Share, and Subscribe! Thanks for watching!

https://youtu.be/VZQHLoDg1XM


----------



## TimmyZ7

Subscribed to your channel today bro!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

TimmyZ7 said:


> Subscribed to your channel today bro!


Thanks bud!


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Latest Rage Hypo victim....11'6" FL Gator!


----------



## jhill56

heck yeah! Did you get this 1 on film too?


----------



## rcmjr

.....


2Blade Rage, what a slice!


----------



## D-TRAIN

Last November. Hypodermic on the end of an Easton Axis. Self filmed. 

https://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc


----------



## crankn101

That gator is bigger than the boat!

Nice kill. :darkbeer:


----------



## TimmyZ7

Good stuff!!!


----------



## 0nepin

I'm glad this thread is still around .


----------



## bambikiller

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> More Rage Hypodermic victims! Dont forget to 'Like', Share, and Subscribe! Thanks for watching!
> 
> https://youtu.be/VZQHLoDg1XM


Drives a hemi and shoots hypos .... Now we are talking


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

jhill56 said:


> heck yeah! Did you get this 1 on film too?


Oh yeah! Gonna start putting the episode together tomorrow.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

bambikiller said:


> Drives a hemi and shoots hypos .... Now we are talking


Hahaha absolutely!


----------



## batsonbe

D-TRAIN said:


> Last November. Hypodermic on the end of an Easton Axis. Self filmed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc


Awesome Job! Congratulations


----------



## Bowhuntertim

D-TRAIN said:


> Last November. Hypodermic on the end of an Easton Axis. Self filmed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc


Great video man! Awesome buck too. You did a really good job getting that all on film.


----------



## D-TRAIN

Thanks guys!


----------



## Deerhunter 28

D-TRAIN said:


> Last November. Hypodermic on the end of an Easton Axis. Self filmed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc


What did the deer score?
Awesome deer and video!!!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## D-TRAIN

Deerhunter 28 said:


> What did the deer score?
> Awesome deer and video!!!!!
> Thanks for sharing.


I scored him really quick before dropping him off at the taxidermist. Came up with 155" gross. I'll restore him taking my time once I get him back. Should be any day now.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

Here's a link to the vid of my Gator hunt! 

https://youtu.be/GjtCzKMHWfY


----------



## jhill56

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Here's a link to the vid of my Gator hunt!
> 
> https://youtu.be/GjtCzKMHWfY


Great video chris! Great gator too.


----------



## jhill56

D-TRAIN said:


> Last November. Hypodermic on the end of an Easton Axis. Self filmed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc


Great shot! Hell of a buck


----------



## txcookie

Bump


----------



## 0nepin

Big bodied buck hit in the shoulder socket with a rage extreme .


----------



## jhill56

Good lord. Looks like you hit em with an axe


----------



## crankn101

Nice kill! 

I cant wait to feed the Rage.


----------



## TimmyZ7

That's a beast! That extreme left a massive hole. 

The CEO thread lives on!


----------



## 0nepin

Thanks brother you were spot on , he only made it another 40yrds from the arrow and the blood trail was insane .


TimmyZ7 said:


> That's a beast! That extreme left a massive hole.
> 
> The CEO thread lives on!


----------



## TimmyZ7

0nepin said:


> Thanks brother you were spot on , he only made it another 40yrds from the arrow and the blood trail was insane .


Not that I advocate shooting shoulders but I recall old man Fitzgerald saying if you shoot a heavy body buck in the shoulder they almost drop immediately they can't go too far without a shoulder. With your setup that shot, while not intended, was still very lethal.


----------



## BP1992

Rage Hypodermic. Only went 40 yards and crashed.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice job BP!


----------



## jhill56

Heck yeah! Awesome elk


----------



## nomansland

Great video. Beautiful buck


----------



## BP1992

TimmyZ7 said:


> Nice job BP!





jhill56 said:


> Heck yeah! Awesome elk


Thanks!


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> Big bodied buck hit in the shoulder socket with a rage extreme .


OverKill is underrated!!!


----------



## pinski79

Well done bp


----------



## BowhunterT100

congrats bp nice bull


----------



## ZBritt00




----------



## 10PTREP

Man Dusty, you've aged......


sback05 said:


> :darkbeer::thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 477239
> 
> 
> View attachment 477241
> 
> 
> View attachment 477243


----------



## ZBritt00

Extreme!


----------



## CaptainClutch

Anyone put a Rage in the Cage lately??


----------



## headstrong

Buddy of mine shot a doe today. Horrible placement but went down in 20 feet.


----------



## jhill56

Axe!


----------



## bambikiller

Hypo


----------



## Hidden Danger

Nice shot BK.


----------



## bambikiller

Thanks man


----------



## highwaynorth

bambikiller said:


> Hypo


Wow that left a mark. I have some hypodermics in my quiver to try out this year too. I just need
An opportunity.


----------



## jhill56

Good lord BK


----------



## Mike_melton

Extreme after missing my first shot ever 2 weeks ago I got to hunt a little today made it 15' from where I shot it


----------



## Mike_melton

Put it down quick


----------



## bambikiller

jhill56 said:


> Good lord BK


That was exit .... The entrance was double lung . Bout cut the heart in half and broke a log in two on the ground .... They are great with the rift set up ... Mines 502 grains 300fps ... Carnage


----------



## jhill56

Rage 3 blade made tracking this guy quick and easy. Massive blood trail


----------



## Jamesb91891

46 yard double lunger


----------



## 22donk

Archery Opener Public land quota 
38 yard pass through with 420 grains @260fps SloCam
Just hit the rear of the lungs
Pig did the flop in 12 yards


----------



## BWBOW

Hypo entrance


----------



## deadeyedave2008

I don't want to lose this thread!


----------



## deadeyedave2008

2 blade chisel tips 40 yds


----------



## xpuls1

How many of you have shot with rages with 60 lbs?


----------



## jacobh

My dad shoots rage at 58# and the 2" rages and get pass throughs all the time. Limit distance and stay away from bone. But that should be the case with any poundage bow and broadhead


----------



## bowhunt-R

here are a couple of rage kills over the last two or three years.


----------



## midget




----------



## bowhuntermitch

xpuls1 said:


> How many of you have shot with rages with 60 lbs?


I do. I get passthroughs every time, too. I am however shooing a 500 grain arrow at around 255fps.


----------



## mccoppinb

Ttt


----------



## Regohio

*Pics*


----------



## Regohio

Rage Chisel Tip Cut very nice holes!


----------



## 6ptbuck

I have heard and seen to many bad things about rage and question I hear and have seen that rage blades break very easy so are they flimsy or sturdy


----------



## Roamingeast

6ptbuck said:


> I have heard and seen to many bad things about rage and question I hear and have seen that rage blades break very easy so are they flimsy or sturdy


ive killed things with them. Stopped using them after i took a shot and the blade sheered off after clipping a rib. lopped the top of the heart and the animal still made it 60 yards before piling up. took me the next morning to find her. That being said my buddy uses the hypo exclusively and he piles deer like its going out of style.


----------



## mn5503

6ptbuck said:


> I have heard and seen to many bad things about rage and question I hear and have seen that rage blades break very easy so are they flimsy or sturdy


Without putting too much effort into deciphering the nonsensical gibberish you posted, I will say this thread is dedicated to photographs of Rage kills. Thanks for visiting...


----------



## mn5503

Roamingeast said:


> ive killed things with them. Stopped using them after i took a shot and the blade sheered off after clipping a rib. lopped the top of the heart and the animal still made it 60 yards before piling up. took me the next morning to find her. That being said my buddy uses the hypo exclusively and he piles deer like its going out of style.


So you hammered a deer's heart in half, it STILL MADE IT 60 YARDS!!! and you used all your tracking skills to find it the next day....

Man, if a deer doesn't die within 59 yards, I will switch broadheads right NOW!!!

Nice pics.....


----------



## Gman824

New Zealand red stag I took in May with the rage hypo +p at 40 yards


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Hypodermic kill


----------



## CaptainClutch

ttt how do ya'll think I'll do shooting Rage out of my bows? One gets 65ke and the other 75ke. I have a variety of Rage's including SS, 2 Blade, and Chisel Tips. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## bambikiller

heart tulip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

You'll be good to go bro. Just stay away from the shoulders!!! Love my Rages chiseltip 2 blades are my favorite





CaptainClutch said:


> ttt how do ya'll think I'll do shooting Rage out of my bows? One gets 65ke and the other 75ke. I have a variety of Rage's including SS, 2 Blade, and Chisel Tips. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## palimbhanger

Hot knife thru butter. Great trail. 40 yard track job.


----------



## rusty_mckay

My 2015 Kentucky buck. Spined him on the first shot. Bigger hole is the follow up. 
Mathews Switchback XT 70lb 28.5" draw
Beeman bowhunter arrow
Rage hypodermic at 20 yards.


----------



## jhill56

Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## 22donk

Hit offside shoulder knuckle on the red/white hog, cut the heart nearly in 2. Hog did not take one step, got on its elbows and squealed to death. Black/white hog came out of the bushes to see what's up with his buddy and I sent a second hypo out from my Mathews, quarter away, double lung. Exited right through the offside shoulder. Hog went 35 yards and fell stone dead. Not one drop of blood from the second hog. Had it been in thick brush I would have never found him. I don't get it?!?!


----------



## jhill56

Boom!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty_mckay

My father in law killed his second ever deer and first archery buck today. The hypodermic made trailing it easy. Cut right across the top of the heart and severed all arteries. 18 yard shot quartering away a little. Busted two ribs in half and cut a third half way through. Exited dead center of the opposite shoulder.  Forgot to get a picture of that.


----------



## ColbyKiller

Rage Xtreme


----------



## jhill56

Looks like you got em with a bowie knife

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb

Chinese hypo kill


----------



## Pig Swinger

Sweet man!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

125# boar
12 yd shot
30 yard recovery
POI









Blood trail








End result










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Awesome kills, they really do work like the so called "real Rage" heads. Comgrats

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

knockoffs count?


----------



## meatmissile

Duckman89 said:


> knockoffs count?


Looks to me like it counted when it ment the most. Congrats!! They really do work[emoji4] 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Thanks Iv shot chiseled two blades for years this was a knockoff hypo first time with the hypo . Only one deer with these but it out preformed the chiseled in the same size cut.


----------



## meatmissile

Duckman89 said:


> Thanks Iv shot chiseled two blades for years this was a knockoff hypo first time with the hypo . Only one deer with these but it out preformed the chiseled in the same size cut.


Was that the 100 or 125? The chisel 100 is what seem to work best for me in the past. I would buy those on knockoffs if they made it in 125s. I really like the 125s in hypos. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

100s


----------



## Duckman89

Also some on posted in the knockoff thread they do make 125s


----------



## meatmissile

Duckman89 said:


> Also some on posted in the knockoff thread they do make 125s


I have some 125 hypos just havent seen any 125 chisel tips

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

China Hypo killhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f6820f3810b/1005161949.jpg?


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

rage extreme/300 bloodsport impact hunter/80# Mathews Monster MR6, she did not go far!!


----------



## skeet16

Hypo knockoff
100# doe
10 yd shot
5 yd track
Exit out 








Entrance was on other side shoulder
Pass through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Rage hypo
Hes laying on the entrance wound. He was quartering away at 20 yards. Broadhead stuck into the opposite side shoulder. Blood trail was great but didnt matter. He didnt make it far

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JB13

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161011/bbf591dc397a5c55f915541080aac608.jpg[/IMG

Entrance hole rage hypo 100 grain quartering away lodged in other shoulder I was pretty impressed!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Hypo extreme knocked 2 big holes in this nanny..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## young blood

Hypo on this antelope at 54 yards.


----------



## wi_drenxl

Hypo made it about 35 yards 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

Chinadermic turkey kill from 7am today...


----------



## BP1992

Hypo


----------



## K9-26

*100gr Rage Hypodermic*

Does 1/4 away at 11 yards. Ran 50 yards then dropped. Found with arrow in her as you see it. Incredible blood trail even without the pass thru. Shooting 60# Insanity with 435gr CX PTX arrows.


----------



## Deltagunner00




----------



## jhill56

Very nice a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

15 yards hard quartering shot buried to the wrap. Deer ran 50yards and dead. Blood all the way. First deer my brother has shot in 20+ years with a bow. Needless to say he was happy. It was a less then desirable hit but the CHINA HYPO Extreme an a 500grn arrow help destroy the insides all the way up into the lungs.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhill56

Tough shot. Glad to see the recovery. Its always good to fill the freezer,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

jhill56 said:


> Tough shot. Glad to see the recovery. Its always good to fill the freezer,
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Yea he said the deer jump the string and hit it farther back then intended. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhill56

I've definitely been there! I can relate,,,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

BH: Chisel tip 
Shot:24yds
Pass through
Recovery:18yds
130# sow








Shot entrance at arrow point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond14

2 of 10 I've killed using the original 3 blade Rage 
The top photo was Oct 20 th this year and the other was one of 3 does last season. Greatest heads ever. Got some three blade chiseled tips to try too.


----------



## Diamond14

Blood trails blind people can follow. Most don't make it out of sight.


----------



## BWBOW

Hypo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

Rage 100 grain full pass through. She made it about 20 seconds.


----------



## wmn2

Luke M said:


> View attachment 5024457
> 
> View attachment 5024465
> 
> Rage 100 grain full pass through. She made it about 20 seconds.


That's a massacre!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhill56

Good 1!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Hypo


----------



## jhill56

Boom!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## southeasthog

A few years ago when I was still using Rages.


----------



## Luke M

wmn2 said:


> That's a massacre!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! That is why I use them. Only had 1 deer out of 5 go past 50 yards and it was a gut shot on him but he still expired in less than an hour. I like the way they operate and seem to do exactly what they are intended to do. People have tried to talk me inot using cut on contact again but I prefer the Rage, I do carry 2 F15s in the quiver but they are for yotes and squirrels. The Rage also seems to fly straight with my FP better than my others (F15, Montec, MX3, and walmart brand el-cheapos).


----------



## primal-bow

southeasthog said:


> A few years ago when I was still using Rages.


butta boom! look at that blood!


----------



## TimmyZ7

I killed a young public land 8 pointer with a Rage Chisel Extreme. It blew through the shoulder blade and chiseled a channel through the lower spine. Please see my thread for more details on the hunt. While the broadhead broke off at the ferrule I was thoroughly impressed at the devastation it caused. Considering the impact of such dense bone I'm certain not too many heads in its category would have fared as well anyhow. I love contributing to this thread! Hope all is well CEO.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4458257


----------



## jhill56

Nice 1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CEO of CCK

What shoulder blade?


----------



## GILL

This was my 2016 buck, he was shot with the Chisel Tip Extreme. The damage and blood trail was impressive and the deers death was quick as it should be.

This was the 5th deer that I've taken with Rage broad heads but, the first with this head. I'm very happy!


----------



## AJ89

Entrance







Exit 
20 yard quartering away shot with 100gr Rage extreme. She didnt go 13 yards.


----------



## BWBOW

Hypo 125. 35 yd shot complete pass thru

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainClutch

ttt


----------



## Tempcuz4gotpass

Amazing exit wounds, might be time to switch heads.


----------



## crankn101




----------



## TimmyZ7

crankn101 said:


>


Nice work bro. Another massive neck beast


----------



## thebeav

Rage hypo 100 grain elk 2015 and my buck last year. Hypo's are awesome


----------



## thebeav

Blood trails


----------



## kspseshooter

Rage 2 blade chisel tip
35yds quartering away
Hit the offside leg on the exit. 
Dead in 50 yds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Sunday Jan 15, 2017 17yds facing straight on looking up at me, arrow went all the way in and stuck out behind her right shoulder..... Rage Hypodermic 100gr she only went 26yds









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Doe shot at 28yds, went in behind the right shoulder and exited through the left shoulder, full pass through and she ran 75yds.... Rage Hypodermic 100gr









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyZ7

Legion, you've been a stone cold killer with that Hypo. Nice job man.


----------



## meatmissile

Couple of Hypo Extreme kills from 2016.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainClutch

Local Walmart has a bunch of Rage broadheads; Hypo, Extreme, Chisel tips, and 3 Blade chisel on clearance... I have a bunch of 2 Blades and the SS model... Someone wanna recommend me a Rage for this season? Shooting a 405 grain arrow out of a 28/60 Evolve 31, with 72KE. I'll buy whatever one people recommend the most to me.


----------



## meatmissile

CaptainClutch said:


> Local Walmart has a bunch of Rage broadheads; Hypo, Extreme, Chisel tips, and 3 Blade chisel on clearance... I have a bunch of 2 Blades and the SS model... Someone wanna recommend me a Rage for this season? Shooting a 405 grain arrow out of a 28/60 Evolve 31, with 72KE. I'll buy whatever one people recommend the most to me.


You can use any of them with that setup

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

TimmyZ7 said:


> Nice work bro. Another massive neck beast


 Thanks man.

Looks like you had a good season too. :darkbeer:


----------



## CaptainClutch

ttt


----------



## legion_archery

Guess I forgot to post this one last year...

68yd shot from the ground, she ran 90-110yd and got a full pass through









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nito900rr

Nice!

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman824

Shot this doe with the new trypan at 60 yards! Full pass through. Broke ribs in and out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebeav

Here is a pic of my 2017 buck. I shot him with a hypodermic and a gt 400.






how about that entrance hole.


----------



## 180 p&y

Here's a few pics of my buck and the havoc the 2 blade extreme dealt out. Massive entrance, crushed shoulder, sliced through rib and stopped against ribs on off side 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

180 p&y said:


> Here's a few pics of my buck and the havoc the 2 blade extreme dealt out. Massive entrance, crushed shoulder, sliced through rib and stopped against ribs on off side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Great buck..is that a rush xt,wrath sho or vital you killed it with?...Grizz


----------



## 180 p&y

***Grizz*** said:


> Great buck..is that a rush xt,wrath sho or vital you killed it with?...Grizz


It's a rush xt/prime pcx cam frankenbow 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers

180 p&y said:


> It's a rush xt/prime pcx cam frankenbow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice rig and congrats on the animal...Grizz


----------



## 10RINGR

Trypan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

29yd shot with Rage Hypodermic 100gr full pass through 385gr arrow 62lb 29" Bowtech RealmX 

Crazy thing is she went over 700yds!!!! I don't understand how she did but she did!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh Shoot

Rage 2 blade









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## treestandnappin

Hypo. 35 yd shot. She ran 50. Broke her leg, through lung, heart and into other shoulder


----------



## da white shoe

Some 40KE and 3 blade stuff.


----------



## da white shoe

Some more, from over the years.


----------



## da white shoe

More....


----------



## da white shoe

My biggest. My son's first... with a 40KE at 20yds, 35lb bow. 

A little buck I spined... 40KE wasn't damaged.


----------



## crankn101

White shoe is putting in work!

Nice job man. :darkbeer:


----------



## da white shoe

crankn101 said:


> White shoe is putting in work!
> 
> Nice job man. :darkbeer:


Thanks, man! It takes time to rack up a dozen deer around here! 
I started using Rage in 2008. We only get one buck per year and I haven't had a doe tag in about 5 years... EHD put the kybosh to 'em, so I've been giving them a break in my area.


----------



## Mibowhunter91

Chisel tip extreme out of a halon 6 29.5/70 430 grain arrow hit him at 30 yards complete pass through only ran 60-70










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buster588

Rage Trypan Xpedition Xcursion 7 30" DL 482gr. Gold tip hunter pro 300s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod p&y

Killed this 8yr old buck with a Trypan. Only went 35 yds. Best blood I have ever seen.


----------



## Predator

Trypan on big doe back on Nov. 3.

18 yard shot - blew threw her and 6 inches into dirt on other side. Blood was gushing out almost immediately and huge blood trail to where she dropped in sight about 50 yds away. Pic of the heart which was sliced through pretty good. Pic of the broadhead after being cleaned up - looks like new.

VERY impressed with this head!


----------



## Mibowhunter91

Those trypans sure look impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

Matga


----------



## legion_archery

Rage 3bld 1.6" SC









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

Yesssss


----------



## Fortyneck

crankn101 said:


> Matga


Nicely done sir! :darkbeer:


----------



## crankn101

Fortyneck said:


> Nicely done sir! :darkbeer:


 Best thread on AT!


----------



## D J A X

Rage Extreme 2.3 Cut.
Early season NJ doe.

-Dan


----------



## onlyaspike

crankn101 said:


> Matga


What does matga mean?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

onlyaspike said:


> What does matga mean?


Make AT Great Again


----------



## crankn101

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Make AT Great Again


:darkbeer:


----------



## adr1601

Got a little to close to the scapula this week with a quartering shot.
View attachment 6630751


----------



## onlyaspike

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Make AT Great Again


Lol...love it. I knew it was based off the M.A.G.A theme....just couldn't put the pieces together.


----------



## crankn101




----------



## zjung

Rage hypodermic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck

I hope you guys are putting glasss eyes into these dead deer for posterity's sake...


----------



## crankn101

Fortyneck said:


> I hope you guys are putting glasss eyes into these dead deer for posterity's sake...


 Im gonna have to pick some up...


----------



## crankn101

This goes with the heart above...


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 6633755


----------



## Michael Myers

got the text about 10 minutes before dark this evening from my old man tonight...I got one...I need a hand with a drag...it's his first with the bow since his heart attack last fall...another 100 gr chinadermic kill...nasty....:darkbeer:


----------



## mtimms

Both with Rage SC 2 blades! Both only made it about 60 yards!









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trappey

Shot this buck last year with the rage extreme(the original,gold ferrule extreme) and hit him in the shoulder. Ran about 50 yards and blood everywhere


----------



## crankn101

Nice killing fellas. I have one more buck to post from a couple years ago. Just need to find some pics.


----------



## crankn101

....


----------



## ohiobeagler

Shot her tonight. This is my first Rage kill. Blade was in great shape after it passed through her and buried itself a few inches in the dirt. Good blood trail for 50 yards led me to her.


----------



## crankn101

Nice job! I kilt me one tonight too


----------



## crankn101




----------



## crankn101




----------



## crankn101

Another Rage in the dirt...


----------



## Falcon24




----------



## PreacherMan76

2 does from this year.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder357

First time using a rage hypo, very impressed with it. Had been using g5 montecs and the blood trails were terrible, buddy of mine got me to switch and glad he did.


----------



## Snoeman79

Original rage 2 blade got it done yesterday. Piled up in 40 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkbuck33

Chinadermic - fake Rage does the same thing for $1.30 .:mg:


----------



## legion_archery

dorkbuck33 said:


> View attachment 6647701
> 
> Chinadermic - fake Rage does the same thing for $1.30 .:mg:


It takes revenue out of the US and causes people to loose jobs 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jfin4480

The trypan went through both shoulders, stuck in dirt, clean up sharpen and ready to use again! Buck made it 40 yds.


----------



## ABEAR491

Rage Trypan destruction.. Easy blood trail to follow just like that the whole way.


----------



## Cotton-Eye




----------



## dnv23

3 blade 1.6"


----------



## dnv23

3 blade 1.6"


----------



## crankn101

Yesssss!


----------



## ohiobeagler

Here is my son’s first deer!


----------



## crankn101

Thats awesome! Little man looks pumped.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Has anyone one here used the Kore? Don't think I have ever seen a kill picture on here using that head.


----------



## bigbucks170




----------



## crankn101

TTT for some more Rage slaying! 

Pics to come....


----------



## Cotton-Eye

crankn101 said:


> TTT for some more Rage slaying!
> 
> Pics to come....


Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## crankn101




----------



## crankn101




----------



## crankn101

Both bucks on the last page with the same head, just touched up the blades and let her go. Didnt get a pass through this time, it went through the front shoulder and lodged in the off shoulder.


----------



## ohiobeagler

crankn101 said:


> Thats awesome! Little man looks pumped.


Thanks! He was pumped!


----------



## da white shoe

TRYPAN!!!
Quartered away and looking my way, he spun away and ducked at the same time.
I heard it hit, but didn't see the arrow
Couldn't believe it when I walked up on him. It'd be tough to do that with a chainsaw.


----------



## crankn101

Good lawd!


----------



## da white shoe

You got a load there!


----------



## adr1601

da white shoe said:


> TRYPAN!!!
> Quartered away and looking my way, he spun away and ducked at the same time.
> I heard it hit, but didn't see the arrow
> Couldn't believe it when I walked up on him. It'd be tough to do that with a chainsaw.


That's impressive!


----------



## da white shoe

adr1601 said:


> That's impressive!


Incredible! I didn't spread it open, either.
That's just what the wound looked like when I found him.


----------



## Doofy_13

da white shoe said:


> TRYPAN!!!
> Quartered away and looking my way, he spun away and ducked at the same time.
> I heard it hit, but didn't see the arrow
> Couldn't believe it when I walked up on him. It'd be tough to do that with a chainsaw.


Your taxidermist hates you.


----------



## da white shoe

Doofy_13 said:


> Your taxidermist hates you.


Good thing it was a dink... yeah!


----------



## adr1601

da white shoe said:


> Incredible! I didn't spread it open, either.
> That's just what the wound looked like when I found him.


I always hated the way they marked Rage heads "like throwing an axe thru them" but that looks like an axe really did do that!

Congrats!!


----------



## crankn101

Ttt


----------



## Cotton-Eye

Butchered my doe today. Rage Trypan left the top of the shoulder blade hanging on by a hinge.


----------



## jfin4480

Impressive, I had great luck with trypans this year also. Blew through both shoulder blades at 17 yds on my buck. Arrow was buried about 8” into the dirt behind him.


----------



## crankn101

Cotton-Eye said:


> Butchered my doe today. Rage Trypan left the top of the shoulder blade hanging on by a hinge.
> 
> View attachment 6677483


 Very nice!


----------



## Cotton-Eye

crankn101 said:


> Very nice!


Ya and the broadhead is good as new. Before buying these I had the impression they were a “one and done” head. Definitely not the case.


----------



## joshtaylor

Cotton-Eye said:


> Ya and the broadhead is good as new. Before buying these I had the impression they were a “one and done” head. Definitely not the case.


yea its hit or miss with how long they last. sometimes i can reuse one multiple times, other times, i bend the blades on 3 animals in a row


----------



## Cotton-Eye

joshfkntaylor said:


> yea its hit or miss with how long they last. sometimes i can reuse one multiple times, other times, i bend the blades on 3 animals in a row


Trypans? I suppose the blades are thicker than the other rages?


----------



## joshtaylor

Cotton-Eye said:


> Trypans? I suppose the blades are thicker than the other rages?


Must be, i havent tried the Trypans yet


----------



## 1simplemann

da white shoe said:


> TRYPAN!!!
> Quartered away and looking my way, he spun away and ducked at the same time.
> I heard it hit, but didn't see the arrow
> Couldn't believe it when I walked up on him. It'd be tough to do that with a chainsaw.


Da White Shoe, Holy Heck! Is that entrance of exit? What causes that? Hard quartering shots w/ just the right angle?


----------



## Falcon24

Hypo. Quartering away, put it on the back rib. She went 22 yards and this is how I found her.


----------



## da white shoe

1simplemann said:


> Da White Shoe, Holy Heck! Is that entrance of exit? What causes that? Hard quartering shots w/ just the right angle?


He was spinning away when the arrow got there.
Not really any penetration. The arrow started in front of his shoulder and slashed forward, across his neck.


----------



## DirtDiver61

Seeing some of these wounds, I am going to have to try these out! Tracking must be a breeze!


----------



## 1simplemann

da white shoe said:


> He was spinning away when the arrow got there.
> Not really any penetration. The arrow started in front of his shoulder and slashed forward, across his neck.


So In eccense that's the entrance and the exit?


----------



## General RE LEE

Hypodermic + P

I get 70 lbs KE .53 momentum but the +P are my new favorite heads. I had to hit this buck behind ribs because he was quartering hard away from me and I got full length penetration all the way out the front chest. 

Had a great blood trail to follow. Great head with a small profile for excellent flight. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe

1simplemann said:


> So In eccense that's the entrance and the exit?


Yeah... a grazing wound that went down to the bone.
I do believe I may have had a real rodeo if it'd been a fixed head.


----------



## bucktailbob

Here are a couple from this year, both are entrance shots


----------



## raptor16

Nice heart shot there and a good looking buck!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Tyrpan


----------



## Passthrough z7

First 3 pics from stand after the shot.


----------



## escout402

Bumping this to top, looking to add a couple pics to the thread this year!


----------



## BP1992

Only went 20 yards before I watched him crash. Rage Extreme


----------



## tackscall

This is my first ever Rage kill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 180 p&y

2019 so far









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

TTT for the best thread on AT. 

Ill add one or two more kills this season.


----------



## crankn101

Where are the kills?

TTT


----------



## Mike.Rotch

3 deer so far this year with them. That makes 7 deer with the Hypos and 1 with the extreme in a calendar years time!


----------



## rmscustom

Love the pics of 80lb deer and rages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

No tracking on this one. Crashed in 15 yards.


----------



## -bowfreak-

2020 WY Elk. Rage Trypan


----------



## bucktailbob

I have not have a need to get on my knees to look for pin drops these days, last years buck


----------



## 180 p&y

Trypan is bad news for a buck


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

The original titanium strikes again in 2020. I have enough left to keep me going for a few more years...


----------



## Mattuz93

Shot with a hypodermic. Hit him pretty far back, but didn’t go about 50-60 yards. Died in the atv trail. Can’t beat that lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Rotch

8 yard heart shot made this guy my 5th public land Rage deer of the year. 2 Hypos, 1 Extreme and 2 Hypodermic NC’s.


----------



## RJH1

Rage extreme, first time I used the extremes


----------



## RJH1

This buck was actually from last year, but i didn't know this thread existed till now. Hypo 125


----------



## scrub1

2019 rage kill


----------



## scrub1




----------



## scrub1

2016 rage kill


----------



## merlinron

i've seen deer hit with Rage b'heads that looked like they were throwing buckets of blood on the vegetation where they ran,...for about 40 yards. they work,...they work just as good or just as bad as the shot that made them work.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Rage trypan..


----------



## Bbd16

These all fell with hypodermics and mostly trypans.


----------



## crankn101

My body is ready


----------



## crankn101

Not proud of this shot, but if you’re going to pull a shot it’s good to have a Rage on your arrow.
She was dead within seconds about 100 yards from impact.


----------



## carcus

Before there was Rage there was snypers, the perfect mech, I've had probably 50 kills with them, this is my 2021 buck, killed November 3rd


----------



## bucktailbob

100 gr Hypo’s, never hit any internal vitals, hit the front leg and almost severed the back leg. Nasty…


----------



## bucktailbob

A hunting buddy took a nice Illinois shooter using 100 Gr. Hypo’s a couple weeks back.





[/url
]


----------



## Commfishmtk

150gr Trypan, 60 lb RevoltX


----------



## crankn101

TTT for more Rage kills!

Ill post my buck from last year, shot deflected off a branch and stuck him in the ham, 100ish yards later he was dead.

I went back and looked at my posts from last year, the buck made it 62 yards.


----------



## crankn101

....


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Both of these were killed with the original trypan. The buck in the top picture ran 75 yards or so the buck in the bottom picture ran about 50 yards


----------

